# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Анекдоты от форумчан

## Asteriks

*У некотрых людей есть талант рассказывать анекдоты. Не просто набор слов, а со смаком, так сказать. Конечно, проще содрать анекдотик где-нибудь в Нете и поместить в пост, но по душе всё же рассказанные автором, т.е.  те, что "со смаком". 
Добро пожаловать в тему, любители рассказывать и слушать (читать ) анекдоты!!*

----------


## Akasey

- Скажи мне кто твой друг и я скажу тебе кто ты.
- Кто твой друг?
- Кто ты?

----------


## Stych

- Завтра с 08:00 по 12:00 проводится субботник. Явка всех изъявивших желание - обязательна. Все не изъявившие желание обязаны сообщить о своем нежелании руководителю подразделения и предоставить документальное подтверждение с обоснованием своего нежелания. Списки нежелающих будут предоставлены администрации и им ничего не будет. Чего им не будет - администрация решит позже.

в ЗАГСе, регистрация новорожденных:
- Здравствуйте! Я бы хотел назвать сына Сергеем.
- Извините, но это имя уже занято, попробуйте другое.
Свободны, например, Сергей2009, _Сергей_, Сер-Гей или Сергей-19....

----------


## Asteriks

Тусуются, короче, три мужика в лодке, рыбу на удочки ловят. Еще ночь, но уже светает. Один из них говорит:
 - Вот и Солнышко всходит! 
Второй мужик:
 - Да уж, уже давно такого прекрасного восхода не видел! 
Третий рыбак, оперативно двумя пинками выкидывает обоих из лодки за борт. Рыбачки выныривают из воды:
 - Ты что, братан!?!
 - Одного за offtopic, второго за флуд.
 - Да ты что озверел совсем!? 
Мужик (тот, который их выкинул) достает весло и шмяк обоих по голове:
 - А за обсуждение модератора - бан!

(Рассказал Аликсей)

----------


## Akasey

Алёнушка говорит Алешеньке:
- Алёша, вот сломаешь берёзку - я тебя поцелую.
Пошел Алеша, сломал березку - поцеловала
- А дуб сломаешь.
- Сломаю.
- А сосну.
- А соснешь-всю рощу переломаю!!!

----------


## Marusja

Прикольные запреты


В Айдахо запрещено рыбачить, сидя на верблюде.
В Балтиморе не разрешается приходить в театр со львами.
В городе Провиденсе, Род Айланд, в магазинах запрещено по воскресеньям продавать зубную щетку и пасту одному и тому же покупателю.
В Аризоне под угрозой штрафа запрещено класть спать осла в ванной.
В городе Чико в Калифорнии штраф до 500 долларов, грозит всякому, кто взорвет в пределах города ядерное устройство. Интересно, кто это штраф будет взымать?
В Нью Орлеане нельзя призязывать крокодилов к гидрантам.
Если вы в Техасе, даже не думайте стрелять по бизонам со второго этажа отеля.
В Канзасе все пешеходы, пересекающие дорогу ночью, должны носить световые отражатели.
В Алабаме запрещено водить машину с завязанными глазами.
В Миннесоте вам грозит попасть в тюрьму за то, что вы спите голым.
В Аляске запрещается (добавим -и не рекомендуется) будить медведей, чтобы их сфотографировать, а также, выбрасывать живых лосей из самолета.
В Оклахоме под угрозой тюремного заключения запрещено дразнить собак, а также откусывать куски от чужого гамбургера.
В городе Юрика в Иллинойсе, мужчинам, носящим усы, запрещается целовать женщин. В городе Гейлсбур, опять же в Иллинойсе под угрозой штрафа в 1000 долларов запрещается бить крыс бейсбольной битой.
В Индиане запрещено принимать ванны в период между Октябрем и Мартом.
В Алабаме под угрозой смертной казни запрещено посыпать рельсы железной дороги солью.
В этом же штате также считается преступлением носить мороженое в карманах, плеваться в присутствии женщин, носить в церковь наклееные усы и появляться на улицах в маске.
В Моухейв Каунти в Аризоне вора, попавшегося на краже мыла, предписывается мыть этим мылом до тех пор, пока оно не кончится.
В Небраске вам грозит арест, если ваше дите начнет икать во время службы в церкви.
В городе Волдвин парк в Калифорнии официально запрещено заезжать на велосипеде в бассейн.
На Аляске запрещается поить спиртными напитками лосей.
В Аризоне под угрозой крупного штрафа запрещена охота на верблюдов. В этом же штате серьезным преступлением считается также срубить кактус- нарушителям закона грозит до 25 ти лет тюрьмы.
В городе Оттумва в Айове мужчина не может подмигивать женщине, если он с ней не знаком.
В Лос Анжелесе существует постановление, запрещающее купать одновременно двух младенцев в одной и той же купели.
В городе Зайон в Иллонойсе запрещается давать зажженые сигары кошкам, собакам и другим домашним животным.
В Кармеле в штате Нью Йорк, мужчине грозит штраф, если он выйдет на улицу в штанах, которые не подходят к пиджаку.
В Сэнт Луисе запрещается сидеть на мостовой и распивать пиво из ведра.
В Хартфорде в Коннектикуте запрещено переходить дорогу на руках.
В Бальтиморе запрещается швырять копны сена со второго этажа.
В Оскфорде в Огайго женщинам нельзя раздеваться, стоя перед портретом мужчины.
В Карризоз в Нью Мескико женщинам запрещается появляться на публике небритыми.
В Пенсильвании не разрешается, чтобы в доме вместе проживали более 16-ти женщин (по мнению законодателей- 17 женщин- это уже бордель). Закон, однако, позволят совместно жить 120-ти мужчинам.
В Мичигане женщина не может постричь волосы без предварительного согласия мужа.
В Пенсильвании всем водителям, оказавшимся на сельских дорогах ночью, предписывается- останавливаться через каждую милю и стрелять из ракетницы, ждать 10 минут пока с дороги уйдет скот, который мог на ней оказаться, и затем ехать дальше..
В Кентуки женщинам запрещено ходить по шоссе в купальном костюме. Исключение- если ее сопровождают по крайней мере двое полицейских или если она вооружена палкой.
В Алабаме под угрозой смертной казни запрещено посыпать рельсы железной дороги солью.
В этом же штате также считается преступлением носить мороженое в карманах, плеваться в присутствии женщин, носить в церковь наклееные усы и появляться на улицах в маске.
В Моухейв Каунти в Аризоне вора, попавшегося на краже мыла, предписывается мыть этим мылом до тех пор, пока оно не кончится.
В городе Джаспер в Алабаме муж не может колотить жену палкой, диаметр которого больше толщины его большого пальца на руке.
В Мобил в том же штате водителям запрещается гудеть проходящим мимо женщинам. Женщинам в этом городе также запрещается носить туфли на высоких каблуках.
Всех, однако, переплюнули муниципальные власти города Монтгомери в той же Алабаме. Они запретили пешеходам открывать на улицах зонты, чтобы не пугать лошадей.
В Калифорнии есть закон, гарантирующий жителям штата право загорать на солнце.

----------


## Akasey

Сидят на детской площадке под гpибком два алакаша, pаспивают пол-литpа.
- Вася, а ты коня на скаку остановишь?
- Hет.
- А в гоpящую избу войдешь?
- Hет.
- Вот за что я тебя уважаю, Василий, так это за то,  что ты - не баба!

****

Hебольшой провинциальный городишко. Приходит мужик на исповедь к священнику: 
- Батюшка, отпусти мне грех! 
- А какой у тебя грех, сын мой? 
- Да я прелюбодействовал с замужней женщиной. 
- А как ее имя, сын мой? 
- Да не могу сказать, чтоб не выдавать. 
- А может, это жена градоначальника? 
- Hет, не она. 
- А может, это Клава, ну та, что возле бани живет? 
- Да нет. 
- А может быть, Света, что во втором доме от поворота обитает, знаю, за ней частенько такие грешки водятся? 
- Hет! 
- Hу тогда не отпущу тебе грех, ступай отсюда. 
Выходит мужик на улицу, а там кореша его обступают и спрашивают: 
- Hу что, отпустил святоша-то тебе грех? 
- Hет, но сколько новых наводок дал!!!

****

Дети на съемках рекламы сока _-
- А я - вишенка..
- А я - яблочко...
- А я - томат...
- А я - далпоеп...(просьба не править)
Режиссёр:
- Мальчик !!! !! Повторяю, ты - баклажан !!! !
Дети:
- а я - вишенка.. - А я - яблочко... - А я - баклажан !!!
Режиссёр:
- Мальчик !!! !! Ты - далпоеп!!! ! Сначала идет - томат !!!
Дети:
- я слива лиловая, спелая, садовая!
- а я абрикос, на юге рос!
- а я томат! Вместе мы фруктовый сад!
Вбегает девочка:
- фруктов нету ни куя, пейте сок "моя семья"
Режиссёр
- девочка, сколько можно повторять? "А я фейхуя, пейте сок "моя семья"
Девочка вбегает снова:
- А я фея без куя, пейте сок "моя семья"
Режиссёр
- девочка, не без куя, а просто - фейхуя!
Вбегает ещё раз:
- а я просто без куя, пейте сок "моя семья"

****

Анастасия Волочкова на приеме у психиатра.
- Доктор, у меня такое чувство, что я - сигарета.
- Так, так. Расскажите поподробней.
- Ну, я сгораю на работе, я постоянно в пачке, в конце концов,
я - прима!

----------


## GRAF

1.Одна человеческая клетка содержит 75Мб генетической информации.
2.Один сперматозоид содержит 37,5 Мб.
3.В одном миллилитре содрежится около 10млн. сперматозоидов.
4.В среднем эякуляция длится 5 секунд и составляет 2,25 мл спермы.
5. Таким образом пропускная способность мужского ПЧ бедут равна:
(37,5Мб х 100М х2,25)5 =(37500000 байт/сперматозоизд х 100 000 000 сперматозоид/мл х 2,25мл)5 секунд= 1687500000000000 байт/секунду=1687,5 Террабайт/с.
6. Женская яйцеклетка выдерживает DDoS?Х96;атаку на полторы тысячи террабайт в секунду, пропуская только выбранный пакет данных и является самым ох@енным в мире сервером с хардварным фаерволлом.

P.S. Но тот один пакет, который она пропускает, ложит систему на 9 месяцев.....

----------


## Akasey

Начало учебного года в американской школе. Классная руководительница
знакомит класс:
- Дети, у нас новенький – Шакиро Сузуки из Японии, знакомьтесь. А сейчас
начинаем урок и посмотрим, как хорошо вы знаете американскую историю.
Кто сказал “Свобода или смерть”?
В классе мертвая тишина. Сузуки вскидывает руку:
- Патрик Генри, 1775 год, Филадельфия.
- Очень хорошо. А чьи слова: “Государство – это народ, и как таковое
никогда не должно умереть”?
Опять рука Сузуки:
- Абрахам Линкольн, 1863 год, Вашингтон.
Учительница строго смотрит на класс:
- Стыдно, дети! Сузуки – японец, а знает американскую историю лучше
всех!
В этот момент тихий голос с задней парты:
- За***ли сраные япошки!
Учительница резко оборачивается:
- Кто сказал???!!!
Сузуки вскакивает и оттарабанивает:
- Генерал МакАртур, остров Гвадалканал, 1942 год.
При полном онемении класса, возглас с камчатки:
- Да соси ты!
Училка идет пятнами:
- Ктоооо???!!!
Сузуки мгновенно вскакивает:
- Билл Клинтон Монике Левински в Овальном кабинете, Вашингтон, 1997 год.
Возмущенный вопль:
- Сузуки – говно!!!
И ни секунды задержки:
- Валентино Росси на мотогонках ГранПри-Бразилия в Рио де Жанейро, 2002
год! –выпаливает японец!
Класс в истерике, училка в обмороке, распахивается дверь и появляется
разъяренный директор школы:
- Еб вашу мать! Что здесь за бардак???!!!
Не успевший сесть Сузуки:
- Президент Ельцин, заседание парламента России, 1993 год!

----------


## Akasey

Встречаются два друга, один другому говорит:
-Представляешь познакомился с девушкой у которой на спине татуировка в виде карты метро.
-И что до куда дошел?
-Не волнуйся твое Южное Бутово там где и должно быть…

----------


## Пацаваца

Родильная палата. Тяжелые роды продолжаются вот уже который час. Наконец, показывается голова младенца и, разлепив глаза, говорит измученному акушеру:
- Дядь, дай закурить!
Акушер, совершенно ошалев:
- Да какой там курить, у тебя же еще даже ручки не вылезли!
- А вот ручки вылезут - п%%%ы получишь!

******
Спят два пастуха на горной вершине. Рядом догорает костер.
Один говорит другому:
- Гоги, кинь палку.
Ой блин! Да не мне, а в костер!
*****
Мужчина с утончённым вкусом ищет девушку 92,3 х 61,71 х 93,45. Не зануда. 
*****
Профессор на лекции задает вопрос аудитории:
- Кто мне сможет объяснить, для чего у сперматозоидов длинные хвостики?
Все молчат, одна девушка робко:
- Наверное, чтобы легче из зубов доставать?

----------


## Akasey

Сидят два наркамана на берегу реки и курят травку. Тут бодезжают новые руские на мерсе и спрашивают у наркоманов:
-Где здесь брод??
-Да во прямо едте, - отвечают наркоманы.
Новые руские поехали и через пару метров машина ушла под воду. Они кое как выплыли и подошли к наркоманам:
-Вы же говорили что здесь брод!!!
-Не знаю, не знаю. Пол часа назад здесь утки проходили так им по пояс было!

***

- Завтра идем в поход.
- А теплые вещи брать?
- Да, возьми бутылок шесть!

***

Сидит мужик на унитазе, вдруг слышит голос:
Привет.
Мужик подумал и тоже отвечает:
Привет!
Вдруг опять голос:
Как дела?
Ну мужик опять отвечает:
Нормально!
Опять голос:
Слушай, я тебе перезвоню, а то тут какойто придурок из соседней кабинки со мной разгаваривает!!!

***

Летит супермен, видит - Красная Шапочка стоит раком. Думает: “Трахну!”,
потом передумал: “Надо мир спасать,
на обратном пути и трахну”…
Возращается, а она там все раком стоит. Супермен обрадовался и слету ей как вставит,
он аж ох$ел,
Красная Шапочка тоже ох$ела, но больше всех ох$ел Человек-Невидимка!

----------


## Mitrej

Летит транспортный самолет домой из южных стран, ну понятное дело
экипаж фруктов набрал, овощей разных, весь борт забит до отказа. Взлетают.
500 метров до конца полосы - нет отрыва, 300 м нет отрыва, 100 метров
наконец отрыв, командир поворачивается к штурману:
- Я же говорил, еще ведро черешни взять можно.
-----
В суде в маленьком южноамериканском городке прокурор вызывает своего
первого свидетеля - старенькую бабушку. Он начинает допрос:
- Миссис Джонс, вы меня знаете?
- Ну конечно я знаю вас, мистер Вильямс. Я знала вас еще маленьким
мальчиком и, честно говоря, вы меня весьма разочаровываете. Вы лжете,
изменяете своей жене, манипулируете людьми и говорите гадости за их
спинами. Вы думаете, что большой человек, потому что у вас не хватает
мозгов, чтобы понять, что вы - всего лишь мелкий бюрократ.
Прокурор был шокирован. Не зная, что делать дальше, он указал в другой
конец комнаты и спросил:
- Миссис Джонс, знаете ли вы адвоката?
- Ну конечно я знаю. Я знаю мистера Брэдли тоже с его младых ногтей.
Он ленивый, нетерпимый и у него проблемы с алкоголем. Он не может построить
нормальные отношения ни с кем, а его адвокатская контора - одна из
худших в нашем штате. Не говоря уже о том, что он изменял своей жене
с тремя разными женщинами. Кстати, одна из них - ваша жена. Да, я знаю
его.
Адвокат стоял, ни жив, ни мертв.
Судья попросил обоих юристов подойти к нему и очень тихим голосом сказал:
- Если кто-нибудь из вас, идиотов, спросит ее знает ли она меня, я
отправлю вас обоих на электрический стул.
-----
Одна блондинка - другой:
-Я окончательно разочаровалась в жизни. Верить нельзя ничему. Открыла дверь, на которой была надпись "Джентльмены" а там оказался туалет!
-----
ТОЛЬКО В ПЯТНИЦУ ПОСЛЕ ОБЕДА ПОНИМАЕШЬ:
В ПРИНЦИПЕ, ЖИТЬ МОЖНО.
-----
-Я вчера на вечеринке познакомился с девушкой, и мы как-то сразу перешли на "ты".
-Что, прям сразу?
-Да. Она сразу мне сказала: "Да пошёл ты!"
-----
Отсидел реальный урка на зоне пятнашку, вышел, поехал Москву
смотреть.
Ходит, осматривается, не узнает ничего, все ему нравится. Видит вывеску
- "Шоколадница". Дай, думает, зайду. Заходит, садится за столик, кругом
чистота, лепота. Подбегает к нему девочка с подносиком, говорит - что
будете заказывать?
- Я, дочка, давно в Москве не был... Хожу вот, смотрю... Принеси ты
мне чайку горячего, да и все.
- Ой, у нас знаете, такой богатый ассортимент! Черный, зеленый, фруктовый...
Столько сортов! Вам какой?
- Ну, я давно в Москве не был, не знаю даже... Принеси на свой вкус!
Девочка несется на кухню:
- Ой, там такой страшный посетитель сидит! Весь в наколках! Зубы золотые!
Чаю попросил на мой вкус. Ой, он такой страшный, он же это... только
что откинулся - если не понравится, он же тут все разнесет, а меня
зарежет!
Повар говорит:
- Да знаю я, какой они чай пьют! Давай сюда все сорта! А теперь килограмм
чая - литр кипятка!
Заваривает, девушка это наливает в чайничек, несет посетителю. Урка
наливает чашечку, выпивает залпом, долго смотрит на девочку и говорит
со вздохом:
- Да, дочка... Смотрю, жизнь-то тебя помотала...

----------


## Akasey

Красивая жена - радость соседу Некрасивая жена - радость соседке 
Красивый муж - тот еще кобель 
Некрасивый муж - зато любит 
Оба некрасивые - дети будут счастливыми 
Оба красивые - идеальная пара

***

Идет война русских с фрицами. 
Значит, встает красный командир, кричит "Вперед, за Родину", ну все значит срываются в атаку, понимаешь. Фрицы с той стороны фронта: 
- Ну все блин жопа, текать надо... 
А старый многоопытный фриц и говорит: 
- Да погодите вы текать! - достает пулемет - тра-та-та-та. 
Русские легли. Проходит минут пять, наш командир опять встает: 
- За Сталина! Ураааааа! 
Ну все значит опять в атаку. 
Немцы: 
- Ну теперь точно жопа, текать надо. 
Старый фриц снова за свое. Берет автомат и опять тра-та-та-та. 
Ну наши опять легли. 
Проходит еще время. Встает командир: 
- За Ленина, вперед! 
Наши опять в атаку. Ну молодежь немецкая опять значит в панику. Старый фриц опять за свое. Нашим пришлось опять лечь. 
Через 5 минут встает наш красный командир. Морда в дерьме, весь в дерьме, и говорит: 
- Б%я, да вы чо, о***ли?! 
Фриц старый: 
- Во теперь пора текать.

***

Ковбой в суде. Судят за избиение жены и тещи. Судья: 
- Вы приговариваетесь к штрафу в 1007 долларов США за содеянное. 
Ковбой: 
- А почему такой странный штраф? Не $1000, а $1007? 
Судья: 
- $1000 - штраф по статье 123 штата Техас "За рукоприкладство", а $7 - местный налог на развлечения.

***

Идут 4 раввина по парку, и зашел у них религиозный спор. Трое отстаивают одну точку зрения, а четвертый соответственно другую. Спорит с ними, уже все слова кончились и он обращается к небу: 
- Господи, подай знак, если я прав! 
БАХ! ! ! - удар грома. 
Ну и че? - говорят остальные - это случайность. 
- Господи - просит четвертый - подай еще знак! 
БА-БАХ! ! ! - удар молнии в дерево неподалеку. 
- Ну и че? - не верят остальные - всегда молния в деревья бьет. 
Четвертый на пределе: Господи, покажи кто прав! ! ! 
Ту облака расходятся, и голос с н*** говорит, обращаясь к остальным трем: 
- ОН ПРАВ! ! ! 
- Ну и че? Все равно вас двое против троих.

----------


## Пацаваца

Объявление.
Пропала девочка десяти лет. Особые приметы пока не выросли

----------


## Akasey

1. Важно иметь мужчину, который помогает дома, убирает, иногда готовит и имеет работу.
2. Важно иметь мужчину, у которого есть чувство юмора.
3. Важно иметь мужчину, которому можно доверять и который вас не обманет.
4. Важно иметь мужчину, с которым хорошо в постели и которому вы нравитесь.
Очень! Очень важно!
Чтобы все эти 4 мужика не знали друг друга.

***

Два студента:
- Если декан не заберет свои слова обратно я уйду из института!!!
- А что он сказал?
- ВОН ИЗ ИНСТИТУТА!!!!!

***

Абитуриентка приходит сдавать вступительные экзамены в престижный ВУЗ. Председатель приемной комиссии ее спрашивает:
-Девушка, из каких соображений вы выбрали наш ВУЗ?
- Пап, хватит прикалываться!

***

Встречаются два шефа:
- Слыш, ты своим зарплату выдаешь?
- Нет.
- И я нет. А они все равно на работу ходят?
- Ходят.
- И мои ходят. Слыш, может вход платный сделаем??
Вход сделали платным. Проходит неделя.
- Ну как, твои ещё на работу ходят?
- Ага, тока экономят…..!!!!
- ??????
- В понедельник приходят, а в пятницу уходят

----------


## fIzdrin

встречаются две подруги
-слушай,ты,что замуж вышла?
-да,я так счастлива,ты не представляешь.
мы же тебе приглашение высылали,а ты не пришла.
-ну извини,так получилось.
в следующий раз обязательно приду.
-типун тебе на язык.

----------


## Holper

Терминатор 4: Йа машинго!

***
"Зная вашего сына, можно с уверенностью сказать, что дерево вам сажать
уже не нужно", - из разговора учителя начальных классов с отцом ученика.

***
Осторожно, в адресе электронной почты - злая собака!

***
Помните голодные годы? А у нас до сих пор и-нет по карточкам...

***
Программа передач: "Дежурная часть", "Суд присяжных", "Жди меня"...

***
Ипотека мне ни к чему. Я выбираю свободу. Не смешно :\

***
- Да я как погляжу, у вас весь юмор ниже пояса!
- Да-да, я тоже, когда туда смотрю, самому смешно становится!

***
Здравствуйте, Александр! Ничего, что я буду звать вас просто "Александр"?
- Ну, в принципе, это не смертельно, но мне привычнее, когда меня называют Виталием.

----------


## Sanych

Приходит мужик к доктору. Говорит - Доктор, у меня проблемма. От меня всю жизнь дерьмом пахнет. Не могу избавиться. Помогите. Доктор говорит  - Надо какой-то стойкий аромат, что бы перибить ваш запах. К примеру запах хвои очень благоприятен.
Купил мужик хвойный ароматизатор. Облился с ног до головы. Приходит домой, говорит - Жена, понюхай чем от меня пахнет. Жена понюхала - как будто под ёлками нас*али

----------


## Holper

Помню, как в 5-м классе мы с девчонками спорили кем лучше быть: парнем
или девушкой. Как аргумент в свою пользу они приводили то, что нам
парням надо бриться, а им нет! Наивные...

***
- Чем вы занимались до того, как женились?
- Чем, чем... Чем хотел, тем и занимался!

***
секс это такой вид спорта, где ты не ругаешь а трахаешь судью

***
Муж:
- Какого тёща приезжает?
Жена:
- Числа или хрена?

----------


## Asteriks

"Ура! Мой любимый дядя Фёдор приехал! -закричал Матроскин, - теперь мы в два раза больше травы заготовим!"
"Говорящий кот, - подумал дядя Фёдор, - похоже, мне травы уже достаточно."

----------


## Akasey

Супружеская пара поссорилась, и жена переселилась из спальни в гостиную. 
Через 2 недели муж стучится в дверь. 
- Оставь меня в покое! - кричит она. 
- Ты посмотри сначала, чем я стучу! - отвечает он.

***

- Что делали древнеримские военные, чтобы скоротать время? 
- Расширяли отверстия песочных часов. 

- Как Шерлок Холмс обходился без женщин? 
- Элементарно: Ватсон! 

- Что такое мужской стриптиз по-английски? 
- Это когда джентльмен под музыку Стинга медленно осла***ет узел галстука. 

- Как нам отдохнуть всей семьей, если у нас только одна путевка? 
- Отправьте тещу! 

- Может ли глупость явиться причиной развода? 
- Может, но чаще глупость является причиной женитьбы. 

- Это правда, что женщины живут дольше мужчин? 
- Не все. Только вдовы. 

- Что является главной причиной ссор между мужчиной и женщиной? 
- Женщины хотят жить душа в душу, а мужчины - тело в тело. 

- Что такое контрастный душ? 
- Это когда вы выходите из сауны, а вас встречают ее муж и ваша жена. 

- В чем разница между директором и мужем? 
- Директор знает своего заместителя, а муж - нет. 

- Что такое идеальный мужчина? 
- Это смесь вибратора с банкоматом. 

- Какая разница между феей и ведьмой? 
- Год совместной жизни. 

- Что такое двойственное чувство? 
- Это когда ваша теща летит со скалы в пропасть на вашем новом "Мерсе".

- Как называют блондинок в милицейской форме? 
- Форменные дуры. 

- Почему искусственные неровности называются "лежачими полицейскими, а не лежачими гаишниками? 
- Потому что они денег не берут. 

- На какой скорости надо ехать, чтобы гаишник не оштрафовал? 
- Не менее 170 км/час, иначе могут догнать. 

- Что такое 90-60-90? 
- Это машина проехала пост ГАИ. 

- Что удлиняется, когда его берут в руки, пропускают между грудей и засовывают в отверстие? 
- Ремень безопасности. 

- Что делает в момент опасности женщина за рулем? 
- Она за ним прячется. 

- Что такое сверхподлость? 
- Это когда ты подвозишь гаишника, а он штрафует тебя за превышение скорости. 

- Почему врачи при пациенте говорят по-латыни? 
- А что, пусть больной привыкает к мертвому языку. 

- Почему врачи негативно относятся к компютеризации своей деятельности? 
- Потому что, тогда то, что они пишут, можно будет понять. 

- Кто впервые стал приглашать ученых на "Огонек"? 
- Инквизиторы. . . 

- Как узнать слепого на нудистском пляже? 
- Тот, кто ходит с висящим членом. . . 

- Как можно сильно обидеть сисадмина? 
- Сказать: "Заходи, гостем будешь! " 

- Как называется корова, которая не дает молока? 
- Жадина-говядина. 

Армения. Налоговый полицейский: 
- Вы даже не представляете, как тяжело собирать налоги с этих хитрющих армян. Вот, например, Армянское радио; так мы его еще даже не нашли. . .

----------


## Sanych

Поймали фашисты русского. Собираются повесить. Он говорит - Можно предсмертное желание? Разрешили. Говорит - Выберите самого здорового фашиста и пусть он мне со всей дури даст ногой под зад. Ну согласились. Как дали!!!! Русский прыг, кувырнулся, сбил ближайшего с ног, вырвал автомат, положил всех фашистов. Короче всех победил. Другие пленные говорят - Что ж ты раньше так не сделал??
Русский отвечает - Мы русские такие. Пока ногой под жопу не даш, ни чего сами не сделаем

----------


## Akasey

Директор - подчинённым:
- Вот вы всё жалуетесь на кризис, на ухудшение жизни из-за экономического положения. А, между прочим, у вас зарплата в этом году выше на семьдесят процентов!
- Простите, выше, чем в каком году?
- В следующем.

----------


## vova230

Мик Джаггер заявил, что в России его встретили так, как не встречали ещё нигде и никогда: на краюхе хл*** стояла небольшая ёмкость с белым порошком.

----------


## Jemal

Задержана группа преступников, ограбивших на прошлой неделе склад черной икры. Опознание треснувших морд состоится завтра.

_ добавлено через 24 часа 12 минут_ 
Черный колдун-маг в восьмом поколении наведет на ваших соседей порчу:
звонки и сопение по телефону в 3 часа утра, сжигание почтового ящика, наложу проклятье перед дверью.
         ***
Ученые сделали удивительное открытие: кипяток намного эффективнее виагры, от него твердеют яйца и раздувается сарделька!
         ***
Басков застраховал свой голос на 2 млн. долларов.
Теперь он стоит как две жопы Дженнифер Лопес..
         ***
Сколько мусорное ведро ни утрамбовывай - выносить все равно придется.
         ***
- Чёрт. Я соусом на штаны капнул.
- Да ничего, - скажешь, что соусом на штаны капнул.
         ***
Если эстонец выпьет тормозной жидкости, он сможет перемещаться назад во времени.

_ добавлено через 21 час 27 минут_ 
Пап! А почему ты на новый год подарил маме только один правый сапог?
- Ну, папа не виноват, что на витрине в магазине стоит только правый сапог. Скоро папа достанет еще один правый сапог. Нога у мамы молодая, изменит направление.

_ добавлено через 37 секунд_ 
- Почему женщины по утрам чешут глаза?
- Потому, что у них нет яиц.

----------


## Stych

Короче дело было так, зашел я в mail.ru новости почитать, открыл статью, а к ней почитал комментарии, меня они очень повеселили, может и вам понравяться. 

Сама статья была такая, но не про нее речь..))
Playboy раздел самую сексуальную девушку России

*Комментарии* Заранее извините за маты)) не понравиться удалю.

*Sauza* 
Неплохо, очень неплохо  (от автора - это про фотографии от плейбоя)
*James Dean* 
Вы не сёстры с ней часом будете?...
*Sauza*
А не пойти ли вам на х.й с такими вопросами?
*Ёжик в Дыму Отечества*
и снова грубость ... как печально это все (((
*AlexMi*
А чо он не видит что ли, что девушка
неудовлетварена чем-то и "заливает" это, а он лезет к ней ...
*Sauza*
а чем ты неудоволетворена, и что заливаешь? ))))))))))))
*AlexMi*
Во млин подошел заступиться за неё ...
Чо у тя в стакане, что так колбасит? Я мущина ваще-то (от автора - про стакан это аватар у нее такой)
*Sauza*
Оно и видно, что /ваще-то/
*AlexMi*
как же вам не стытно, глаза то у вас такие выразительные
но вот как нажруться всякой барматени и начинают в форумы лезть и хамить, алкаголики-тунеядцы
*Sauza*
Слышишь, дегенерат, ты переставай к людям лезть с идиотскими высказываниями, и тогда никто тебе хамить не будет. Иди себя удовлетвори для начала любым доступным для тебя способом.
*AlexMi*
вот,опять,ну я ж тебе культурно ...а ты...
ведь если б не было тут людей я б тоже тебя нафуй послал, но я ж как-то уважаю окружающих, всё давай допивай и уиобивай
*Sauza*
Ты даже себя не уважаешь, полудуp.к! Про окружающих и говорить нечего
*AlexMi*
Нажрацца бы и атадрать тя нааттяг
Глядишь,мож и помог бы вернуть тя к нормальной жизни
*Sauza*
Нааттяг отдери Нюрку свою, или кто там у тебя... хотя я подозреваю, что никого
*AlexMi*
Сходи пообедай,хватит лопать то, а то вся на изменах
подозревает чёт... "Нюрки" мои мне уже поднадоели... тебя думал... в пьяных бапах есть спицифический кайф,если ток не абассуцца,но после этого тваво хамства...не,терь тя не люблю и бушь ко мне исчо приставать - пошлю 
*Sauza*
Да все понятно с тобой, дегенератом ))))))))))
*AlexMi*
Как ты уже задалбала...давеча наш Президент глаголил,что когда о
был маленьким,то у них во дворе говорили, что кто как абзываицца тот так и называицца,у нас во дворе тоже так говорили,а вот ты похоже таких прописных истин не знашь.Всё сгинь,замалчи...больше не пиши!Я сказаль:АТСТАВИТЬ!!!
*Sauza*
Не истери, ты же как бы вроде мужчина! ))))))))
*AlexMi*
А где тут истерика та? Тут приказ те савершенна канкретный
Испалнять и боше не словоблудить!
*Sauza*
Ну и д***л же ты! ))))))))
*AlexMi*
Па базару ты выглядишь лет на 15-ть старше, чем на аватарке, вишь пристрастие к алкоголю и курению как старят, ещё и к скудоумию ведут выражающемуся в очень ограниченном наборе присваимаемых апанентам ярлыков
*Sauza*
Д***л, тебе в лоб дать или сам замолчишь?
*AlexMi*
Не замалчу - дай флоб
*Sauza*
и не говорите (((
*James Dean*
Предлагаю равноценный обмен - меняю поход на куй,на маваши тебе в е6лище с последующим прыжком обеими ногами тебе на голову! Заманчиво звучит? Признавайся,падла...
*Sauza*
Молодой человек, вы видимо не совсем здоровы психически )))))))))))
*James Dean*
Возможно....Тем яростнее я всё это проделаю!))))Вы кстати,судя по фотографии так же здоровьем не блещете...Увы...
*Sauza*
Да не возможно, а совершенно точно! А что вы там яростно проделаете в своих больных фантазиях меня абсолютно не интересует.
*James Dean*
Так "невозможно" или "совершенно" точно??? У вас налицо галлопируещее раздвоение ментальной сущности! А полное пренебрежение к вашей судьбе ("абсолютно не интересует") ставит точку на дискуссии о вашем возможном выздоровлении! Остаётся лишь пожелать вам не слишьком долгих мучений!
*Sauza*
Употребление тобой большого количества умных слов отнюдь не отменяет того, что ты дегенерат с нездоровой психикой. Кстати, галопирующее пишется с одной л- прежде чем писать, узнал бы, как пишется ))))))))))))
*James Dean*
Возрадуйся,имбецилина! Ты по ходу только что испытала свой звёздный час))))я о букве говорю))))Не было бы её,тебе бы и написать нечего было!Пожалел я т****косточку кинул))
*Sauza*
Ага, кинул! Облажался ты, дегенерат безграмотный, опозорился ))))))))) Кинь себя в окошко, облегчи страдания своих родных и близких!
*James Dean*
Ага, кинул!...Теперь у тебя пруха на целый день..типа вдохновения))Это типичный симптом распада личности ,отягощённого тяжёлой формой имбецилии на фоне ярко выраженного синдрома дауна в финальной стадии..Рад был доставить тебе несколько приятных мгновений.Моим родным легче станет,когда тебя в бетономешалке раз 70 прокрутят,падла ты куева!))
*Sauza*
Как все запущено! Тебя надо срочно госпитализировать )))))))
*James Dean*
А я из отдельной палаты и пишу! И кули??..Ты сама смотри в хоспис не загреми))вылетит,не поймаешь...
*Sauza*
Лад, отдыхай, дурачок )))))
*James Dean*
Ну тод и ты куй соси,дурочка)))))))))))))))))))))
*Sauza*
Я сосу, ты не переживай, для девушки это вполне нормальная практика. Когда, вернее, если у тебя будет девушка, возможно она будет делать это для тебя ))))
*James Dean*
Меж проч,сосать у меня - ПРИВИЛЕГИЯ! Это право нужно ещё заслужить)))
*Sauza*
Я буду отнимать эту сомнительную привилегию у твоего соседа по больничной палате ))))))))))))
*James Dean*
Ты не путаешь мою отдельную палату (я же писал!) со своей коммуналкой часом!..А что,с соседями в оральных отношениях состоишь?
*Sauza*
Все, дискуссия закончена, ты скучен и туп, не считая того, что клинически болен.
*James Dean*
А она и не начиналась,за полным отсутствием у тебя головного мозга! Занятно было тебя исследовать... Итог:возьми,падла, рубанок поострее и сточи себе полголовы!
*Sauza*
Я подозреваю, что ты именно это со своей головой и сделал ))))))))
*James Dean*
Подозревай,подозревай...И рубаночком потихоньку вжик-вжик себе )))
*Александр Crow*
как стороний наблюдатель на вашей ветке, заявляю:девочка тебя с Алексом нехило отделала.Победу присудил бы ей,хотя последнее слово осталось за тобой.
*Sauza*
Откровенно говоря, я была сильно удивлена этой глупой перепалкой. А учитывая тот факт, что моими оппонентами были /ваще-то мущины/ огорчена еще больше, нежели удивлена.
*James Dean*
))))))))))))))))Некуёво мы народ повеселили)))))))))))))))))))))))
*Sauza*
Вы считаете? ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
*James Dean*
Да,мы все так считаем)))))все 150 человек! ! !)))))))))))))))))))))))Логи гони!!!!!!
*Sauza*
Больной, очнитесь! Что вам загнать и куда?
*Sauza* 
Палыч, это ты? ))))))
*James Dean* 
6ля,а я тебе про что втираю!!!!!!!!!!! Не узнала - богатым буду нах...."Да я это....крыса сyка укусила....до кости..."))))))))))
*Sauza* 
Теперь узнала!
*James Dean* 
Ты,эт,прости,если чё не так там.....Бесы попутали )))))))))))))))))))))
*Sauza* 
Ничего страшного, меня саму бесы часто путают, причем очень похоже на то, что это те же самые бесы, что и у тебя. В мир написала, проверь 

Вот и все)) 
Ссылка на комменты)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## StrekoZZa

ВО дают )))))) Нефигово они народ повеселили !

----------


## Akasey

Чем ближе сессия - тем ближе студент к сверхчеловеку, он перестает нуждаться в еде, сне и прочих развлечениях, а лишь стремится к знаниям...

***

Студент идет на экзамен. Думает: "сдам - напьюсь, не сдам - напьюсь". 
Купил бутылку. Сунул в карман пиджака и пошел сдаваться. Отвечает на билет. Преподаватель: 
- Что это у вас в кармане? 
- Да так, ничего. 
- Доставайте. 
Студент достает бутылку, преподаватель стакан. Наливает себе и выпивает: 
- Хорошо. Соленый огурец есть? 
- Нет. 
- Жаль. А могло быть "отлично", - заполняет зачетку.

***

На экзамен по анатомии заходит студентка. Попавшийся вопрос - мужская половая сфера. Девчонка так аккуратненько, двумя пальчиками, берет орган, постоянно строя брезгливую физиономию, и начинает рассказывать о строении. В это время пожилая женщина-преподаватель с возмущением произносит: 
- Где так брезгуете, а где - так и за уши не оттащишь!

----------


## Женя

Есть что вспомнить,да детям расскать нечего)

----------


## vova230

Однажды Соломон, обращаясь к своему народу, сказал: «Все здесь!» - и указал на лоб.
Иисус, положа руку на сердце, тоже сказал: «Все здесь!» 
Маркс, … …похлопав себя по животу, повторил: «Все здесь!» 
Фрейд положил руку еще ниже и снова сказал: «Все здесь!» 
На что Эйнштейн благоразумно заметил: «Все относительно!»…

"Снял он обувь - стал пониже, снял пальто и стал худее, без костюма лоск пониже, без очков на вид глупее, шапку скинул - плешь наружу, без перчаток руки-крюки, без жилета грудь поуже, зубы вынул хуже звуки, без портфеля вид попроще, без мобильного - как нищий, скинул майку - вовсе тощий, сбрил усы - КАКОЙ НОССИЩЕ! Посмотрела засмеялась, как важна вещей опека! Снять трусы ему осталось и не стало человека! "..

_ добавлено через 27 часов 51 минуту_

----------


## Alandr

Экзамен по аэродинамике. Студент ни в зуб ногой. Профессор дает ему последнюю попытку: если тот ответит - пять баллов, если  нет - два... 
Профессор: 
- Едете вы в трамвае и вам жарко - ваши действия? 
Студент: 
- Открою форточку... 
Профессор: 
- Правильно. А как ее нужно открыть, чтобы в направить на себя  максимальный поток воздуха? 
Студент: ??????????????? И выходит из аудитории с двойкой... 
Его встречает сокурсница и расспрашивает, что там на экзамене и как. Он ей все рассказывает. Она заходит в аудиторию и к профессору, мол, давайте так: один вопрос, отвечаю - пять, не отвечаю - два. 
Профессор соглашается и приводит ей туже ситуацию: трамвай - жара - ваши действия.
Студентка: - Расстегну кофточку... 
Профессор: - Не помогает - все равно жарко... 
Студентка: - Сниму кофточку... 
Профессор: - Все равно жарко... 
Студентка: - Расстегну блузку... 
Профессор: - Дык и все равно жарко... 
Студентка: - Послушайте, профессор, да пусть меня хоть весь трамвай  тр***** - форточку открывать не буду.

_ добавлено через 3 минуты_ 
Приходит студент (С) на экзамен, берет билет, садится. Через некоторое время преподаватель (П) вызывает студента отвечать:
П: Отвечай 1-ый вопрос.
С: Ну я вот всю ночь готовился, готовился, и вот что-то из головы вылетело.
П: Hу отвечай второй вопрос.
С: Ну вот понимаете: я всю ночь учил, учил, в голове все перепуталось. Точно помню - читал про это, даже задачи на эту тему решал. Hо вот чего-то никак  вспомнить не могу.
П: (видит что дело совсем худо) Hу тогда я задам тебе дополнительный вопрос: (пишет формулу "H2O") что это ?
C: Hу ведь знал, ну с час вспомню... Hу чего-то никак в голову не приходит, что-то до боли знакомое.... блин.... 
П: Hу с утpа ты что сегодня делал ?
С: Я ? Встал. Пошел в ванну...
П: Да нет! Что ты на кухне делаешь ?
С: завтракаю!
П: Да нет! Пьешь ты что ?
С: А! Это огуречный рассол! Он, родимый!

_ добавлено через 2 минуты_ 
Времена застоя. Распределили одного студента к черту на кулички, то есть в Сибирь. Добирался он месяц. Оставшееся расстояние надо было лететь на вертолете, так как другой транспорт туда не ходил. Короче, повезли мужика на вертолете. Добрались до места. Высота 200 метров. Пилот говорит:
- Прыгай!
Студент:
-Вы че, охренели. Я же разобьюсь, спуститесь пониже.
Пилот:
- С час, размечтался. В прошлый раз спустились. Один спрыгнул,   а двое запрыгнули.

----------


## Asteriks

*Тосты системных администраторов* 

Вообще-то, системные администраторы не пьют. По крайней мере, специально. Оно как-то само получается так, что сидит трезвый админ и вдруг раз — и он пьян.

Ничего крепче чая админы не пьют. Правда, админский чай превосходит по содержанию спирта даже сам спирт.

Как культурные люди, админы любят произносить тосты. Их тексты обычно недоступны пониманию юзверей, но наиболее простые из них мы всё же приведём:

* Первый тост - за Локалхост!
* За Родину, за Столлмана!
* Гнись конфиг, да не гнись сервак!
* За секурность присутствующих здесь бздей!
* Чтоб стояло и не висло!
* Чтоб Линь стоял и Пинги были!

За каждым таким тостом следует, подняв стопарик, забить на содержание тоста и в очередной выпить за то, «Чтоб он здох». Особо отмечаются случаи, когда админы пьют вдвоём или больше.

----------


## Asteriks

- А ты чё вчера утром меня по телефону послала? Я тебе  доброго утра пожелать хотел...
- Во-первых, было 7 утра. Во-вторых, я не посылала, а вежливо поинтересовалась, что тебе нужно в такой ранний час. А в-третьих, слово "гнида" вырвалось чисто случайно.

***
Муж с женой занимаются контрабандой животных.
Муж говорит жене:
- Так, змею под шляпу, черепашек в лифчик, а скунса в трусы.
Жена:
- А как же запах?
Муж:
- Ну, сдохнет так сдохнет.

***
Сообщение в новостях:
- Вчера в независимом Косово произошло новое крупное вооруженное  столкновение. Пострадали 100 американских и 35 русских военнослужащих. Также пострадал один косово-албанский боец. Так ему и надо. Пусть не суется не в свои дела.

----------


## vova230

На вечеринке ты видишь симпатичного парня. Ты подходишь к нему и
говоришь: Со мной классно в постели .
- Это прямой маркетинг

Ты пришла на вечеринку с друзьями и видишь симпатичного парня. Один из
твоих друзей подходит к нему и говорит: С ней классно в постели .
- Это реклама


Hа вечеринке ты видишь симпатичного парня. Ты поднимаешься и поправляешь
платье, подходишь к нему и наливаешь ему напиток. Ты говоришь:
Позвольте , - и подходишь к нему ближе, чтобы поправить ему галстук, и
одновременно касаешься грудью его руки, а затем говоришь: Кстати, со
мной классно в постели .
- Это пиар

На вечеринке ты видишь симпатичного парня. Путем хитрых махинаций ты
устраиваешь грязную склоку между присутствующими девушками, а сама
остаешься в стороне. Когда все передерутся, ты говоришь: Пойдем отсюда!
Кстати, со мной классно в постели!
- Это черный пиар

На вечеринке ты видишь симпатичного парня. Он подходит к тебе и говорит:
Я слышал, с тобой классно в постели .
- Это узнаваемый брэнд

На вечеринке ты видишь несколько симпатичных парней. Ты всем им пишешь
записки о том, как с тобой будет классно в постели.
- Это директ-мейл

Ты приходишь на вечеринку, а там куча красивых девиц. Ты приспускаешь
бретельку и говоришь: Со мной круто в постели, и шоколада с шампанским
не надо!
- Это демпинг

Ты приходишь на вечеринку и говоришь: Со мной круто в постели, и ты
будешь моим третьим парнем за этот вечер .
- Это сетевой маркетинг

На вечеринку ты вообще не пошла, но говорят там только о том, как ты
хороша в постели.
- Это раскрученная торговая марка

Ты пришла на вечеринку с друзьями и видишь симпатичного парня. Подходишь
к нему и говоришь, что тебя зовут Светка. Все знают, как хорошо в
постели со Светкой. При этом Светка знает, что ты выдала себя за нее. За
это Светка получает шоколадку.
- Это франчайзинг

Ты пришла на вечеринку с подругами, и вы видите симпатичного парня.
Каждая из вас рассказывает, как круто с ней в постели и что она за это
хочет получить.
- Это тендер

Ты собираешься на вечеринку, а подруга уже там и распространяет записки,
в которых описано, как с тобой хорошо в постели.
- Это распространение пресс-релиза

Ты приходишь на новогоднюю вечеринку и видишь кучу красивых парней,
говоришь, что переспать с тобой стоит пять шоколадок и три бутылки
шампанского, к концу вечеринки надираешься в ноль, просыпаешься в
постели с каким-то уродом…
- Это сезонная распродажа

Ты пришла на вечеринку с друзьями и видишь симпатичного парня. Подходишь
к нему и говоришь, что с тобой классно в постели. Уходишь с ним.
Приходите домой, а дома муж. Симпатяга уходит несолоно хл***вши, ты
получаешь в глаз.
- Это форс-мажор

Ты приходишь на вечеринку и говоришь всем, что с тобой классно в
постели… Через пару дней все парни с вечеринки встречаются в
диспансере.
- Это жертвы недобросовестной рекламы

Ты приходишь на вечеринку, но тебя никто не хочет, одни кричат дорого!
, другие слышали от знакомых, что ты не так уж хороша в постели, третьи
еще не долечились после предыдущего раза… Тогда ты сваливаешь и катишь
на другую вечеринку в ближайший Урюпинск… Там тебя хотят все,
заваливают подарками и норовят познакомиться поближе…
- Это работа с регионами

На вечеринке ты видишь симпатичного парня. Ты подходишь к нему и
говоришь: Привет! Знаешь, какой мне сегодня приснился сон? Я лежу на
шелковых простынях и просто изнемогаю от желания, а на земле не осталось
ни одного мужчины! И все мои знания в области камасутры больше никому не
нужны… вот ужас-то! Что? Ты хочешь взять у меня пару уроков?
- Это креативный подход

Ты приходишь на вечеринку вместе со Светкой(у тебя классная задница, у
нее -грудь)… Всем парням выставляется условие: мы вместе…
- Это стратегическое партнерство

Ты приходишь на вечеринку, не танцуешь, не смеешься и просто плюешь на
всех, моешь руки в крюшоне, сплевываешь на свечки, воткнутые в торт…
Все пацаны следят за тобой с вожделением…
- Это лидирующее положение на рынке

Ты лесбиянка, но вынуждена ходить на гетеросексуальные вечеринки…
- Это политика компании

Ты приходишь на вечеринку, вся такая красивая, сексуальная и уверенная в
себе… Ты знаешь, что в постели ты лучшая… Ты готова совершенно
бесплатно отдаться хорошему парню… Но всех парней расхватали какие-то
грымзы и сосут из них бабло…
- Это рынок, детка…

----------


## Akasey

Забавный случай произошел с знакомым таксистом и не очень трезвой семейной парой.
Поступил вызов к кафе. Подъехал. Мужик сажает свою жену на заднее сидение, говорит адрес, а ей что-то в стиле: “Да, дорогая, я ещё здесь останусь, так что рано не жди”. Таксист отъехал дальше по дороге чтобы развернутся, и возвращаясь обратно мимо кафе, видит что этот же мужик машет рукой, ну думает мало ли чего забыл там. Останавливается, а мужик без палева садится на переднее сидение и разговаривая по телефону говорит в трубку: “Да, я свою мымру отправил, в общем жди меня, скоро буду”. Сколько криков-то было…

***

Вопрос к девушкам - а вот поговорка “быстро поднятое упавшим не считается” к мужчинам применима?

***

Победитель всероссийской олимпиады по лингвистике не смог ответить на простейший вопрос в Южном Бутово.

***

“Юх-ху!” - кричала улитка, сидя верхом на черепахе

----------


## Akasey

Из милицейского рапорта: «Они сели в лифт и скрылись в неизвестном направлении» 

***

- Заключённый №369, почему к вам никто не приходит? У вас что, нет родственников?
- Почему? Есть, и очень много. Но они все здесь!

***

Адвокат – заключённому:
- Я изучил ваше дело, просто не знаю, как быть! Вы убили четырёх человек! Какие могут быть смягчающие обстоятельства???
- Ну…. Я же мог убить пятерых, а не убил!

***

Встречаются два уголовника:
- Ты что в воскресенье делаешь?
- Иду в тюрьму.
- Ты что, спятил?
- Нет, просто хочу провести выходной в кругу семьи.

----------


## Sanych

Киркоров лежит в ванной. По радио передают -Скончался король поп-музыки. Киркоров бегом к зеркалу. Как? Не может быть, вот же я стою. Ай, опять газетчики наврали

----------


## Jemal

Кто бы мог подумать, что умение наматывать портянки очень пригодится, когда я буду пеленать своего р***нка

*****
Иван-царевич втайне от Царевны-лягушки ходил по жабам

*****
В деревне Гадюкино открылся секс-шоп. В ассортинемте имеются резиновые вилы, переносной сеновал, вымя-имитатор, презервативы со вкусом картошки и надувной председатель колхоза.

*****
Грузинская Боржоми, латвийские шпроты, молдавские вина, белорусское молоко…
Вкус, который невозможно забыть.

*****
- Почему русская баба в горящую избу войдет?!
- Потому что изба при нагревании расширяется.

*****
Белый ужин! Дамы кормят мужчин!

*****
В деревню на телеге въезжает мужик и орёт:
- Люди! Я уголь привёз!
Лошадь устало оборачивается:
- Ага, конечно, *ТЫ* привёз…

*****
А потом мы пошли в ЗАГС и поставили государство в известность о том, что спим вместе..

*****
На наших дорогах можно себя почувствовать сказочным джинном. Сидишь в жестяной банке, впереди пробка.

*****
Умение ругаться матом по-настоящему приходит лишь с умением водить автомобиль

*****
Классная руководительница Мерлина Менсона нарисовала в учительской пентаграмму, потому что только так можно было вызвать его отца в школу.

*****
Женская логика всегда оставляет след на мужской психике.

*****
В реанимацию привозят раненого с ножом, торчащим между лопатками. Врач спрашивает:
- Больно?
Раненый:
- Только когда смеюсь.

----------


## Akasey

К солдатам на армию приезжает стриптиз-танцовщица и вечером показывает 
стриптиз. После сброшенного пальто - аплодисменты. После сброшенного 
платья огромные аплодисменты. После сброшенного лифчика изумительные 
аплодисменты. 
После сброшенных трусиков... тишина. 
Танцовщица так и так повернется -... тишина! 
Она спрашивает: разве я вам больше не нравлюсь....? 
Кто-то из зала шепчет: 
- Одной рукой не поаплодируешь...

----------


## Jemal

Сегодня в 6:45 на завод было доставлено тело слесаря Петрова, где оно, не приходя в сознание, приступило к работе.

*****
- Узнав, что ее бывший муж собирается жениться на молоденькой соседке,некая Элеонора Бэккет отомстила
ему с чисто женским коварством. Она вышла замуж за отца соседки и стала
своему бывшему мужу тещей.

*****
Час пик в московском метро настолько суров, что даже на перелезание через забор есть очередь.

*****
- У нас в СССР секса не было, потому что мы еще маленькие были.

*****
- Вчера украли паспорт - В милиции был?
- Был…. не они!!!

*****
Техничка, проработавшая в школе 20 лет, может с расстояния 100 метров попасть тряпкой в движущуюся цель.

*****
- Вот сразу чувствуется разница в возрасте жениха и невесты. У жениха детские фотки - все черно-белые. а у невесты…
-… все цифровые

*****
В Мексике юношам выдают паспорт, когда им исполняется 16 серий.

*****
Возможности медицины безграничны. Ограничены возможности больных.

*****
- Папа, а зачем женщины красятся и поливаются духами?
- Ну, как тебе объяснить… Возьмём к примеру ловушку для тараканов

*****
Вчера потерпел катастрофу воздушный змей Монгольских ВВС. В Монголии больше нет ВВС. После этого инцидента застрелился министр обороны.
Теперь в Монголии нет и патронов

*****
Современный урок литературы в школе.
Учительница:
- А теперь, дети, пишем комменты к "Войне и Миру"...

----------


## Sanych

Последний понравился. Жизненно

----------


## Asteriks

Идет мужик по берегу озера, видит: какой-то парень черпает рукой воду из озера и пьет. Мужик кричит:
- Зачем ты пьешь эту грязную воду, сюда все мусор бросают, заводы отходы сливают, со всей деревни говносток сюда выходит!
- What did you say?
- Да я говорю: двумя руками черпай!

----------


## Akasey

Молодая панкерша, с ирокезом в рваной коже, булавках и унитазных цепях катает по двору детскую колясочку. Сидящие на скамеечке старушки заглядывают в колясочку и спрашивают:
- Мамаша, а что это у вас ребеночек какой-то синенький?
- А #$ли, ***? Мертвенький - вот и синенький.

***

Подходит маленький мальчик к “панку”:
- Дяденька, дяденька, я уписался!…
- Мальчик, ты усцался!!! Это же круто!!!!!

***

Бабка обращается к патлатому парню в заклепках на улице:
- Молодой человек, как пройти на улицу Горького?
- Во-первых, не молодой человек, а чувак. Во-вторых, не пройти, а кинуть кости. В-третьих, не улицу Горького, а Пешков-стрит. А в-четвертых, не знаю я - вон у мента спроси.
Бабка подходит к милиционеру:
- Чувак, как кинуть кости на Пешков-стрит?
Тот медлено опустил руку, было дернувшуюся к козырьку:
- Хиппуешь, клюшка?

***

Сидит панк в полном автобусе. Рядом стоит стаpуха с большими сумками:
- Молодой человек, может вы уступите мне место?
Панк молчит.
Чеpез 5 минут:
- Молодой человек, может вы все-таки уступите мне место?
Панк молчит.
Еще чеpез 5 минут:
- Молодой человек, может вы все-таки уступите мне место? Панк:
- А-А-А, бабка, я понял твой пpикол: я - встану, ты сядешь!

***

Война. В окопе нарк, алкаш и панк.
Алкаш: - Ща бы водки ведро долбануть без закуси и в атаку!
Hарк: - Ща бы колес коробку сожрать и под танки!
Панк: - Ща бы дверь от Камаза…
Эти двое: - Hафига?
Панк: - В окно выглянуть… Hууу…

***

Эта: в метро панкуха (П) подходит к симпатичненькому такому интеллигенту (И)и аккуратно вдавливает свой каблук в его ботинок…
(П) - Извините, вам не больно?
(И) - Да нет, что Вы, ничего страшного…
Панкуха наступает сильнее…
(П) - Извините, вам не больно?
(И) - Да нет, ничего…
Панкуха третий раз наваливается всем своим весом…
(П) - Вам и щас не больно? >-|
(И) - Да не…
(П) (остервенело и исступлено прыгая по ногам интеллигента) - А МHЕ БОЛЬHО! БОЛЬHО И ОБИДHО!!!

----------


## fIzdrin

Бракоразводный процесс
жена:Прошу развести меня с мужем,он спит с чужими женами.
муж:Я протестую!Это наглая ложь.Я сплю только со своей женой.
       С чужими разве заснешь.

----------


## vova230

Кабелеукладчик

maniak 25.06.2009 

Не могу не пополнить мою коллекцию фана таким мега замечательным рассказом. Читайте и наслаждайтесь!

Однажды мне было необходимо срочно проложить четыре десятка проводов витой пары на расстояние в сто метров. Большая часть дистанции проходила над навесным потолком на трёхметровой высоте. Поняв, что для моих единственных в конторе админских плеч решение задачи в приемлемые сроки является непосильным, я принялся терзать шефа на предмет привлечения сторонних монтажников, и тот, скрепя сердце, согласился. Я разработал техзадание, разослал по разным конторам и стал ждать.

Одно из предложений сильно выделялось из общей массы. Ребята утверждали, что работу они выполнят всего за один день, причём втрое дешевле, чем любой из конкурентов! На всякий случай перезвонил и уточнил, правильно ли они поняли задание. Ответили, что поняли прекрасно, а скорость и дешевизна объясняется тем, что в работе используется кабелеукладчик. Я был заинтригован — с кабелеукладчиками имел дело в армии и решительно не представлял, каким образом данный девайс можно приспособить к прокладке витой пары под фальшпотолком.

В назначенный день прибыли всего два монтажника со стремянками и инструментами. Наблюдая за процессом разгрузки, я с нетерпением ждал чудо-агрегата, способного автоматизировать процесс. Агрегата так не дождался, зато последней из микроавтобуса была выгружена некрупная такса. Не успел я удивиться по поводу появления животного, как мне объяснили, что это и есть таинственный кабелеукладчик.

В комплекте к таксе шел специальный костюмчик с ручкой вдоль спины для переноски, сбруя на голову со светодиодным фонариком и шлейка. Прокладка кабеля осуществлялась путём прикрепления его к шлейке и запуска таксы в труднодоступное место. Надрессированное животное шустро мчалось на звук голоса или свет фонаря, волоча за собой провод. Потолок собаку выдерживал, мощности же хватало метров на пятьдесят.

Скорость прокладки в длинных и труднодоступных участках была просто фантастической. Такса резво носилась в одну сторону по верху, а обратно — по коридору, пугая женскую часть персонала. Даже ЧП в виде выпавшей панельки потолка не повлияло на её настроение: протягиваемый провод сыграл роль страховочного троса, и собачка плавно опустилась на пол. Ребята сказали, что к таким ситуациям кабелеукладчик приучен.

Смех смехом, но такса на полном серьёзе стояла у ребят на балансе фирмы — мне были продемонстрированы документы. Работу дружный коллектив действительно выполнил менее, чем за день, причем без предварительного разматывания кабеля и, соответственно, без обрезков. Правда, работа нашей конторы полностью встала — всё население сбежалось посмотреть за работой кабелеукладчика.

----------


## Jemal

Внимание. Наконец-то задержана банда бабушек, специально создающая очередь в сберкассах.

*****
- А давайте вызовем стриптизёршу? - Давайте.
- Иванова к доске!

*****
- Будете хорошо работать, я вам зарплату в сентябре повышу…
- Да вы достали уже! Зарплату не платите, но все время повышаете!

*****
Жена мужу:
Милый, шепни мне мои любимые три слова: ‘Я тебе куплю…’

*****
Когда директор магазина догадался продавать рассол без огурцов - продажи выросли в два раза.

*****
Иногда женщина бывает Вам должна столько, что Вы ее уже никогда не бросите

*****
Наркоз - средство защиты хирурга от советов пациента во время операции.

*****
Природа щедро одарила ее красотой…. На этом подарки закончились.

*****
- Чо у тебя мизинцы в гипсе?
- Сломал.
- Сразу два?
- В ушах ковырялся и чихнул.

*****
Новая раскладушка от Нокиа - теперь у Вас есть где спать гостям!

----------


## Akasey

- Профессор, вы не п-п-примете экзамен у слегка пьяного с-с-с-тудента?
- Ну ладно, приму...
Студент открывает дверь и кричит в коридор.
- Реб-б-бята. З-з-заноси Ф-ф--федьку!

***

1998 год. Педагогический институт в городе... Не буду, впрочем, называть...
Общежитие. Утро. Не совсем проспавшийся после вчерашней пьянки студент по прозвищу Семеныч должен идти сдавать экзамен по экономике. При этом у него уже имеются две академические задолженности, и третья означает вылет из института с приятной перспективой топтания кирзачей и т. п. прелестей службы в Российской Армии.
Семеныча долго и упорно будят... Не получается... В конце концов кто-то из однокурсников начинает хлестать его по щекам.
Семеныч (открывая глаза): "А, чо? Какие проблемы?"
- Семеныч, @@@@ мать, сегодня экзамен по экономике.
- Во, ***! Счас... Только харю сполосну...
Встает, и, пошатываясь, доходит до умывальника... В это время из соседней комнаты выходит сосед Леха, и, видя мающегося похмельем
Семеныча, приносит ему почти полную бутылку с портвейном:
- Семеныч, на похмелись! А то ты вообще до института не дойдешь...
Семеныч быстро потребляет всю бутылку прямо из горла... После чего приходит в состояние абсолютной непригодности к употреблению...
Соседи по комнате - они же однокурсники Семеныча - долго ругают Леху...
Потом берут Семеныча под руки и не то ведут, не то несут его в институт...
Институт... Вдребезг пьяного Семеныча приводят на экзамен... Две девочки отличницы упрашивают преподавательницу выставить Семенычу ТРИ...
Поскольку в противном случае он вылетит из института... (Экономика на данном факультете является сугубо непрофилирующим предметом).
Экономичка смотрит на эту картину с глубоким удивлением... Потом соглашается... Семеныч пытается подать зачетку, держась при этом за угол парты... Но, отпустив парту, едва не грохается на спину... Одна из девчонок берет у него зачетку и относит ее преподавательнице, потом вкладывает ему в нагрудный карман...
Реплика экономички: "Да.... Всякого повидала, но ВАШ курс я никогда не забуду!"
После экзамена...
Сокомнатники ведут Семеныча - уже немного протрезвевшего - домой... По пути заходят в столовую и покупают пиво... Возле двери в ректорат
Семеныча совсем развозит, и он начинает кричать про то, как любит экономику...
После пары замечаний "Семеныч, ты что, о*уел? Счас ректор если услышит - тебя ж сразу выгонят на***?"... горе-студент получает по голове, после чего уходит в нокаут...
Сокомнатники, матерясь на все лады и вспоминая всех предков в Семеныча, с трудом относят его в общагу, наливают ему "грибатый" стакан водки и укладывают проспаться...
Вечер...
Продрав глаза, наш герой подрывается с вопросом "А какое сегодня число?!"
- 23-е.
- Б****, я ж экзамен по экономике про**ал, третий хвост, все, мне ***да,
  выгонят на***!
- Семеныч, успокойся, ты его сдал.
- Вы что, о****и???! Я туда не ходил!
- Семеныч, успокойся, открой зачетку, у тебя три!
Семеныч достает зачетку.... Видит там тройку... Протирает глаза...
- Откуда?!!!! Я ж на экзамен не ходил!
- Да, ты туда не ходил, считай... Тебя туда носили! И оттуда, **уко,
  тоже!

----------


## Femida

- Доктор, каждую ночь мне снится один и тот же кошмар. Я в Антарктиде, и
вокруг много пингвинов. Их становится все больше, они меня толкают, и в
конце концов я падаю с ледяного обрыва в море.
- Обычно мы это лечим за один день, но ваш случай намного сложнее,
мистер Гейтс…

----------


## Sanych

Дрю Бэрримор совершила большую ошибку. Вышла замуж за Костю Дзю. Теперь она - Дрю Дзю.

----------


## Akasey

Вот ведь никого не удивляет имя Роза Львовна..., а как дико звучит Сирень Крокодиловна...

----------


## Asteriks

Гот прогуливается с крысой на плече. Навстречу ему идет старушка и в изумлении спрашивает:
- Что ты делаешь с этим омерзительным, черным и страшным созданием?!
- Пищу-пищу-пищу! – отвечает крыса.

***
- Доктор! Меня все считают психом, потому что я люблю сосиски!
- Тю… Я тоже люблю сосиски.
- О! Тогда пойдемте ко мне! Я покажу вам свою коллекцию!
***
У вас нe получается поджарить гвозди? Звоните прямо сейчас! Городская психиатрическая больница ждет вас!
***
Приходит мужик лет сорока к психиатру:
- Доктор, у меня мания преследования, мне кажется, что куда бы я ни пошёл, за мной следует огромная толпа. Я в пустыню - они за мной, я в море - они следом…
- Дааа, случай, безусловно, тяжёлый. Так как вас звать?
- Моисей…

***
Поближе узнаешь - подальше пошлешь.

*Чёрный юмор*

***
Встречаются двое на том свете:
- Как ты сюда попал?
- Упал с 16-этажного дома. А ты?
- Смотреть надо куда падаешь!
***
Приехал внук к деду в деревню. Слоняется весь день без дела, у деда под ухом нудит. Дед ему говорит:
- Ну что ты, внучек все скучаешь, возьми собачку, ружьишко, сходи в лес, постреляй немного…
Внук уходит, через час прибегает, взволнованный, глаза радостью горят:
- Деда, а у тебя еще одной собачки нет?!
***
- Ой, доктор, а что вы там мне выписываете?
- Свидетельство о смерти!
***
Табличка на калитке “Осторожно, во дворе злой попугай!”. Мужик прочитал, подумал - ерунда. Зашел. Раздался голос попугая: “Рекс, фас!”
***
Маленькому мальчику на день рождения подарили волкодава.
Мальчик:
– Что-то я не понял! Кого кому подарили?
***
Один мужик пришел в гости к знакомым, а за забором здоровенная собака, тогда он зовет:
- Вася! Вася!
Собака подходит к калитке и говорит:
- Тихо ты, не кричи, хозяев дома нет…
Мужик падает в обморок, через некоторое время, приходя в себя:
- А ты что же, полаять не мог?!!
- Да я это… пугать не хотел…

***

----------


## Akasey

- Сударь, вы подлец! Я вызываю вас на дуэль!!! Предоставляю вам выбрать оружие: шпага или пистолет?
- Шпага.
- Отлично. А я - выбираю пистолет!

***

- Хочешь, я угадаю как тебя зовут? Хочешь?
- Мам, ты чего?!

***

Забавный случай произошел с знакомым таксистом и не очень трезвой семейной парой.
Поступил вызов к кафе. Подъехал. Мужик сажает свою жену на заднее сидение, говорит адрес, а ей что-то в стиле: “Да, дорогая, я ещё здесь останусь, так что рано не жди”. Таксист отъехал дальше по дороге чтобы развернутся, и возвращаясь обратно мимо кафе, видит что этот же мужик машет рукой, ну думает мало ли чего забыл там. Останавливается, а мужик без палева садится на переднее сидение и разговаривая по телефону говорит в трубку: “Да, я свою мымру отправил, в общем жди меня, скоро буду”. Сколько криков-то было…

***

Вопрос к девушкам - а вот поговорка “быстро поднятое упавшим не считается” к мужчинам применима?

***

Победитель всероссийской олимпиады по лингвистике не смог ответить на простейший вопрос в Южном Бутово.

***

“Юх-ху!” - кричала улитка, сидя верхом на черепахе

***

Судя по смеху за кадром в передаче “Аншлаг”, им там показывают что-то другое.

***

Девушке легко охладить пыл своего парня, чересчур настойчиво добивающегося секса. Стоит лишь несколько раз поправить его, заменяя слово “секс” на слово “зачатие”.

***

У девочки статус: хочу быть той, которая тебя будит по утрам!!!

***

Только в России бюджетное место в приличном ВУЗе стоит дороже чем платное.

***

И весь смысл ее слов сводился к “Он такой тупой, необразованный, отвратительный и ненадежный человек! Зачем тебе такой?!.. оставь его мне!”

***

- Тут-тук.
- Кто там?
- Галиматья!
- КТО???
- Галиматья!!!
- Бред какой-то.
- Да не бред я. Гали мать я. Галя у тебя?

***

Синица это хохляцкий воробей - жовто-блокитный и сало любит.

***

- Ой, а чем это от тебя так пахнет? Ландыши?
- Нет. Это жимолость.
- Жимолость? А что это такое?
- Ну… это что-то типа выхухоли, только растение.

***

Люблю внутренний мир женщины. В него так приятно проникать.

***

Те, кто знает иностранные языки, обычно разговорчивее. Наверно, труднее молчать на нескольких языках.

***

Денег на высокие зарплаты и пенсии в России хватает…
…не хватает на низкие…

***

Ларёк с DVD-дисками на рынке. Разговор между продавцом и парнем лет 16-17. Продавец парню:
- Слушай! Ну нет у нас секса с животными! Зачем тебе это? Ты же ещё молодой! Посмотри пока с педиками…

***

Эксперты также приводят в пример «войну» между мебельными магазинами ИКЕА и «Гранд» в Химках. Дело в том, что конкурентов разделяет всего несколько километров Ленинградского шоссе – сначала стоит «Гранд», потом ИКЕА. Шведы вывесили рядом с «Грандом» перетяжку «Дальше – больше», а через несколько дней рядом с ИКЕА появился симметричный ответ от «Гранда». Надпись на перетяжке гласила: «Чем дальше в лес, тем больше дров». Кампания получила резонанс, от импровизированного скандала выиграли оба участника.
© Компания

***

Слава Богу, что Лужков не мусульманин. Иначе, представляете, сколько у нас было бы миллиардерш!

***

В экономической формуле: товар - деньги - товар, автор опрометчиво забыл упомянуть налоги.

***

О мертвых либо ничего, либо хорошо. Например: “Он умер, и это хорошо”.

***

Есть девушки-красавицы.
Есть девушки, в которых что-то есть.
Есть девушки, в которых что-то есть, если как следует выпить. И не есть.

***

Индийские танцы — одной рукой вкручиваешь лампочку, другой гладишь собаку

***

Директор сотруднику:
- Ты понимаешь, Главным бухгалтером может стать только человек, которого укусил другой Главный бухгалтер…

***

Кризис: правительство с меня собирает налоговые мзды, чтобы увеличить стабфонд, чтобы дать денег банкам, которые брали у запада под 3% и которые давали мне под 23%?

***

Король Фридрих Второй, правивший Пруссией в XVIII веке, однажды посетил городскую тюрьму Берлина. Заключенные один за другим припадали к королевским стопам, сетовали на злую судьбу и клялись в своей невиновности. Лишь один скромно стоял в стороне, не прося короля о помиловании.
“Ну а ты, обратился к нему король, - ты тоже попал сюда по по ошибке?” - “Нет, ваше величество, я несу заслуженное наказание. Я осужден за вооруженное ограбление”.
Монарх немедленно приказал выпустить заключенного со словами: “Выгоните этого бандита, чтобы он не портил своим присутствием общество честных людей”.

***

Вы не замечали в американских фильмах такой феномен: один персонаж звонит другому и говорит “Включи ящик, там по новостям показывают”. Герой включает телек, и (о чудо!) интересная новость только началась, будто бы диктор только и ждал пока телевизор включится…

***

Лицо человека может сказать о многом. Особенно рот.

***

Зачем дырку под лазер у оптической мыши делают в форме замочной скважины?
Это лечит от любопытства?
(сколько народу сейчас перевернула свою мышь? ©Штирлиц)

***

Во время дуэли Пушкин получил тяжелое ранение в живот, а Дантес касательное ранение в руку. Если бы это случилось сейчас - наша медицина смогла бы не только спасти великого поэта, но и залечить француза до смерти.

***

- Китайское правительство решило не помещать больше фотографии в паспорта…
- Почему?
- А зачем?!

***

Папа Карло и Буратино:
- Сынок, ты же хотел зверюшку, ты что, не рад подарку?
- Я хотел щенка…
- Ну, не все дети получают именно то, что хотели!
- Но этот бобёр как-то странно на меня смотрит…

***

Знаете ли вы, что тридевятое царство — это Калининградская область (39 регион).

***

Пpодаётся: неpвная система в отличном состоянии! Заводится с полобоpота!

***

Когда семь богатырей разбудили Спящую красавицу и признались ей в любви, она сказала, что в гробу все это видала…

----------


## Akasey

Едут в пустом трамвае парень и девушка.
Парень уткнулся в книгу и читает, а девушка ему глазки строит, томно вздыхает и т. д. Через 30 мин.
девушка не выдерживает, и говорит:
-”Молодой человек, почему вы на меня не обращаете внимания????!!!”
Парень, кладет книгу и говорит:
- “Мне еще папа говорил, что лучше полчаса потерпеть, чем потом 3 часа уламывать…”

----------


## vova230

Вот навеяло. 
По сути плагиат, но придумано на ходу.

Объявление: Продам жену, немного б\у, в отличном состоянии, заводится с полоборота.

_vova230 добавил 24.09.2009 в 23:43_
Сидят в кишечнике глисты и рассуждают. Один говорит:
- Нас сегодня травить будут.
- Да ну, сказки все это, ерунда, переживем. - Остальные ему не верят.
- Ну вы тогда как хотите, а я уезжаю вечерним экспрессом.

----------


## Akasey

Идет лекция в ВУЗЕ. Профессор рассказывает о римских легионерах. Ну и касается того, что мол войска годами пребывали в походах и это сплачивало воинов настолько, что они как правило влюблялись друг в друга. И это поощрялось, ибо легионер потерявший друга и любовника в одном лице, был беспощаден к врагу и мстил за убитого.
И тут один очкастенький щуплый студент хихикает:
- Значит, легионеры были педиками?
Профессор тяжело вздохнул, снял очки, посмотрел на выскочку и говорит:
- Педики говорите? Да не дай вам бог милый юноша, повстречаться хоть с одним таким педиком лицом к лицу. Нет мой юный друг, это не были, как вы изволили выразиться, педики! Это были настоящие БОЕВЫЕ ПИ…….СЫ!

----------


## Akasey

Купила компания Мерседес завод АвтоВАЗ. Перенастроили производство, запускают конвеер. . . Бац! на выходе Жигули!
Демонтируют оборудование, пригнали новое из Германии, установили, наладили, запускают. ! ! ! снова Жигули!
Увольняют нахер весь персонал завода, привозят работников из Германии, налаживают, проверяют, запускают. СЦУКО! На выходе вновь - Жигули!
Около завода холм, на нём отдыхают гл. инженер и директор завода (оба с приставкой Экс). Смотрят на всё это. Инженер директору:
- А я тебе говорил - место проклятое! ! ! А то всё “руки из жопы, руки из жопы”. . .

----------


## Asteriks

Вечер. Сидят два охотника и ждут, когда пролетит стая уток. Вдруг из-за леса показывается гусь на очень малой высоте. Первый охотник вскидывает ружье и собирается стрелять. Второй ему говорит:
- Погоди, сейчас он подлетит поближе, мы собаку кинем, она его и поймает. И патрон сэкономишь, и остальных не спугнем!
Так и сделали. В это время с ближайшего поля кукурузы выходят два наркомана и видят летящую собаку.
Один другому говорит:
- Во, в натуре! А ты говорил - кукуруза не прет!
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++
Дежурный милиционер возвращается домой мимо железнодорожной ветки. Видит: сидит мужик и в рельсе ковыряется. Спрашивает его:
- Ты что делаешь?
- Р-рельсы р-разб-бираю.
- Гражданин, вы пьяны? А ну, дыхните!
Мужик дыхнул. Через минуту милиционер спрашивает мужика:
- С какой с-стороны разбирать начнем?
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++
Один друг другому хвастается:
- Я тут недавно по-пьяни мента обманул!
- Как это?
- А вот стою я посреди улицы и ссу, а он ко мне подходит и говорит: "Что это за безобразие такое? Немедленно спрятать и прекратить!", а я спрятал, но не прекратил.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++
Стоит мужик на дороге рядом со своей машиной с проколотыми колесами и голосует. Останавливается другая машина и выходят от туда наркоманы:
- Ребята у вас колеса есть? - спрашивает мужик.
- Есть... - один из наркоманов протягивает таблетку.
- Не, ребята, мне чтобы уехать!
- Ну ты мужик даешь! - и отдают ему всю пачку
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++
Утром, уходя на работу, жена обнаруживает на лестничной площадке спящего мужа.
- Я же вчера у тебя сколько раз спрашивала - ты это или нет?
- Я тебе столько же раз кивал.

----------


## Akasey

Трое мужиков сидят и вспоминают молодость. Стали припоминать, кто какой самый ужасный звук в жизни слышал.
Один говорит:
- Самый ужасный звук был - это когда я рыбачил зимой на море и услышал, как повсюду стал лед трещать и ломаться.
Другой говорит:
- А для меня самый страшный звук был, когда я работал в шахте и перед обвалом крепи затрещали.
Третий:
- А у меня - когда я с бабой в кровати лежал, и вдруг ее муж вошел.
Я как был, так сразу в окно выскочил. . .
Ему говорят:
- А звук-то где?
- Подождите. В окно я выскочил, но он меня за яйца поймал. Так вот самый ужасный звук был, когда он зубами пытался перочинный ножик открыть.

----------


## Jemal

Вчера лежачий полицейский догнал эстонского гонщика!
***

Если не заводится машина - заводится водитель!
***

На посту останавливает гаишник десятку, подходит, представляется, проверяет документы, 
улыбается, дает водителю пятьсот рублей, козыряет и уходит на обочину. Останавливает иномарку, улыбается еще шире и дает сто баксов.
С поста выбегает с красной рожей начальник и орет:
- Иванов - ты что ж делаешь, твою ж мать…
- Место прикармливаю, товарищ капитан.
***

Дело было в Крыму, видимо возле какого-то склона. На этом склоне и обосновались парапланеристы. Под склоном стоят два чудных ребенка, девочка и мальчик, погодки (четыре, пять лет). Задрав головы к верху, смотрят как летают парапланеристы.
И тут диалог:
Мальчик:
- Летчики!!!
Девочка:
- А мама сказала д***лы
***

Шеф - подчиненным:
- Вот наш новый сотрудник. Покажите ему, чем вы занимаетесь, когда думаете, что я за вами наблюдаю.
***

Наступило утро. Запели первые Windоws.
***

Истинно мужское - стоя посреди бардака, сказать совершенно искренне:
“Вроде, чисто…”
***

На прилавки поступила новая книга: “Теперь точно все съедобные грибы России.” Издание второе. Исправленное.
***

Таджикские черепахи живут по восемь штук в одном панцире.
***

Норматив одевания эстонского спецназа - пока горит свеча.

----------


## vova230

История: "Как парень в штаны нагадил в центре города"


Не ленитесь, читайте до конца.



Я вчера обосрался прямо в центре города. И это не смешно, здоровый мужик наложил полные штаны. А дело было так, иду я по улице, никого не трогаю, и тут захотелось мне пернуть. А на улице, да в морозный денёк, сам бог велел дать копоти. А я тем более это дело люблю, дать газу, я мастак в этом деле еще тот. Я когда дома подпускаю газов у соседей конфорки гаснут от давления воздуха. 
Так вот, и я решил пернуть. Пернул, когда пирдел, уже тогда понял, что отпердел своё. Стою и сру прямо в штаны, и ничего поделать с этим не могу. Гамно само лезет, даже не спрашивая у меня разрешение на сей процесс. 

Меня всегда удивляло, почему когда серишь дома, то спокойно серишь порционно. Выдавил из себя грамм сто, и попкой так раз, и обрезал, потом страничку в газетке перевернул, пробежался по заголовкам и опять катяшок порционный выдавил. Когда обсераешся в штаны, то ни о каком порционном каловыдавливании не может идти и речи. Жопа тупо открывается и гамно лезет. Причем жопа открывается на столько широко, что у меня создается впечатление, что она, без моего согласия, участвует в конкурсе «высри катяг диаметром в 30 сантиметров и выиграй мобильный телефон». Спрашивается, нах… моей жопе мобильный телефон? 

Насрал я по моим прикидкам, серьезно. Стою, аж вспотел, самый центр города, до дома как до Москвы на коленях. Стою, а сам пытаюсь в голове найти выход, что-то же надо делать. Пешком ковылять часа три, и это с полными трусами говна, эту мысль отсек сразу. Потом, прикинул - на улице мороз, дай думаю присяду на скамеечку, дерьмо подмерзнет, и я тогда в метро шасть, и так перебежками до дома доберусь. Сел на лавочку и сижу, в жопе пока тепло. И тут мысль, если гамно в трусах замерзнет, яйцам тоже прийдет каюк. Мне даже плохо стало от этой мысли. Встал. Люди меня чота стороной обходят, видно поняли что я чота задумываю. А я стою и никак не могу сообразить. Потом гениальная мысль посетила меня. Я сейчас в подъезд зайду, в лифт проберусь, там трусы сниму, жопу ими же вытру, ну и домой побыстрому. 

Значит, захожу в подъезд, вызываю лифт. Стою, а в штанах-то уже остывать начало, ощущения прямо скажем не из прекрасных. В подъезде понял еще одну вещь, от меня реально воняет как от скотины немытой, причем сильно воняет. Приехал лифт, захожу, нажимаю кнопку четырнадцатого этажа, а второй рукой штаны расстегиваю, ну чтобы времени хватило пока лифт приедет. Двери начали закрываться и тут в лифт влетает милое создание женского полу. Стыд писец. 

- Ой, вам на 14-й этаж, а мне на 13-й,- пропела она 
- Ну что же, я с вами проедусь, потом спущусь на этаж. Конечно проедимся, я же кнопку уже нажал, - подумал я застегивая штаны. 
Лифт поехал, а мне уже все, в голове шум, спина вспотела, а дерьмо уже полностью остыло. 
И думаю что вонять в лифте начало очень сильно, потому что это создание, как-то странно на меня посмотрело. А я отморозился, типа чо надо, не срал я в лифте и все тут. 
И тут, где-то этаже на 10 лифт сделал нам большой реверанс, попрощался с нами, и свет погас. Я чуть не усрался повторно. Лифт застрял. 
- Ой, неужели лифт застрял? – спросила девушка. 
- Я так понимаю, что да, - это я интеллигентом прикидываюсь. А сам думаю, что мне делать, со своим гомном и со своей грязной жопой. А что-то делать надо. 
И тут эта хивря, нажимает какую-то кнопочку, и начинает с кем-то говорить, адрес дома называть и просить помощи. Я как представил себе, что щас придут монтеры, начнут нас отсюда вынимать, спрашивать почему так гомном воняет, мне еще больше срать захотелось. В лифте темно - хоть глаз выколи. И тут я сообразил, что пока в лифте темно, надо побыстрому штаны снять, потом трусы снять и в уголок потихому положить. А когда свет включат, она с непривычки на свет фиг чо увидит. 
Расстегиваю штаны, шуршу вещами так, что даже самому страшно. 

- А что это вы делаете?- сильно сглотнув, спросила она. 
- Да я устраиваюсь поудобнее, ждать-то долго,- а сам штаны приспускаю. 
- А что это за запах?- перепугано спросила она. Я реально чуть не ляпнул, что это я усрался на улице и по-этому воняю так шо писец, но выдаю другое: 
- Да сволочи гадят в лифтах, не продохнуть,- а сам штаны уже полностью снял, стою в лифте в обосранных трусах. Я как подумал, что щас включат свет, девка реально концы отдаст от увиденного. Но делать уже нечего, работаю дальше. 

Девка начала очень громко глотать слюну, видно тоже обосралась с перепугу. 
А я шуршу вещами. 
Сам же про себя думаю, как бы так изловчиться и по-тихому снять трусы. И тут же себе представил, какая будет вонь. 
- Мужчина, вы не причините мне боль, прошу вас, не трогайте меня,- заныла в голос девка. 
- Да ты что, в своем уме, я отец двух детей, иду к товарищу по важному вопросу, как ты могла подумать обо мне такое?- уверенно отвечаю я, а сам начал отлеплять трусы от жопы. Бля, как воняет гомно, когда усираешся в штаны. Оно воняет не так как в туалете, оно воняет так, что мухи еще на подлёте теряют сознание, потом еще недельку в реанимации кантуются. Деваха, тоже почувствовала что-то неладное, стала потихому скулить в углу. 

- Да перестань ты, не трону я тебя,- говорю я. А сам трусы уже отлепил от жопы, и думаю, как бы их снять с ног чтобы не измазаться в говне? 
Девка по-моему мозгами вообще поехала, тупо сидит скулит и чота причитает, наверное молитву какую нить читает. А я трусы уже да колен спустил. 
- Мужчина..ыыыыы, ревет она, - прошу вас не убивайте,- и дальше тупой такой скулеж. 
- Да на фиг ты мне нужна, говорю, - у самого проблем по горло, сдалась ты мне. 
Трусы спустил чуть ниже колен, и реально понимаю, что мне пипец полный, ноги в говне, жопа в говне и вонь, аж глаза слезятся. 
Девка по-моему от запаха ебанулась окончательно. 
- Вы, вы ……мямлет она. 
- Да чего вы, вы, стой себе спокойно, говорю тебе насрал кто-то, видно я вступил, вот и воняет. 
Девка по-моему осела на пол лифта. Я думаю, я сам от своего запаха чуть сознание не теряю. 
Но с другой стороны, понимаю, что медлить нельзя, либо сейчас либо никогда. 
Короче нагнулся я, снял трусы с одной ноги. На пол чота ляпнулось, по моим прикидкам это было гомно из трусов. Девка в углу уже просто мычит как корова. 

Я изловчился и снял трусы со второй ноги. Мне аж полегчало, пол дела сделал. Стою с трусами в руке и думаю, в каком углу сидит эта хивря ревущая, ну чтобы не кинуть ей трусняк на голову, и чтобы не попасть на свои же штаны. Прислушался, ага, сидит напротив, значит в противоположный угол надо целиться. 
И тут полный писец подкрался незаметно. Включился свет, и лифт поехал. 
Когда мои глаза привыкли я понял, что с девкой чота не то. Глаза у нее как пятнадцатидюймовые мониторы, рот открыт, руки плетями висят, ртом как рыба делает, короче, все думаю, писец, снесло от испуга башню. И тут я понял. Картина в лифте. Я стою ниже пояса голый, весь сУка в гамне, в руках трусы с гамном и смотрю на девку. Она короче еще секунд пять ртом поделала и тупо свалилась на пол. Все, думаю, подохла, мне еще жмура в лифте не хватало. 
Решил времени не терять, трусами жопу и ноги вытер. Штаны одел и стою как чесный гражданин, жду своего этажа. На полу девка, наверное мертвая, в руках трусы с гомном, чего я их держал я не знаю. 

Когда лифт приехал, девка еще не ожила, так и лежит на полу. Я подумал что негоже ее в лифте в таком состоянии оставлять, ну и вытащил ее на этаж. Положиил аккуратно, под голову свои трусы и бегом из этого дома. 
Тока одного понять не могу, какого черта она так испугалась? 
Ведь когда воняет в лифте гомном, это значит что усрался кто-то, а вот если бы воняло ***м, это да тут можна испугаться, трахать будут, хотя и тут ничего страшного я не вижу. 
Да и еще, я тебе шубу немного гамном измазал, ногу вытер об нее.

_vova230 добавил 13.11.2009 в 18:54_
Еду в автобусе. Надо передать на билет. Рядом стоит девушка. Как к ней обратиться - на ты или на вы? Рассуждаю логически. Этот автобус - экспресс. Если девушка не сошла на предыдущей остановке, значит, она едет в мой микрорайон. Едет с бутылкой вина, значит, к мужчине. Бутылка дорогая, значит, едет к красивому мужчине. В нашем микрорайоне двое красивых мужчин: мой муж и мой любовник. К моему любовнику она ехать не может, так как я сама еду к нему. Значит, она едет к моему мужу. У моего мужа две любовницы - Оля и Катя. Катя сейчас в командировке. - Оля, передай на билет!
Девушка (ошеломленно): - Откуда Вы меня знаете?

----------


## Akasey

Вова , я уже читал где-то

услышал анекдот:

Муж жену  по домуна руках носит из комнаты в комнату, а она ему говорит:
-Дорогой, мы уже полгода  как женаты, может я уже на шею переберусь?

----------


## Akasey

вот вспомнилось:

кто такой гражданин Непала????

даже в конституции Непала записано, что гражданином Непала является только тот, кто сделан не*палкой* и не*пальцем*

----------


## Vanya

- Дорогой!! Просыпайся!!! Просыпайся!
- Что случилось? Три часа ночи!
- Голова прошла!
===
- Дура ты!
- Зато красивая.
- Кто тебе сказал?
- Ты...
- И ты поверила?!
- Конечно!
- Ну и дура!
- Зато красивая!
===
На одном поэтическом вечере молодая поэтэсса очень волновалась, и первую строчку своего стихотворения произнесла слитно, после чего чтения прервали из-за хохота. Строчка была такая:
-Отруби лихую голову...
===
Приходит мужик в аптеку:
- Дайте мне пачку г..донов!!
Продавщица:
- Мужчина, а повежливей можно?
- Дайте пачку презервативов!
- Ну а еще повежливее?
- Дайте, пожалуйста, пачечку контрацептивов!
- А скромнее можно?
Мужик достаёт свой прибор, кладёт на прилавок и говорит:
- Оденьте, пожалуйста, джентльмена!!!
===
Старая Москва. Из бара, пошатываясь, выходит мужик, тормозит извозчика и, заплетающимся языком еле выговаривает ему:
- Мне на Плоицкую трощадь!!!
Извозчик не первый день работающий с пьяными, отвечает:
- Корок сопеек!
- Корок сопеек на Плоицкую трощадь???
- А дули ты хумал?!

----------


## Vanya

Опоздавший студент заглядывает в аудиторию:
- Извините профессор...
Лектор (с угрозой в голосе):
- Почему Вы опоздали на лекцию?
Студент:
- Да, я вчера лег около двух...
Лектор (смягчившись):
- Ну ладно, проходите. В следующий раз ложитесь около одной, и не опаздывайте.

----------


## vova230

Почему люди не занимаются любовью на площади?
Нет, не потому что запрещено,
Просто советчиков слишком много.

----------


## BiZ111

*Жена - мужу (сис. админу)*:

-Са-аш, микроволновка сломалась
-Что пишет?

----------


## Akasey

Сейчас работаем с батей на даче. Он пошел за гараж за какой-то хренью и его в висок, сама по себе, кусает оса. Он, отмахиваясь, сбивает и разбивает свои очки, подворачивает ногу, поскальзывается и падает в лужу.. Матерясь, идет за луком, ударяется головой о большую ветку. Намазал висок - луковый сок попал в глаза. Сидит, не может работать - глаза слезятся.
Вот сижу себе и думаю, напомнить ему, как он спрашивал сегодня утром за разбитую мною чашку, "В кого я такой неуклюжий", или убьёт нахрен?

----------


## Sanych

Социологический опрос.
Назовите ваш самый главный семейный праздник:
- Новый Год
- 8 Марта
- Масленица
- Ура, горячую воду дали!

----------


## Sanych

- Как у вас с Антоном?
- Убила бы!
- Чего так?
- Пригласила в гости, попросила "купить в аптеке что-нибудь к чаю"... Угадай, что он сделал?
- А есть варианты? 
- Он припёр "Гематоген"!

- Алло, это у вас можно заказать на дом Деда Мороза и Снегурочку?
- Да.
- Тогда пришлите нам, пожалуйста, пять Снегурочек и ящик водки!

- У тебя в холодильнике есть что пожевать?)
- Резина на дверце

Сын звонит домой: - Ма, привет - папу позови!.. Па, привет - Спартак выиграл?
- Да, конечно!.. Маму позвать?!
- Угу... Ма, слышала?! Папа разрешил!!

Папа с сыном приходят из зоопарка. Сынок бросается к маме.
Ребенок:
Мама! Мама! А мы в зоопарке у ослика что-то видели.
Мама:
И что же вы видели.
Ребенок
Папа сказал, что это у ослика "кое-что".
Мама:
Это у твоего папы "КОЕ-ЧТО", а у ослика как раз "ЧТО НАДО"

Мужик вбегает в больницу.
Мужик:
Скорее! Скорее! Кастрируйте меня! Кастрируйте!
Ему:
Зачем?!
Он:
Да скорее же! Скорее!!!
Ну, раз такое дело, взяли - и кастрировали. Потом, когда он очнулся от наркоза спрашивают:
А зачем вам это понадобилось?
Мужик:
Женюсь я. На еврейке.
Врач:
Так, может быть, вас надо было обрезать?
Мужик озадаченно:
А я что сказал?

----------


## Femida

Похороны панка. Все как полагается - цветы, слезы, оркестр. Позади идут 
друзья с венком на котором написано: "Серёга, ты не умер - ты гонишь!"

----------


## Vanya

- У вас, у мужиков, все мозги между ног! Вот что вы делаете, как только увидите красивую женщину ?! 
- Ну, это... Шевелим мозгами...
*===*
Потерпевшая, почему вы не убежали от насильника? 
- Потому что никуда не спешила.
*===*
- Знали бы вы, как же хочется одинокой женщине получить прописку в Москве... 
- Давайте узнаем: я тихо включу музыку, а вы раздевайтесь и рассказывайте!

----------


## Vanya

Штирлиц бежал вприпрыжку.
В Припрыжке давали пиво.
=
Штирлиц заложил ногу за ногу.
Через 2 часа Ногу Заногу арестовали.
=
К Штирлицу в дверь постучали:
-Кто там?-
-Гестапо-
-А дома никого нет-
-А почему свет горит?!-
-Сейчас выключу!-
Так Штирлиц обманул двух фашистов.
=
Штирлиц открыл дверь и увидел лежащего на полу Бормана
с топором в затылке.
-Застрелился- подумал Штирлиц.

----------


## vova230

У семьи Смит не было детей и они решили использовать отца по доверенности(дальше хахаля), чтобы завести их. В день, когда должен был прийти хахаль, мистер Смит поцеловал жену и сказал: "Ну я пошел. Он вот-вот придет". 

Спустя полчаса, совершенно случайно, в дверной звонок позвонил вольный детский фотограф, надеясь сделать снимки.
- "Доброе утро, мадам. Вы меня не знаете, я пришел чтобы..."
- "О, не утруждайте себя объяснениями. Я вас ждала", - прервала его миссис Смит.
- "Правда?" - удивился фотограф - "Ну что ж, замечательно! Моя специальность - дети."
- "На что и надеялись я и мой муж. Пожалуйста, проходите и присаживайтесь. Где мы начнем?" - спросила миссис Смит, смущаясь.
- "Оставьте весь выбор на меня. Я обычно делаю два в ванной, один на кушетке и, пожалуй, парочку на кровати. Иногда подходит и пол в зале: вот уж воистину есть место для работы"
- "Ванна, пол в зале? Теперь понятно, почему не получалось у нас с Гарри"
- "Мадам, никто из нас не может гарантировать успешность каждого раза. Но если мы попробуем с нескольких позиций и под разными углами, я уверен вы будете довольны результатами"
- "Я надеюсь, у нас это не займет много времени"
- "Мадам, в моей работе человек должен делать все быстро. Я бы смог уложиться в пять минут, но вы будете разочарованы, я уверен".
Фотограф открыл свой порфель и достал сделанные им детские фотографии.
- "Это было сделано на крыше автобуса в центре Лондона"
- "Боже мой!" - воскликнула миссис Смит, высмаркиваясь в носовой платок.
- "А эти близнецы вышли исключительно хороши, учитывая, что с их матерью было просто невозможно работать." - фотограф протянул фотографию.
- "Невозможно работать?"
- "Да, боюсь, что так. В конце концов мне пришлось с ней отправиться в Хайд-парк. Люди столпились, расталкивая друг друга, пытаясь получше разглядеть" - "Это заняло более трех часов. Мать постоянно пронзительно кричала и вопила. Мне было трудно сконцентрироваться. Потом стемнело, тут я заспешил. В конце концов когда белки начали грызть сидя на моем хозяйстве, я все убрал". Миссис Смит нагнулась вперед.
- "Вы хотите сказать, что они жевали, сидя на вашем, хм... хозяйстве?"
- "Абсолютно верно. Ну, мадам, если вы готовы, я достану свой штатив и мы можем начать работать"
- "Штатив?", миссис Смит выглядела совсем обеспокоенно.
- "Да, мне нужно достать штатив, чтобы закрепить мой Кэнон на нем. Он слишком большой для того, чтобы его постоянно держать во время работы.
Мадам? Мадам? ... Боже мой, она в обмороке!"

----------


## Pasha_49

Хорошо быть мужчиной,потому что:
1. Твой телефонный разговор длится 30 сек.
2. В фильмах голыми гораздо чаще показывают женщин.
3. Для недельного отпуска тебе хватает одного чемодана.
4. Тебе не нужно следить за сексуальной жизнью твоих друзей.
5. Очередь в туалет короче на 80 %.
6. Ты сам можешь открыть все бутылки.
7. Старым друзьям глубоко плевать на перемены в твоем весе.
8. Когда ты переключаешь каналы в телевизоре, тебе не нужно останавливаться дольше, чем на 5 сек.
9. Форма твоей задницы не имеет никакого значения для трудоустройства.
10. Все твои оргазмы настоящие.
11. На тебя не нападают парни в масках хоккейных вратарей.
12. Тебе не нужно всегда таскать с собой целую сумку крайне необходимых предметов.
13. Когда тебя критикуют, тебе не нужно паниковать, что все вокруг тайно тебя ненавидят.
14. Гараж и пульт телевизора - твои и только твои.
15. Дела женитьбы улаживаются сами собой.
16. Если кто-то забывает тебя куда-нибудь позвать, он все еще может оставаться твоим другом.
17. Твои трусы стоят 150 руб. за 3 шт.
18. Тебе не нужно брить ничего, что находится ниже шеи.
19. Ни один из твоих сослуживцев не может довести тебя до слез.
20. Тебе не нужно каждую ночь засыпать рядом с волосатой задницей.
21. Если ты 34-летний холостяк, никто не обращает на это внимания.
22. Все, что есть на твоем лице - всегда натурального цвета и формы.
23. Ты можешь наслаждаться тишиной, сидя в машине на месте пассажира.
24. Все проблемы улаживаются цветами.
25. Ты думаешь, о сексе 90% времени, свободного ото сна.
26. Трех пар обуви тебе более чем достаточно.
27. Никто не перестает рассказывать неприличный анекдот, когда ты входишь в комнату.
28. Ты можешь снять майку, если тебе жарко.
29. Продавцы на авто рынке могут говорить тебе правду.
30. Тебе наплевать, заметили ли окружающие твою новую прическу.
31. Ты можешь часами напролет молча смотреть футбол со своим другом и не терзаться вопросом: "Может, он сердится на меня?".
32. Весь месяц у тебя одинаковое настроение.
33. Ты никогда не поедешь на другую заправку только потому, что эта - "противная".
34. Ты знаешь как минимум 20 способов открывания пивных бутылок.
35. Люди никогда не пялятся на твою грудь, когда ты разговариваешь с ними.
36. Ты запросто можешь заскочить к другу без "небольшого подарочка".
37. Если ты не позвонишь другу в назначенное время, он не будет рассказывать всем окружающим, как ты изменился.
38. Ты никогда не пропустишь возможности заняться любовью только потому, что у тебя "нет настроения".
39. Тебе не нужно помнить ничьих дат свадеб и дней рождений

----------


## vova230

Учительница в классе:
- Дети сегодня мы будем изучать букву "Х"
Вовочка тянет руку:
- Можно я! Можно я!
- Сиди, Вовочка, ты еще за букву "Б" отца не привел.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Шлойме Файгеншток едет в поезде и ест селедку. Селедочные головы он откладывает в сторонку. Напротив него сидит поляк. Мало-помалу они разговорились, и поляк спрашивает:
— Почему это вы, евреи, такие умные?
— Это потому, что мы едим много рыбы, — отвечает Файгеншток. — Особенно полезны для ума селедочные головы.
Поляк, поразмыслив, просит:
— Продай мне хоть часть твоих селедочных голов!
— Хорошо, — соглашается Файгеншток, — но они стоят по злотому за штуку.
Поляк дает ему пять злотых, через силу проглатывает пять селедочных голов, долго сидит нахмурившись и наконец произносит:
— Ну и подлец же ты! За пять злотых я мог бы на следующей станции купить пять целых селедок.
— Совершенно верно, — подтверждает Шлойме. — Ты же сам видишь: селедочные головы уже начинают действовать!

----------


## Irina

Утро. Завтрак. За столом мужчина и женщина.
Он:
- Cделай мне бутерброд с маслом и икрой.
Она аккуратно намазывает все на хлеб. Он съедает.
Он (через пару минут):
- Cделай еще!
Она:
- Не буду. Это была демонстрационная версия заботливой
женщины. Лицензионную версию ты сможешь приобрести только
после регистрации брака.

----------


## Sanych

Папа ведёт сына в садик. На дороге собаки трахаются. сын говорит: "Папа, что они делают?". Папа - та что с низу расслабляется, что с верху - напрягается. Дошли до сада, отец думает - может ещё ляпнет чего в саду. Говорит сыну - Ты правильно понял что я тебе сказал. Сын - Да папа. В этой жизни нельзя расслабляться, а то трахнут как собаку!

----------


## vova230

Решила селянка переложить печку. наняла мужика. Пришел печник, натаскал кирпичей, глины, а за работой и поговорить малость можно
- С мужем развожусь - говорит селянка
- Почему? - спрашивает печник - пьет?
- Нет.
- Бьет?
- Нет.
- А что?
- ХРАПИТ, храпит, сволочь так что стекла дребезжат. В Москву возила, академикам показывала, денег кучу извела-все одно ХРАПИТ.
- А спит как? - спрашивает печник.
- На спине, как все - отвечает женщина.
- Как захрапит, раздвинь ему ноги - советует печник.
На следующий день приходит печник доделывать работу, и встречает его накрытый стол, нарядная хозяйка.
- За что, хозяйка?- спрашивает печник, работа-то не сделана.
- Пес с ней, с печкой - отвечает женщина - помог твой совет, перестал мой мужик храпеть, как отрезало. Только скажи, как ты, простой печник сумел сообразить то, до чего академики не додумались. Жизнь семейную мою спас, ведь я его, черта, люблю!
- Так то академики - отвечает печник - а мы запросто рассуждаем, по печному: ноги раздвинешь - яйца упадут. Яйца упадут - задницу закроют. Задница закрыта - тяги нет. Тяги нет и храпа нет

----------


## Irina

*Жена клянчит у мужа уступить ей компьютер
Муж- Да иди найди какое нибудь другое занятие
Жена- а что я могу найти, если две мои любимые игрушки играют друг с другом
*

----------


## Vanya

*- А если Филипп Киркоров уйдёт со сцены?
- Он её, наверняка, унесёт с собой.*

----------


## fIzdrin

В институте профессор на экзамене задает вопрос студенту:
- Скажите, а какую функцию выполняет мышца Musculus Greamaster?
Студент:
- Это мышца, которая поднимает мошонку.
Профессор:
- Правильно. А что еще она выполняет?
Студент:
- Я точно не уверен, но если её прищемить дверью, то она выпучивает глаза, открывает рот и заставляет связки орать нечеловеческим голосом!

----------


## vova230

Ш В А Й Н Е Ф Л Ю (поется на мотив "Ландышей")

Я вчера тебе принес
Не желтуху, не понос,
Не склероз, не импотенцию,
Вроде был среди людей,
Подцепил, не знаю где,
Я свиную инфлюэнцию.

Швайне флю, швайне флю, -
Нам из аптеки привет!
Швайне флю, швайне флю, -
Свинства букет!

Украина перестала
Потре свиное сало, -
Шчэ людына им отравыцця!
Говорять, шо до Кремля
Сало сплавять москалям,
Вони пэвно ж не подавляться!

Швайне флю, швайне флю,-
Нам с Украины привет!
Швайне флю, швайне флю, -
Свинства букет!

Беларусаў як народ
Грып і крызіс не бярот, -
Тэлебачанне стараецца...
Есьлі помер ваш сасед, -
Вінават імуніцет.
А свиноводство развивается!

Швайне флю, швайне флю,-
Нам из Минздрава привет!
Швайне флю, швайне флю, -
Паники нет.

Что же делать, как нам быть?
Как заразу победить?
Я в волнении несказанном...
Вспомнить сорок первый год,
Как сражался наш народ,
И податься в партизаны!

Швайне флю, швайне флю, -
Из ЦРУ нам салют!
Швайне флю, швайне флю, -
Вирус капут!

Ихь бин очень я больной,
И не водятся со мной
Все друзья мои - бухарики...
Если сильно повезет,
Грипп меня не загрызет,
Им проставлю по стопарику!

Швайне флю, швайне флю...
Я уже ладан курю...
Швайне флю, швайне флю...
Хрю, хрю, хрю, хрю

Жаль что событие уже прошло, но можно и вспомнить

----------


## fIzdrin

Вечер. У Центрального телеграфа стоит дерево, а в его кроне качается на ветру лампочка, разбрасывая сквозь листву свет. Пьяный остановился, долго смотрел на лампочку и говорит:
- Ну, Мичурин, ну дает, не ожидал...

----------


## Irina

Мужчина в ночном поезде, в купе лег спать, крепко заснул и храпит.
Женщина в соседнем купе всю ночь стучала в стенку пытаясь его разбудить.
Утром мужик заходит к женщине в соседнее купе и говорит:
- Мадам, примите мои извинения, но я так устал, что не смог придти.

----------


## Akasey

Современная церковь имеет такое же отношение к Богу, как кассир театра к искусству.

***

Бросай курить, вставай на лыжи!
И вместо рака будет грыжа...

***

Внимательно прочитав Кама-Сутру, дворник Семеныч трижды послал коллегу на нефритовый жезл и дважды - в пещеру лотоса

----------


## Irina

Крепостное право отменили – это факт. Но вот ощущение, что его отменили как-то не полностью, не покидает.

----------


## Irina

Смотрю тут рекламу доместоса и тут до меня, наконец, доходит значение выражения: "Спустить деньги в унитаз".

----------


## vova230

Идет мужик по вокзалу, несет ящик. Подходят менты и спрашивают:
-мужик, что в ящике?
-Гранаты
Все, вяжут мужика, вызывают ОМОН, ФСБ, саперов, эвакуируют вокзал, вскрывают ящик а там Гранаты, мандарины, хурма. Мужик просто с юга ехал, гостинцы вез, фрукты детишкам.

----------


## Irina

* - Утром было 0 градусов по Цельсию. Гидрометцентр обещает, что к вечеру
станет в два раза теплее. Вопрос: какая температура будет вечером?..
*

----------


## fIzdrin

Собрались два мужика,выпивают,один говорит:
-Моя совсем меня замучила,все хочет вместе делать,
в магазин-пошли со мной,
убирать-помоги,
телевизор смотреть и тот вместе,а потом еще и секс.
Второй:
-А моя золото,все сама,ко мне даже не пристает.
в магазин-сама,
уборка-сама,
телевизор-что хочу,то смотрю,не мешает.
-а секс?
-ну,я же говорю..все сама.

----------


## Irina

Летаешь - значит растёшь. Залетела - значит уже выросла.

----------


## Irina

Парень учит девушку водить машину:
- Я тебе сказал: тормози, а ты что сделала?
- Я начала тормозить, но у меня что-то не получилось...
- Да, правильно: ты начала тормозить, а надо было нажать на тормоз!..

----------


## fIzdrin

Она: ответь мне, только честно, да или нет, хорошо?
Он: спрашивай
Она: почему мужчины смеются над блондинками?
Он: да

Смерть: Я завтра зайду в 10
Lexa: Бл***, Оля! Смени ник!

----------


## vova230

Действительно, ник надо выбирать правильный.

----------


## Irina

*— Мне вчера жена сделала подарок!
— Какой?
— Уснула прямо перед началом футбольного матча Лиги чемпионов.*

----------


## Irina

САША! Ты самый лучший на Свете!
Света.

----------


## Sanych

Прикольно

----------


## Irina

*Оля каждое утро приносила своему мужу кофе в постель, потому что если она не успевала, утро начиналось с пива.*

----------


## Irina

Лежат две женщины после операции. Одна рассказывает:
- ... Потом я увидела свет в конце туннеля. Я летела к нему с огромной
скоростью. Свет становился всё ярче и ярче...
- А потом, что было потом?
- Оргазм закончился...

----------


## Irina

Говорят, на директора "АвтоВАЗа" хотели завести уголовное дело...
Но и оно не завелось.

----------


## Irina

*США - лицо НАТО.
Англия - мускулы НАТО.
Германия - сердце НАТО.
А Грузия будет членом НАТО!*

----------


## Irina

*Девочка Катя купила себе собаку. Ей просто ничего не оставалось, ведь родители нашли у нее под подушкой кожаный ошейник.*

----------


## vova230

И говорит Создатель женщине: 
- Вот тебе грудь, чтобы кормить детей и соблазнять мужчин...
А она: 
- Офигеть! Дайте две!

----------


## Akasey

> И говорит Создатель женщине: 
> - Вот тебе грудь, чтобы кормить детей и соблазнять мужчин...
> А она: 
> - Офигеть! Дайте две!


вот продолжение:

В курилке мужики разгадывают кроссворд.
- № 32 по горизонтали: женское украшение, 6 букв.
- Сиськи?
- Идиот - кольцо!..

----------


## Akasey

вот вспомнилось:

Едет царь по России, въезжает в село. Спрашивает воевода :
- Что делать с этим селом?
Царь отвечает:
-Оставь его...
И стало называться то село с тех пор Остафьево.
Следующее село после проезда царя стало зваться Ипатьево...

P.S.: извините за неточность

----------


## Irina

Евровидение - конкурс, на котором два с лишним десятка стран представляют каждая свою версию албанского английского.

----------


## Irina

*Производители программного обеспечения США сделали ошеломляющее открытие. Оказывается, скорость чтения россиян в сотни тысяч раз превышает скорость американцев. Это стало очевидно после подсчета миллисекунд, за которые среднестатистический россиянин успевает прочитать пользовательское (лицензионное) соглашение и нажать “Согласен”.*

----------


## vova230

Сергей Михалков
"ЗEPКАЛО"

Жил-был один Носорог. Он имел привычку над всеми издеваться.
- Горбун! Горбун! - дразнил он Верблюда.
- Это я горбун? - возмущался Верблюд. - Да будь у меня на спине три
горба, я был бы еще красивей!
- Эй, толстокожий! - кричал Носорог Слону. - Где у тебя нос, а где
хвост? Что-то я не разберу!
- И чего это он ко мне пристает? - удивлялся добродушный Слон. -
Хоботом своим я доволен, и он вовсе не похож на хвост!
- Дяденька, достань воробушка! - смеялся Носорог над Жирафом.
- Сам-то больно хорош! - откуда-то сверху отвечал Жираф.
Однажды Верблюд, Слон и Жираф достали зеркало и пошли искать Носорога.
А тот как раз к Страусу приставал:
- Эй ты, недощипанный! Голоногий! Летать не умеешь, а птицей
называешься!
От обиды бедный Страус даже голову под крыло спрятал.
- Послушай, друг! - сказал Верблюд, подойдя поближе. - Неужели ты сам
себя красавцем считаешь?
- Конечно! - ответил Носорог. - Кто же в этом сомневается?
- Ну тогда посмотри на себя! - сказал Слон и протянул Носорогу зеркало.
Посмотрел Носорог в зеркало и захохотал:
- Ха-ха-ха! Хо-хо-хо! Что это еще за уродина на меня смотрит? Что у
него на носу? Хо-хо-хо! Ха-ха-ха!
И пока он смеялся, глядя на себя в зеркало, Слон, Жираф, Верблюд и
Страус поняли, что Носорог просто глуп, как пробка. И они перестали
обижаться.

----------


## Irina

*Мужчина должен построить дом, посадить дерево, вырастить сына.
А потом ему по барабану, кто дом убирает, дерево поливает и этого оболтуса воспитывает.*

----------


## SDS

КУМПАРЕЛЛА какая - то, а может и КУМАРАКЧА?

----------


## Irina

*- Расскажите-ка нам отличие волновой от корпускулярной теории света.
- А я не Света, я Наташа...*

----------


## Irina

*Абрамович зарабатывает в день больше, чем я за месяц. Но налоговая ходит почему-то ко мне. Может у них проблемы с мелочью?*

----------


## Irina

_Прочитал Дейла Карнеги. Решил, что следующий день начну с улыбки. Всю первую половину рабочего дня старательно всем улыбался, по возможности искренне. В обед ко мне подошёл начальник и сказал:
- Ещё раз накуренный на работу припрёшься - уволю._

----------


## Irina

*Девушка говорит парню:
- Ты такой классный, когда выпьешь!
- Когда я выпью - и ты ничего...*

----------


## vova230

> _Прочитал Дейла Карнеги. Решил, что следующий день начну с улыбки. Всю первую половину рабочего дня старательно всем улыбался, по возможности искренне. В обед ко мне подошёл начальник и сказал:
> - Ещё раз накуренный на работу припрёшься - уволю._


Еще один пример того, что заморские теоретики нам не указ и теории ихние не работают как им хочется.

----------


## vova230

Речь о тех временах, когда русскоговорящих интервьюеров в израильских 
военкоматах еще не было, а русские призывники уже были. Из-за того, что 
они в большинстве своем плохо владели ивритом, девочки-интервьюеры часто 
посылали их на проверку к так называемым "офицерам душевного здоровья" 
(по специальности - психологам или социальным работникам), чтобы те на 
всякий случай проверяли, все ли в порядке у неразговорчивого призывника. 
Кстати, офицер душевного здоровья - "кцин бриют нефеш" - сокращенно на 
иврите называется "кабан". Хотя к его профессиональным качествам это, 
конечно же, отношения не имеет. 
Офицер душевного здоровья в военкомате обычно проводит стандартные тесты 
- "нарисуй человека, нарисуй дерево, нарисуй дом". По этим тестам можно 
с легкостью исследовать внутренний мир будущего военнослужащего. В них 
ведь что хорошо - они универсальные и не зависят от знания языка. Уж 
дом-то все способны нарисовать. И вот к одному офицеру прислали 
очередного русского мальчика, плохо говорящего на иврите. Офицер 
душевного здоровья поздоровался с ним, придвинул лист бумаги и попросил 
нарисовать дерево. 
Русский мальчик плохо рисовал, зато был начитанным. Он решил 
скомпенсировать недостаток художественных способностей количеством 
деталей. Поэтому изобразил дуб, на дубе - цепь, а на цепи - кота. 
Понятно, да? 
Офицер душевного здоровья придвинул лист к себе. На листе была 
изображена козявка, не очень ловко повесившаяся на ветке. В качестве 
веревки козявка использовала цепочку. 
- Это что? - ласково спросил кабан. 
Русский мальчик напрягся и стал переводить. Кот на иврите - "хатуль". 
"Ученый" - мад'ан, с русским акцентом - "мадан". Мальчик не знал, что в 
данном случае слово "ученый" звучало бы иначе - кот не является служащим 
академии наук, а просто много знает, то есть слово нужно другое. Но 
другое не получилось. Мальчик почесал в затылке и ответил на вопрос 
офицера: 
- Хатуль мадан. 
Офицер был израильтянином. Поэтому приведенное словосочетание значило 
для него что-то вроде "кот, занимающийся научной деятельностью". Хатуль 
мадан. Почему козявка, повесившаяся на дереве, занимается научной 
деятельностью, и в чем заключается эта научная деятельность, офицер 
понять не мог. 
- А что он делает? - напряженно спросил офицер. 
(Изображение самоубийства в проективном тесте вообще очень плохой 
признак). 
- А это смотря когда, - обрадовался мальчик возможности блеснуть 
интеллектом. - Вот если идет вот сюда (от козявки в правую сторону 
возникла стрелочка), то поет песни. А если сюда (стрелочка последовала 
налево), то рассказывает сказки. 
- Кому? - прослезился кабан. 
Мальчик постарался и вспомнил: 
- Сам себе. 
На сказках, которые рассказывает сама себе повешенная козявка, офицер 
душевного здоровья почувствовал себя нездоровым. Он назначил с мальчиком 
еще одно интервью и отпустил его домой. Картинка с дубом осталась на 
столе. 
Когда мальчик ушел, кабан позвал к себе секретаршу - ему хотелось 
свежего взгляда на ситуацию. 
Секретарша офицера душевного здоровья была умная адекватная девочка. Но 
она тоже недавно приехала из России. 
Босс показал ей картинку. Девочка увидела на картинке дерево с резными 
листьями и животное типа кошка, идущее по цепи. 
- Как ты думаешь, это что? - спросил офицер. 
- Хатуль мадан, - ответила секретарша. 
Спешно выставив девочку и выпив холодной воды, кабан позвонил на 
соседний этаж, где работала его молодая коллега. Попросил спуститься 
проконсультировать сложный случай. 
- Вот, - вздохнул усталый профессионал. - Я тебя давно знаю, ты 
нормальный человек. Объясни мне пожалуйста, что здесь изображено? 
Проблема в том, что коллега тоже была из России... 
Но тут уже кабан решил не отступать. 
- Почему? - тихо, но страстно спросил он свою коллегу. - ПОЧЕМУ вот это 
- хатуль мадан? 
- Так это же очевидно! - коллега ткнула пальцем в рисунок.- Видишь эти 
стрелочки? Они означают, что, когда хатуль идет направо, он поет. А 
когда налево... 
Не могу сказать, сошел ли с ума армейский психолог и какой диагноз 
поставили мальчику. Но сегодня уже почти все офицеры душевного здоровья 
знают: если призывник на тесте рисует дубы с животными на цепочках, 
значит, он из России. Там, говорят, все образованные. Даже кошки.

----------


## Sanych

Прикольная история.

----------


## vova230

Идет Волк(В) по лесу. Видит Заяц(З) без ушей. 
В: ты это чего? 
З: Да вот армию закосил - уши обрезал - меня и комиссовали. 
В: блин, так мне тоже повестка пришла! 
З: ну серый, уши у тебя маленькие, прийдется хвост резать. 
Обрезали хвост волку, его комиссовали. Сидят вдвоем празднуют отмаз от армии. Идет Медведь(М). 
М: чего это вы? Один без ушей, другой без хвоста? 
З: так мы армию закосили! 
М: э, блин, так мне тоже надо! 
Посмотрели звери и говорят: уши маленькие, хвост тоже, прийдется яйца резать! 
М: да вы что? 
З: ну тогда Миша шуруй в армию! 
М: ладно - режьте! 
Отрезали мишке его достоинство ушел он на медкомиссию. День нет, второй нет. Пошли его звери искать. Смотрят а Миша на березе повесился и в лапах заключение медкомиссии держит. 
Заяц достал бумажку и читает: ""ВРОЖДЕННОЕ ПЛОСКОСТОПИЕ"".

----------


## vova230

Ты ушла рано утром,собралась в один миг. На подушке остался твой зелёный парик. Ты оставила зубы. Не взяла в этот раз И контактные линзы и искусственный глаз. Накладные ресницы не взяла ты с собой Уши, брови и ногти, аппарат слуховой. Две руки из пластмассы-два протеза ноги Две груди надувные и вставные мозги. Я сижу- размышляю, до меня вдруг дошло. Если это осталось, тогда что ж ушло????

----------


## Sanych

Я представляю. Выхожу один я на дорогу, а тут она навстречу

----------


## vova230

Подходит Вовочка к матери и спрашивает:
- Мама, а на кого я похож?
- На меня, сынок!
- А ты на кого похожа?
- На твою бабушку, конечно...
- Ну, а бабушка-то, на кого похожа?
- На прабабушку.
- Я не понял, мам, мы что, все на одну рожу, как матрёшки что ли?!


Учительница:
- Вовочка, почему ты опять опоздал?
Вовочка:
- Hу, Марь Ивановна, ну вы же сами говорили, что учиться никогда не поздно!


Вовочка надевает резиновые сапоги. Мама ему говорит:
- Вовочка, на улице сухо, грязи и луж нет.
- А я найду, - весело отвечает он.


- Вовочка, когда у тебя день рождения?
- 29 февраля.
- Тебе повезло, что был високосный год, а то мог вообще не родиться.


Учительница в классе:
- Дети сегодня мы будем изучать букву "Х"
Вовочка тянет руку:
- Можно я! Можно я!
- Сиди, Вовочка, ты еще за букву "Б" отца не привел.

Директор приводит в класс новую учительницу:
- Дети, это ваша новая учительница. Hадеюсь, вам она
понравится.
Вовочка:
- Да, фигурка ничего.
Директор (гордо):
- Сам выбирал!

Учительница:
- Вовочка, кто такой был Архимед?
- Ну... это был ученый... как-то раз он мылся в ванне и закричал: "Эврика!"
- И что означает "эврика"?
- Ну... это означает "нашел".
- И что же он нашел?
- Не знаю... Мыло, наверное.

- Вовочка! Ты почему не был вчера в школе!
- Марья Ивановна, я болел.
- И как сильно...
- Ещё бы! Думаете почему наши вчера выиграли!

----------


## Irina

*На земле всегда есть часть людей, для которых слово аптека ассоциируется только с презервативами.*

----------


## Irina

*Если Вы, перед тем как врезаться в дерево на полном ходу,
начинаете вспоминать, где тормоз, напоследок посмотритесь
в зеркальце - скорее всего он там!*

----------


## Irina

Разговор за компом:
- Сколько сейчас времени?
- Где?
- Справа внизу.

----------


## Irina

*В стране порядок, даже преступность организованная!*

----------


## Sanych

Организация "Врачи без границ" попыталась оказать помощь нищенке с парализованным ребёнком в переходе метро. Нищенку задержали, ребёнка догнать так и не смогли.

----------


## Irina

Жениться на фотомандельке тоже самое, что купить машину без крыши: понтово выглядит, приятно похвастаться, но неудобно в эксплуатации и дороговато обходится.

----------


## Irina

*Недавно учёные установили, что 50 грамм коньяка за ужином не только полезно, но и мало*

----------


## PatR!oT

учительница  всему класу 
- сегодня у нас тема половые органы т.к я на уроке присутсвовать  не буду урок 
проведет вовочка...
закочился урок  учительница  входит в клас и видит двое на парте трахаются :
учительница у вовчки спрашивает 
-вовочка  что это ?
-это контрольная работа !!!
учительница видит парень в углу  дрочит и спрашивает :
-вовочка , а это что такое 
-а это самостоятельная работа )))

----------


## vova230

Группа любителей-туристов расположилась на небольшой, очень красивой и уютной полянке, слегка припорошенной снегом. Очень дружно и быстро разбили лагерь. Вечерело. Где-то неподалеку прошла колонна военной техники, сопровождаемая матерными криками и рычанием машин. Высокие сосны загадочно смотрели в небо, на котором зарождались звёзды. Чуть-чуть, совсем не сильно, морозило. Опытный руководитель группы давал дельные советы по обустройству на ночь и по предотвращению обморожения. Вскоре палатки стояли под деревьями, сверху их накрыли лапником для сбережения тепла. Посреди широченной поляны соорудили огромный костёр из сушняка, рядышком из камней соорудили мангал, в который потихоньку накидывали алеющие жаркие угли. Обустроились, расселись на брёвнышках, сервировали походный столик, достали пару бутылок водки, гитару. Девушки-туристки похихикивали, мужчины делали вид "матёрых таежников", почёсывали куцые бородёнки и занимались приготовлением шашлыка. Вскоре появилась гитара. Над тайгой повисла тишина, нарушаемая лишь стрекотанием вертолёта, рассекавшего где-то неподалеку ночное небо.
Очень хорош был вечер на живописной лесной поляне: лёгкий морозец, запах шашлыка, темнеющее небо и жаркий костёр. Заговорила гитара и туристы запели свой гимн:
Качнётся купол неба, большой и ярко…
И, когда любители здорового отдыха и непроторенных троп, в едином порыве хотели подхватить, что "Как здорово, что все они здесь сегодня и т. д.", над головами в морозной темнеющей тишине раздался истошный вопль и куча непонятных слов:
— Какого х#я!! Бойцы, мать вашу! Придурки!! Вы где маяк поставили?! Где "колдун"?? я вам сейчас разведу костёр! Я вам глаз на жопу!..
И на середину полянки с ночного неба опустился непонятный человек на парашюте в синем комбинезоне, лётном шлеме и унтах. Ошалевшие туристы открыли рот. Человек, прибывший с неба, ловко упаковывал купол в сумку и продолжал нецензурно выражаться.
— Кто старший, мать вашу?! Где прапорщик Семёнов!! — грозно вопросил он, закинув сумку за спину и подходя к костру.
Туристы ответили дружным: "Эээээ… мы не знаееем". В роли старшего выпихнули обомлевшего руководителя тургруппы.
— Я старший, — собравшись с духом, молвил он и зажмурился от крика незнакомца.
— Ты когда в последний раз брился, обезьяна? Звание - должность?! С какого подразделения?! Почему я тебя на инструктаже не видел, олень?! Ну-ка, быстро отвечай кто-такой!! Шалав где-то посреди тайги подцепили! Я вам!..
Руководитель что-то промычал и решил броситься наутёк, но не успел. Человек в унтах вытащил из-за пазухи небольшую радиостанцию, начал с кем-то вести переговоры, потом смачно плюнул, выудил откуда-то из-за пазухи осветительную ракету, выпустил её в воздух, переспросил в станцию — видят ли ракету? — и задрал голову. В небо откуда-то неподалеку взвилась еще одна ракета.
— Ага, вижу, — сказал незнакомец в станцию, — извините, ошибочка вышла, — бросил он ошеломлённым туристам и с достоинством удалился, забрав с мангала аппетитно пахнущий шампур с мясом...

----------


## Irina

*Адам и Ева резвятся в саду, шалят не по-детски. В это время к ним с небес спускается Бог и говорит. Дети мои. У меня есть для вас два подарка. Вы должны решить кому, какой подарок предназначается. Первый подарок – писать стоя. Ну, тут такое началось. Адам начал бегать вокруг и кричать, что он всю жизнь мечтал о том, чтобы писать стоя. Ева ему уступила. А Адам счастливый тем, что приобрел такую возможность, не стал терять время зря. Адам бегал повсюду и успевал писать на все подряд. И на цветы, и на деревья, на букашки и просто на землю. А в это время Бог и Ева смотрели на него. Ева не выдержала и спрашивает у Бога. А второй-то подарок, какой? Вздохнул тяжко Бог и произнес. Мозги, Ева, мозги! Но извини Ева, мозги я тоже отдам Адаму, потому что без них он все здесь «обоссыт»! Вот так вот женщины остались без подарков.*

----------


## vova230

Сказка о народной любви и королевской заботе

Два короля мирно играли в шахматы.
- Пешка с Е-два на Е-четыре, - начал партию белыми Первый, продвигая царственной рукой фигурку из слоновой кости.
- Банально, - поморщился Второй, выводя на поле чёрного коня. – Сейчас опять быстренько выведем игру в миттельшпиль, а потом ты предложишь ничью. Надоело!
- А ты на ничью не соглашайся, - хмыкнул Первый. – Я тебя разве заставляю?
Второй тяжело вздохнул:
- Ага, не согласишься тут… Когда у вас экспорт, а у нас, соответственно, один импорт, попробовал бы я тебе в ничье отказать…
Первый король самодовольно улыбнулся.

Постепенно положение на доске приобрело черты равновесия.
- Шах, - улыбнулся Первый король Второму, вводя в дело ферзя. – Ну что, может, всё-таки ничью? Ещё и чайку выпить успеем, в таком случае.
Второй король, закрываясь слоном, огрызнулся: «Да достало уже – ничью, ничью!.. Каждый раз, когда я начинаю выигрывать – ты предлагаешь ничью, и я, естественно, соглашаюсь. Каждый раз, когда складывается интересная партия – ты предлагаешь ничью, и я снова соглашаюсь. Ну куда ты спешишь, в конце концов?»
Первый король откинулся в кресле и иронично посмотрел на товарища:
- Для начала – я не спешу, мне спешить несолидно – я ж не маркиз какой-нибудь голозадый. Просто у меня напряжённый график. Кстати, на правах старшего товарища я бы и тебе посоветовал немножко меньше развлекаться. У тебя на севере баронский сепаратизм, на юге разбойнички шалят, серебряные рудники истощаются, недород, в городах брожение – а ты со мной в шахматы играешь! Что мировое сообщество скажет, подумай? 
- Да что оно может сказать, твоё мировое сообщество! – буркнул Второй. – Всё сообщество – шестнадцать королей, три императора и четыре десятка великих герцогов. Последние – вообще шантрапа худосочная. А из королей двое – это мы с тобой. Ещё четыре алкоголика, два олигофрена, один бастард и один – на самом деле, женщина. Плевал я на такую мировую общественность!
- Не советую! Ведь и обидеться можем.
- Допустим, обидитесь. А дальше-то что? 
- Санкции, например, введём.
- Какие это? – решил уточнить Второй король.
- Ну, к примеру, наложим вето на участие в Большой императорской охоте – заставил собеседника погрустнеть Первый. – Введём эмбарго на поставку шоколада и красного вина. Или заморозим кому-нибудь что-нибудь, дозволенными международными договорённостями волшебными методами. Возможностей масса, дорогой друг!
Второй тяжело вздохнул: «Ну да, да, согласен… У меня в королевстве и сепаратизм, и радикалы голову поднимают, и то, и другое, и третье, и проблем выше головы… Нервы шалят, сердце ноет… Вот и бегу, понимаешь, от реальности. В шахматы с тобой играю. Отдыхаю душой и телом. Успокаивает, знаешь… Но у тебя-то в королевстве, насколько знаю, всё в порядке – куда ж ты спешишь, объясни?»
- В данный момент? На празднество! – гордо подбоченившись, объявил Первый.
- А по какому поводу?
- Народ решил выразить мне свою почтительную любовь и преданность. По этому поводу – очередное мероприятие. Парад гарнизона, концерт на площади, новые оды и хвалебные песни, спектакль, потом народные гуляния и бесплатное вино. Хорошо!
- Да уж… - протянул с плохо скрываемой завистью в голосе Второй. – Умеешь устроиться, повезло тебе с народом…
- Повезло, -согласился Первый король. - Лозунг дня – «Мы влюблены в своего короля!» Звучит хорошо, как считаешь? И, замечу, не я это придумал. Инициатива масс!
- Прости, пожалуйста, - перебил его партнёр – отвлечёмся на секунду от политики. Тебе мат.
Первый смущённо кашлянул: «Правда? Как?..»
- Смотри сам, обманывать не стану. Да, точно мат.
Первый обиженно насупился и встал: «Действительно… Ну что же, поздравляю с победой. Ладно, мне пора. До встречи!»
- Подожди минутку! Ты бы хоть вкратце объяснил, как тебе удалось добиться такой народной любви?..
- А я сам и не добивался, говорю тебе, инициативная группа над этим работает! Ну, а я об активистах забочусь.
Второй, несколько озадаченным голосом, спросил: «Прости, я понимаю… пропаганда, лозунги, организация мероприятий… Но ведь чтобы это всё устроить, всё равно нужно, чтобы народ тебя любил, а не только активисты!»
- Попробовал бы меня народ не любить, - хмыкнул Первый король, - если инициативная группа населения – это мои королевские палачи. 
- Забота монарха о населении начинается с заботы о палаче! – донеслось до Второго короля уже с лестницы.

(с)Виталий Arvit

----------


## vova230

В кинотеатре идет сеанс. Сидящий в зале мужчина мучается, терпит из последних сил, чтобы не "выпустить газ без звука из тела". И вот на экране с грохотом проносится железнодорожный товарный состав. Под этот грохот измучившийся зритель наконец облегчил свое состояние, состав прошел, в зале опять воцарилась тишина. К счастливцу наклоняется сосед и тихонечко на ухо спрашивает:
- Простите, ради Бога, а вам не показалось, что в двух последних вагонах говно везли?

----------


## vova230

*Не мое (нарыто в тырнете) но забавно.*

Муж мой из Ростовской области, и там, в этой Ростовской области есть такая
pека, как Дон, котоpая из тысячелетия в тысячелетие pазливалась и сливалась
обpатно до той поpы, пока наши милые коммуняки не постpоили Цимлянское
водохpанилище. Hу да ладно. Hо вот пpедставьте себе место, в котоpом тысячу лет pаз в год pазливалась вода - это место pовное и гладкое. А там, куда вода не доставала, идет возвышенность. И вот на этой возвышенности стоит станица Бессеpгеневка. В котоpой живут люди, котоpые хотят пить, и котоpые, естественно, буpят скважины и копают колодцы. Так вот, поскольку Бессеpгеневка стоит на возвышенности, то вода там находится на 25-метpовой глубине. И ничего, копают.
И вот один из местных жителей pешил выкопать колодец на своем кpовном
пpиусадебном участке (участки там соток по 25-30, но это к делу не относится).
Hадо заметить, что пpедки наши - дикие люди - пpежде чем копать колодцы, ходили с какими-то ивовыми ветками, пели, завывали и шаманили, но пpактически безошибочно находили место, где будет вода. Секpет этот был утеpян за давностью лет, и наш житель pешил выкопать колодец "вот тут, потому что здесь он будет к месту и не мешает машине пpоехать". Целое лето кpестьянин копал яму в собственном огоpоде, покpываясь потом, землей и матюгами, и в конце лета дошел до уpовня 22 метpа. Воды нет. 23 метpа. Воды нет. 25 метpов. Воды нет. 30 метpов - воды нет, но пошла глина. Это значит, что вот в этом месте, конкpетно в этом месте воды нет и не будет. Может быть она есть на pасстоянии метpа впpаво, или влево, но вот здесь ее нет. 
А тепеpь пpедставьте себе поведение человека, у котоpого в огоpоде выкопана дыpка глубиной 30 метpов. 30 МЕТРОВ. Закапывать ее обpатно? Hо он все лето выкидывал землю с обpыва вниз, в пойму Дона. Hазад таскать? Дуpаков нет. И вот этот гpажданин, недолго думая, стpоит на этом месте... ПРАВИЛЬHО. Деpевенский туалет с дыpкой. И ямой. Глубиной 30 метpов.
В общем, жена этого местного жителя тpи года ходила в стаpый туалет, потому
что в этот ходить стpашно. А местный житель, отныне главный геpой местных
сказок, легенд и частушек, pасчувствовавшись и по пьяни пpизнается иногда своим дpуганам: "Hе, pебят!! Все ноpмально! По кpайней меpе, яма эта долго не
кончится, тут и детям, и внукам моим хватит. Только чуднО иногда - зайдешь в
туалет, запpешься, снимешь штаны, сядешь, сделаешь свои дела, встанешь,
застегнешься, начнешь откpывать двеpь, и вдpуг - БУМ!! Ага, значит, долетело..."

----------


## vova230

- Здравствуйте, а где у вас тут туалет?
- Прямо по корридору и направо.
- А газетка у вас есть?
- Что вы, у нас есть туалетная бумага, все цивильно...
- А газетка у вас есть?
- Да отстань, нету..
- Ладно, тогда я освежитель воздуха почитаю....

----------


## vova230

Всем здрасьте. Вот еще одна история на Ваш суд. История в маршрутке. На передних сидениях едут две бабушки. Маршрутка почти полная. На остановке заходит парень. Передает водителю10 рублей за проезд и получает сдачу - 1 рубль. Рубль из рук выскальзывает и падает под сиденья бабушкам. Парень наклоняется, пытается найти сдачу и, неожиданно, пукает. В маршрутке - тихий смех, хихиканье. А одна из бабушек говорит другой: "И стоило из-за рубля так жопу рвать!" Маршрутка взрывается от хохота. Парень становится пунцовым и просит остановить маршрутку. Через минуту в маршрутку заходит солидная дама. Маршрутка продолжает смеяться. Дама начинает себя нервно осматривать. Может, это над ней смеются? Тут бабушки, покатываясь от смеха, начинают рассказывать даме историю с рублем. Дама то же начинает смеяться и тут у нее из носа вылетает сопля и попадает на бабушек... Дама просит остановить маршрутку. Едем дальше… покатываясь от смеха. Водитель тоже вместе со всеми хохочет, достает сигареты, закуривает, приоткрывает люк над головой. Выпуская дым в люк, обращается к бабушкам: "Вам под люком (подлюкам) не дует?" Салон взрывается от нового приступа смеха. Водитель, поняв, что он сказал, вываливается из кабины, пританцовывая, и угорает. Эта же маршрутка 20 минут спустя. Маршрутка с конечной остановкой "поселок Сахарный". Все сели, места заняты… Водила завел машину.… Тут дверь открывает бабка.… И тут же спрашивает у водилы: "Милок, у тебя конец Сахарный?". По маршрутке прошло легкое хихиканье… Водила не долго думая, ответил: "Незнаю, не пробовал!". По маршрутке пошел открытый ржач! Бабка, осмотрев ястребиным взглядом, салон поняла, что свободных мест нет.… И протягивая 10р. водиле сказала: "Возьми меня стоя!". Водитель вываливается из кабины в сугроб и трясется в истерическом припадке.

----------


## vova230

Юмор по-московски. Ищу дорогу в театр Современник (извините, по-первости!) Спрашиваю девушку распространяющую чего-то на Чистых Прудах: "Как пройти к театру Современник?" Ответ: "Вообще-то я не знаю, но все, кто его спрашивают, идут туда (показывает)."

В южноафриканской школе разъяренный учитель орал ученикам: "Я вам, черным, по-белому объясняю!"

Золотое правило боксера: "Не смотри по сторонам - пропустишь самое интересное"

Зеркало заднего вида - это зеркало, в котором блондинка пытается разглядеть свой затылок.

- Моя жена умница: дров наколет, обед приготовит, скотину накормит...
- А ты что, сам поесть не в состоянии?

В музее:
- Чья это статуя?
- Нефертити.
- Да я не ферчу, я правда не знаю!

Вчера посчастливилось присутствовать при рождении нового глагола.
Выхожу из подъезда и слышу как сосед-алкаш говорит своему собутыльнику:
"Ну, эта, если чо раздобудешь - ДОМОФОНЬ..."

xxx:Свердловский областной суд запретил страховать депутатов от изнасилования и ударов молни
ууу: Наконецто - сказал Зевс протирая молнию)
xxx: и не только молнию)))

домофон в 2 утра звонит (далее с ее слов):
я ваще не могу встать сплю на ходу но на 4 раз встаю. на автопилоте иду беру трубку грю кто. в ответ октябрьское рувд. я ваще понять не могу спросоня грю дак ноябрь уже. там начинается ржач какойто. я молчу они типа мы в 52 они вызов сделали у них домофон не работает

Зовет директор к себе программистов и сисадмина.
- Какая сволочь удалила мой доступ к сети!!! Уволю на хрен!!!
-?
- Еще раз спрашиваю - кто удалил?
Сисадмин: Я не удалял...
Программисты: Мы тоже не удаляли!
- Тогда объясните мне, что ЭТО? Вот папка "Сетевые подключения", видите?
А вот значок - "Удаленный доступ к сети"... Последний раз спрашиваю - по-хорошему - КТО УДАЛИЛ???

- Почему Красная площадь именно Красной называется?
- Видите ли, Сергей, это очень древняя история. Когда в 1147 году первые жители тогда еще маленького...
- А покороче нельзя?!
- ...именно поэтому она, блин, и называется Красной!!!!

- Привет, дружище. Я женюсь.
- По любви? Или как?
- Ее папа сказал: "По-любому"

Сверхэгоизм - это когда во время оргазма выкрикиваешь своё собственное имя.

Истинная любовь похожа на привидение: все о ней говорят, но мало кто ее видел.

Ели ты не хочешь быть моим другом, не давай мне повода стать твоим врагом.

"Настоящая любовь не та, что выдерживает долгие годы разлуки, а та, что выдерживает долгие годы близости!!!!"

Только русский человек, рассматривая красивую картину, может материться от восхищения.

Мужчины любят женщин, женщины любят детей, дети любят хомячков, хомячки никого не любят!

----------


## vova230

Сеpгей и Лена встpечались yже целый месяц, и сегодня она впеpвые позволила емy пpоводить себя домой. Они долго целовались в подъезде. А затем Лена пpигласила Сеpгея на чашкy кофе. Зайдя в кваpтиpy, они сpазy пpошли на кyхню, Лена сваpила кофе и они выпили его, дымя сигаpетами и глядя дpyг на дpyга. Hе было сказано ни слова, но оба чyвствовали, что именно сегодня должно пpоизойти то, о чем они дyмали и чего хотели со дня своей пеpвой встpечи. Когда кофе был выпит, некотоpое вpемя оба пpодолжали молчать, ощyщая некотоpyю неловкость. Hо вот Лена yлыбнyлась, взяла Сеpгея за pyкy и повела за собой в комнатy. Он покоpно пошел за ней. Hо напоpоге комнаты вдpyг pезко отшатнyлся.
- Кто это?! - испyганно спpосил Сеpгей, глядя на мyжскyю фигypy, застывшyю пеpед меpцающим экpаном вдальнем yглy комнаты.
- Это? Мyж, - небpежно ответила Лена, пpезpительно глядя в тот же yгол.
- Ты замyжем?! - потpясенно пеpеспpосил Сеpгей. - Hо как же?...
- Была замyжем. А как только компьютеp кyпили, y меня мyжа не стало. Я слышала, что есть какой-то компьютеpный виpyс, так вот мyж этим виpyсом и заpазился.
- Я спать ложyсь - он за компьютеpом сидит, я пpосыпаюсь, yхожy на pаботy - он за компьютеpом. Даже не знаю, спит ли он, ест ли, ходит ли на pаботy... В общем, есть одинокие женщины, а я - одинокая жена. Только и pадости, что штамп в паспоpте. И так yже полгода.
- Да, но как же, все-таки, здесь, пpи нем...
- А он все pавно ничего не видит и не слышит. Хочешь yбедиться?
Лена включила на полнyю гpомкость телевизоp, pадио и магнитофон, сняла с сеpванта большyю хpyстальнyю вазy и pазбила ее об пол, бpосила на осколки металлический поднос, пpыгнyла на него, несколько минyт отбивала чечеткy, деpжа в одной pyке включеннyю электpодpель, а дpyгой pyкой стpеляя в потолок из охотничьего pyжья. Со всех стоpон в стены стyчали соседи, Сеpгей стоял, зажав pyками yши, но мyжская фигypа y компьютеpа ни pазy не шелохнyлась. Hаконец, Лена остановилась, тяжело дыша и yтиpая пот со лба.
- Hy что, yбедился?
- Да-а, - пpобоpмотал Сеpгей. - Hикогда бы не повеpил, что такое возможно!
- Ладно, милый, - yлыбнyлась Лена. - Извини, я пойдy, пpиведy себя в поpядок, а ты подожди здесь. Сейчас я пpидy к тебе.
- Хоpошо, - ответил Сеpгей. - А я пока взглянy, чем же это он там так yвлекся.
Hочь заканчивалась, yстyпая место новомy дню. За окном начинало светлеть. Лена сидела на pазостланной постели и непpеpывно кypила, неpвно стpяхивая пепел в пеpеполненнyю пепельницy и стаpаясь не смотpеть на две мyжские фигypы, неподвижно застывшие в дальнем yглy комнаты пеpед меpцающим экpаном компьютеpа.

----------


## vova230

К сожалению, часть текста испорчена красным фломастером учительницы.

Летом меня отправили в деревню. Папа остановил машину там, где кончилась дорога, и мы пошли в деревню пешком. Когда мы уже очень устали, мы, наконец, пришли в деревню. А дедушка как раз бухал. Он очень мне обрадовался и ласково сказал: « [зачёркнуто] твою мать, опять нам этого паразита сбагрили».
Папа уехал, а потом пришла бабушка, и тоже села бухать. А мне велела прополоть сорняки. А кто такие сорняки – не рассказала. Я на всякий случай прополол всё. Огород стал чистый и красивый. Когда дедушка утром это увидел, он начал часто дышать и хвататься за сердце, а потом махнул рукой и сказал: «Да и [зачёркнуто] с ним!» И снова ушёл бухать. Мой дедушка очень добрый, когда бухой. Он всегда очень добрый. 
А ещё я теперь умею водить трактор. Тракторист Митрич как-то взял меня с собой в кабину. По дороге он набухался и уснул. А я начал крутить руль, потому что Митрич только мычал и сам крутить руль не хотел. Правда, я не знал как тормозить, но, к счастью, нашёл на дороге болото. И трактор сам в нём остановился. Глубоко. Я пошёл домой, а Митрич остался досыпать в кабине. Потом он вернулся в деревню без трактора, и сказал бригадиру, что трактор взбесился и улетел на юг. А бригадир ничуть не удивился, потому что у него самого в прошлом году взбесились целых два трактора, и оба ушли жить в лес.
А ещё я видел много коров. Коров пасти очень легко, потому что коровы не бухают. А пастух Силантьич бухает с самого утра, а потом спит, обнявшись с кнутом. А коровы всё знают сами, и умеют сами пастись. Вечером они будят Силантьича и идут домой. И Силантьич тоже идёт домой, потому что держится руками за самую главную корову. Коровы ходят медленно, поэтому Силантьич не падает.
А ещё я ходил с большими пацанами на ферму. Все были в резиновых сапогах, а я в кроссовках. И все почему-то надо мной смеялись. Когда мы пришли на ферму, я понял, почему. Кроссовки я потом выбросил. А доярки на ферме все раскрасневшиеся и весёлые. У них как раз обеденный перерыв был, и они бухали. И большим пацанам тоже налили. А мне налили молока. Оно было тёплое и в ведре. Я спросил доярок, зачем они переливали молоко из пакетов в ведро, а доярки тоже надо мной смеялись, гладили по голове и называли «городским [зачёркнуто]бищем». Надо не забыть спросить у мамы, что это означает.
А ещё я вспомнил, что читал в книжке, как деревенские ребята обязательно лазят в колхозный сад воровать яблоки. Я пошёл к пацанам и предложил им слазить за яблоками. А они мне сказали, что не стоит, потому что сторож Кузьмич бухает без перерыва второй месяц подряд, и ему теперь мерещатся немецкие шпионы и зелёные черти. И он бегает по саду и стреляет в них из ружья. А патроны у Кузьмича самые настоящие, потому что у него зять работает в лесничестве. Поэтому надо подождать, пока Кузьмича заберут в дурку, а потом уже можно лезть в сад.
А на главной улице в деревне есть лужа. Про неё рассказывают всякие интересные истории. Например, однажды Серёга из соседней деревни ехал бухой на мотоцикле. И не стал объезжать лужу, как все местные, а попёрся прямо через неё. И утонул. Вместе с мотоциклом. На следующий день мужики пытались достать хотя бы мотоцикл и тыкали в лужу трёхметровыми жердями, но дна так и не нащупали. Вот такая у нас в деревне лужа! А свиньи её запросто переплывают. И не тонут. Потому что не бухают. Хотя все и говорят на дедушку, что он вечно бухой как свинья. А дедушка у меня хороший!
Когда я вырасту, я обязательно поеду жить в деревню.

----------


## vova230

Пришел новый русский себе компьютер покупать: 
- Короче, мне надо такой грамотный комп, все дела. 
- Pentium? 
- А круче можешь? 
- Pentium-Pro. 
- Ну давай Pro. 
- Памяти 16 МГб? 
- А круче можешь? 
- 128 МГб. 
- Пойдет. 
- Монитор 15 дюймов? 
- А круче можешь? 
- 25 дюймов. 
- ОК'ей. Да, кстати, "Тетрис" нормально работать будет или еще чего надо?

----------


## vova230

Купили новый телефон с АОНом, типа РУСЬ. Телефон повесили, а в коробку от телефона, пардон, ссыпали использованный наполнитель из кошачьего туалета  И пошел большой вынос мусора из дома. Коробка из-под телефона ушла в первую ходку... На второй ходке коробку уже кто-то унес...
Представляю лицо того чела, когда он ОТКРЫЛ коробку...

----------


## vova230

Еду в метро. Возле дверей стоит парень, у него в руках коробка от мр3 магнитолы Пионер в машину. Стою
читаю, что эта магнитола может и тут при фразе "двери закрываются" какой-то паренек срывается,
выхватывает коробку и убегает в толпу. Двери закрываются, поезд отъезжает. Хозяин коробки истошно выкрикивает: "сука, хомяка украл!!!"

----------


## vova230

Вчера во второй половине дня брёл по городу, щёлкая фотоаппаратом налево и направо, и отхлёбывая пиво прямо из горлышка бутылки.
Внезапно за спиной раздался строгий окрик:
- Гражданин, стойте! Распитие спиртных напитков в общественном месте?
Оборачиваюсь - два постовых милиционера, при форме и погонах...
- Нет, ребят. Бутылка из-под пива, но в ней вода.
- Не может быть!
- На, попробуй! - протягиваю бутылку одному. Он пробует, выпучивает глаза и орёт мне:
- Да это же пиво!
- Не может быть. Пусть твой друг попробует.
Второй прикладывается к бутылке, делает несколько глотков, говорит:
- Сто пудов - пиво!
В ответ на это я показываю им снятый на фотоаппарат видеоролик, как они вдвоём глушат пиво на центральном проспекте города...

К сведению, это было не со мной и я не пью пиво вообще

----------


## vova230

Производители программного обеспечения США сделали ошеломляющее открытие. Оказывается, скорость чтения россиян в сотни тысяч раз превышает скорость американцев. Это стало очевидно после подсчета миллисекунд, за которые среднестатистический россиянин успевает прочитать пользовательское (лицензионное) соглашение и нажать “Согласен”.

Олимпиада :
Добрый день! Мы ведем репортаж с нашей специальной олимпиады. На нашей олимпиаде отсутствует любой допинг-контроль. Да, да, спортсменoв НЕ проверяют на допинг. Совсем. Итак...
- На 27 метров прыгнул финский спортсмен. Очень, очень неплохой результат для шахматиста.
- Тринадцать убитых и шестьдесят раненых. Таков результат неудачного броска в керлинге.
- Только что совершил прыжок с шестом Сергей Бубка. Зрители с нетерпением ждут когда же он, наконец, приземлится.
- Метатели копья сегодня особенно порадовали. Результат - два сбитых Боинга... и один Сергей Бубка.
- Вот уже третий час китайский гимнаст крутится на перекладине...
- Оргкомитет принял решение не выпускать сегодня метателей молота, в целях безопасности.
- А в марафоне традиционно побеждает бегун из Кении. Он единственный, кто добежал до Кении.
- Только что стало известно, что куда-то пропал весь оргкомитет. И на площадку выходят метатели молота.
- Канадский велосипедист впопыхах забывает велосипед... но это не мешает ему прийти к финишу первым!
- Тем временем китайский гимнаст продолжает крутиться на перекладине...
- Метатель молота совершает бросок... и китайский гимнаст, похоже, докрутился.
- И в заключении наше традиционное сорокоборье. Давайте посмотрим выступление российского спортсмена. Вот он пробегает тысячу метров. Прыгает с шестом. Взял штангу. Пробежал стометровку. Положил штангу. Шайбу, шайбу! Шах, мат! Гоооол! Отличный результат! И спортсмен заходит на второй круг.
******************
Компьютер завис при попытке перевести на английский диалог на русском языке:
- Ты будешь отмечать Старый Новый Год?
- Да нет наверное...
******************
Депрессия - это когда включаешь интернет и не знаешь куда пойти...
******************
Вчера устанавливал Windоws ХР. Мощная вещь! Винда сама нашла все встроенные устройства, сетевой принтер, старый монитор в шкафу и три дохлых мыши в ящике.

----------


## Irina

Гаишник останавливает автомобиль.
Опускается стекло, водитель заискивающе улыбается:
- Здравия желаю, товарищ капитан! Вот, пожалуйста: права, техпаспорт,
доверенность, страховочка (само собой), все как положено, как надо…
С заднего сиденья детский голос:
- Папа, а где козлы?

***
Священника останавливает гаишник.
- Святой отец, вы что-то пили?
- Только воду.
- А, по-моему, от вас пахнет вином...
- Господи, ты опять это сделал!

***

Одного мужика застукали за превышение скорости. Полицейский оштрафовал его на кругленькую сумму и выписал мужику квитанцию.
- На фига мне ваша квитанция? - спрашивает злой мужик.
- Сохраните ее, - отвечает полицейский. - Когда соберете таких квитанций 12 штук, вы получите велосипед!

----------


## vova230

Если правой рукой вы касаетесь попы красивой брюнетки, левой рукой —шикарной шатенки, а ваше лицо утопает в бюсте очаровательной блондинки, это вовсе не значит, что вы попали в рай. Просто вы в метро, в час пик.

Нимфоманка - термин, используемый некоторыми мужчинами для обозначения женщины, которая хочет заниматься сексом чаще, чем они могут. 

Муж и жена ссорятся. Жена:
- Не называй меня одной-единственной, я на это не куплюсь!
- Я и не называл! Я просто сказал, что ты сука каких мало.

Памятка женщинам.
Если ты хочешь, чтоб мужчина встал на колени - разденься и встань на четвереньки.

Напрасно думать, что мудрость - это привилегия старости. Мудак с возрастом не становится мудрецом - он становится старым мудаком. 

В аптечное окошко просовывается мужик и спрашивает:
- Девушка, у вас презервативы размера ХХХL есть?
- Ой, мужчина, что ж вы через окошко-то... проходите, примерьте! . .

Спор девушки и парня :
Она : - Мужчина должен быть чуть красивее обезьяны…!
Он : - Мужчина должен быть чуть красивее обезьяны, с которой живёт!!!

Работаю в салоне связи. Заходит сегодня к нам святой отец. Причем огромных размеров. Рост более двух метров, весом не менее 180 кило. Денег хотел на телефон положить. Я ему объясняю, что по техническим причинам сейчас не могу ему помочь и предлагаю положить деньги, через платежных терминал. Он пару секунд подумал и выдает:
"Недоверяю я ему. в случае чаго ему ни в глаз ни дать, ни отпеть"

Опытный мужчина всегда отличит на ощупь женскую грудь от девичьей: по высоте, продолжительности и громкости визга. 

- Кутузов Москву спалил - он герой! А когда я котлеты сожгла - так сразу дура и овца косорукая...

Бабушка с дедушкой застукали внука за просмотром порнухи. Досмотрев эпизод, дед овешивает бабуле нехилую плюху.
- За что?!
- я те говорил, что так можно, а ты чё?
- чё?
- Чё, чё? - сдохну, сдохну!

- Я не блондинка, у меня просто склад ума такой!
- Склад-то твой, походу, грабанули!..

А теперь ВНИМАНИЕ!!!

Вот приблизительный перевод одной английской байки: "Одна блондинка участвует в конкурсе с призом в 1 млн. евро. Ей задают такие вопросы: 
1) Сколько длилась столетняя война? 
а) 116 
б) 99 
в) 100 
г) 150 
Блондинка просит помощи у студентов Университета 
2) В какой стране изобрели панамы? 
а) Бразилия 
б) Чили 
в) Панама 
г) Эквадор 
Блондинка просит помощь у зала. 
3) Как зовут короля Георга 6-го? 
а) Альберт 
б) Георг 
в) Мануэль 
г) Николас 
Блондинка достает гадальные карты. 
4) От какого животного происходит название Канарских островов? 
а) Канарейка 
б) Кенгуру 
с) Тюлень 
г) Крыса 
Блондинка выходит из игры. 
Если ты считаешь себя умным (ой) и посмеялся (ась) над блондинкой, то почитай правильные ответы: 
1) Столетняя война длилась 116 лет с 1337 по 1453 год 
2) Панамы изобрели в Эквадоре 
3) Имя короля Георга - Альберт. Он поменял его в 1936 году. 
4) Название Канарских островов происходит от тюления. Латинское название островов Insukaria Canaria означает остров тюленей. 
А теперь скажи, кто глупее: ты или блондинка?"

Едут две женщины в поезде. 
Одна: - Не жизнь, а тоска. 
- Так заведи себе любовника, да бери с него 500 баксов в месяц! 
- Где ж такого взять? 
- Ну двоих заведи по 250. 
- Да тоже проблематично. 
- Тогда 4 по 125! или...
Мужик с верхней полки:
- Дойдёте до 5 баксов - разбудите.

----------


## vova230

ДОРОГОЙ МОЙ МУЖ,

отправляю тебе это письмо по электронной почте, чтобы быть уверенной,
что ты его прочтешь. Думаю, ты простишь мне эту небольшую хитрость, но
просто я хотела держать тебя в курсе событий за два года, прошедших с
того момента, как компьютер вошел в наш дом.

С детьми все хорошо. Пете в прошлом месяце исполнилось 8 лет. Учится он
хорошо, все считают его красивым и общительным мальчиком. У него,
несомненно, есть художественные способности. На прошлой неделе он в
школе на уроке рисования изобразил всю семью. У него очень хорошо
получились все лица, а особенно реалистично - твой затылок. Ты должен
гордиться своим сыном.

Леночке в сентябре исполнилось три годика. Она очень похожа на тебя,
каким ты был в ее возрасте. Леночка - очень умная девочка. Она даже
помнит, что ты провел с нами весь вечер ее дня рождения. Она его с
радостью вспоминает, хотя в тот день шел дождь, а ближе к вечеру
отключили свет.

Со мной тоже все в порядке. В прошлом году я перекрасилась в блондинку и
сейчас я думаю, что этот цвет волос мне очень даже идет. Коля (я имею в
виду Николая Ивановича - менеджера по персоналу) стал очень
интересоваться моей карьерой. А потом он стал моим очень близким другом.

Я поняла, что заниматься домашними делами не так уж и сложно. Сначала,
когда я подметала пол веником, ты чихал от пыли, но сейчас я делаю это
пылесосом, который тебе совершенно не мешает. В доме теперь чистота и
уют. Прошлой весной мы переклеили обои, за исключением той части
комнаты, где ты поставил свой компьютер, там мы не стали обои
переклеивать (не хотели тебе мешать).

На этом я заканчиваю письмо, так как мне пора идти: Коля, то есть
Николай Иванович, пригласил всех нас на горнолыжный курорт, и мне нужно
собирать чемоданы. На время нашего отъезда я наняла домработницу. Она
будет готовить тебе кофе и приносить тебе еду прямо за компьютер.

Думаю, что вы хорошо проведете время с компьютером, пока мы будем
отсутствовать. Петенька, Леночка и я будем думать о тебе. Постарайся и
ты подумать о нас, хотя бы во время перезагрузки компьютера.

Обнимаю.
Твоя Маша

----------


## Irina

> Памятка женщинам.
> Если ты хочешь, чтоб мужчина встал на колени - разденься и встань на четвереньки.


Жестко)

----------


## Irina

Однажды ночью великого писателя Достоевского разбудил телефонный звонок:
- Федя, это я, Чернышевский, у меня сегодня первая брачная ночь, ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ!?
Этой же ночью Достоевский написал роман 'ИДИОТ'.

***
Просыпаюсь. После вчерашней дружеской попойки башка просто раскалывается. Не открывая глаз, слышу как жена куда-то собирается уходить, подходит к 
кровати:
- Водку, сок, сало поджаришь на сковороде.
- Ох! Дорогая, а водку-то зачем???
- Ты что, последние мозги пропил? Я говорю ВОТ КУСОК САЛА, ПОДЖАРИШЬ НА СКОВОРОДЕ!

***
Я  блондинка, водительское удостоверение- подарок папы…но то, как водят свои авто некоторые долба@бы наводит меня на мысль, что я  брюнетка и вообще водила с двадцатилетним стажем.

***
Торопить женщину - то же самое, что пытаться ускорить загрузку
компьютера... Пpогpамма всё равно должна выполнить все очевидно необходимые
действия и ещё многое такое, что всегда остаётся сокрытым от вашего
понимания.

----------


## vova230

В городской автобус на заднюю площадку входит гражданин и громко спрашивает:
- Граждане пассажиры, чем отличается мент от козла?
а в начале автобуса ехал миллиционер, он это услышал, подходит к этому гражданину, предъявляет удостоверение полковника милиции и спрашивает:
- Ну и чем?
- Ничем, товарищ полковник. - испуганно отвечает гражданин.
- Ну смотри у меня. - довольно ухмыльнулся мент.

----------


## Irina

Истории из жизни - на работе весело))

Сижу за компьютером, читаю, врывается обеспокоенный клиент, что то ищет глазами, обходит меня,
 становится за спиной,смотрит в монитор и спрашивает:
-Девушка, я хотел у вас спросить у вас случайно компьютера нет?
В легком шоке киваю в сторону компа и несмело спрашиваю
-вот же?!
-Нет, девушка, это не тот компьютер, мне другой нужен!
-А какой компьютер вам нужен?
-Ну чтобы фильмы качать
-Вы имеете ввиду интерент?
-Да, точно!


А вчера, пришел молодой парень, в кепке, бородат и небрит - сел фотографироваться на паспорт прямо в головном уборе, криво и косо. Прошу его сесть ровно и снять кепку, а в ответ обиженное и разочарованное:
-Так у вас же ФОТОШОП есть!!!

----------


## vova230

Фотошоп сила.

----------


## vova230

Недавно премьер Путин посетил открытие новой детской больницы и провел в ней первую операцию.


xxx: А вы не можете посмотреть? У меня что то вылезло.
xxx: Я сисадмин, а не дерматолог


Жизнь уходит, как газ из зажигалки. И если без огонька, то сильно воняет.


Ходить по воде и разрабатывать программы согласно ТЗ, очень просто при одном условии: если они заморожены.


- Девушка, где-то я вас уже видел.
- Да, я часто где-то бываю.


Из "Вопросы и ответы" в гугле:
Вопрос: Зачем в кока-колу добавляют ортофосфорную кислоту? Это делает её вкуснее?
Лучший ответ: нет, это единственное, что разъедает гамбургеры.


Чайная ложечка, оставленная на ночь в раковине, притягивает к себе тонну немытой посуды.


Воспитывать детей надо так, чтобы, когда вы состаритесь, они бы вас не воспитывали, а любили.

----------


## Justin

- Адольфик, вставай! Первая мировая война началась! 
- Мааа, мне ко второй..

----------


## Justin

Идет девушка мимо  кладбища страшно струсит . вдуг ее догоняет незнакомая фигура и спрашивает :- Боитесь? девушка отвечает :-Очень Фигура: - Я  когда жвой был тоже боялся

----------


## vova230

А я однажды во сне увидел мертвого деда, а дед и говорит, мол не бойся меня, я ведь умер. Вот я и не боюсь покойников, живых бояться надо, а мертвые нам не страшны.

----------


## vova230

Чукча попал каким-то образом в Москву в 20-х годах, города не знает, вообще ничего не понимает, забрел случайно на вокзал и стал на путях. Вдруг на него зверя бежит однако очень большая, свистит, пыхтит, дым пускает, черная такая зверя - однако чукчу сбило паровозом, он так и не понял, то с ним произошло. Вылечили чукчу - уехал он к себе на Чукотку, заходит в чум - а там чайник на костре со свистком - жена на фактории на шкурки обменяла. Чукча хватает топор -хрясь по чайнику! - тот пополам.
- Ты чего, - жена спросила. - Однако новая вещь!
- Я понял - этих зверей нужно убивать пока они маленькие.



Выиграл чукча в лото «Миллион» кучу денег, ну и насмотрелся всякой рекламы, и решил заняться бизнесом. Купил оптом контейнер "Херши" и поехал в пустыню торговать. Поставил палатку, ждет клиентов. Тут из-за угла появляется караван. Чукча хватает стакан, бутылку Херши и начинает всячески изображать, как это здорово - в жаркий день выпить Херши. Но караван проходит мимо не притормозив. Чукча очень удивляется. Через несколько дней караван идет обратно. Чукча выбегает, начинает обливаться этой Херши и изображать все райские наслаждения, но караван опять идет мимо. Вдруг караван останавливается, караванщик подходит к Чукче и говорит:
- Чукча?
- Да.
- Херши торгуешь?
- Да.
- Ну точно мираж.


У чукчи спрашивают:
- Что это ты жуешь?
- Жвачку однако.
- "Бомби - бом"? "Терминатор"?
- "Тампакс" однако.

----------


## Sanych

Прикол

----------


## vova230

Приехал Цой в глубинку, зашел в клубе в сортир перед концертом, там два пацана курят. Один другому (злобно):
- Смотри, чукча какой-то на концерт Цоя приперся!



Принес чукча анализы в поликлинику. Вытаскивает 3-х литровую банку мочи. Ему медсестра:
- Ты бы еще чемодан говна принес! Чукча (доставая из-за спины чемодан):
- Как знал, что понадобится!



Полярная ночь. Тундра. Северное сияние. Едут нарты. В упряжке двое чукчей. На нартах сидят собаки, стреляют из ружей, воют и лают кто во что горазд. Один чукча говорит другому:
- Это была твоя идея - собакам водки дать.



Дело происходит на Чукотке. Каждый вечер на берег моря выходит чукча и кричит в сторону Америки:
- Нищие!
- Почему нищие, если не хуже нашего живут? - спрашивают его.
Тот обиженно:
- Аляску купили, а на Чукотку денег не хватило.



У одного чукчи сломался будильник. Приходит он в часовую мастерскую, где приемщик тоже чукча. Открыл он будильник и видит, что в механизме застрял дохлый таракан.
- Не будет работать, - уверенно констатирует он.
- Почему? - удивляется владелец часов.
- Механик сдох! - разводит руками приемщик.



Приезжает Чукча в Госплан. "Однако, 3000 кирпичей надо." - "Зачем?" - "Экономическая эксперимента." Дали. Приезжает Чукча через год. "Однако, 3000 кирпичей надо." - "Зачем?" - "Экономическая эксперимента." Дали. Приезжает Чукча еще через год. "Однако, 3000 кирпичей надо." - "Зачем?" - "Экономическая эксперимента." Дали, но решили проверить, что он с кирпичами делает. Приезжают, видят: сидит Чукча на берегу, кирпичи в воду кидает. "Что ты делаешь?" - "Однако, думаю: почему кирпичи квадратные, а следы на воде круглые?"


Посадили чукчу в камеру к армянину. Сокамерник ему и говорит:
- Чукча! Ты мне нужен для проведения научного опыта!
- Какого опыта?
- А вот сейчас проверим, есть ли у тебя сквозной проход между задницей и МАТом. Принеси стакан с водой и опусти туда свой инструмент, а я тебе в зад свой вставлю. Если пузыри пойдут, значит есть сквозной проход.
Чукча стучит в дверь и просит принести ему тазик с водой. Армянин спрашивает:
- А тазик с водой тебе зачем?
- А мы сейчас, однако, сделаем немного не так. Я в этот тазик сяду, а ты мне в МАТ дунешь, если пузыри пойдут, значит, есть проход.

----------


## vova230

Начало учебного года в американской школе. Классная руководительница знакомит класс: 
- Дети, у нас новенький – Шакиро Сузуки из Японии, знакомьтесь. А сейчас начинаем урок и посмотрим, как хорошо вы знаете американскую историю. Кто сказал "Свобода или смерть"? 
В классе мертвая тишина. Сузуки вскидывает руку: 
- Патрик Генри, 1775 год, Филадельфия. 
- Очень хорошо. А чьи слова: "Государство – это народ, и как таковое никогда не должно умереть"? 
Опять рука Сузуки: 
- Абрахам Линкольн, 1863 год, Вашингтон. 
Учительница строго смотрит на класс: 
- Стыдно, дети! Сузуки – японец, а знает американскую историю лучше всех! 
В этот момент тихий голос с задней парты: 
- З@еб@ли ср@ные япошки! 
Учительница резко оборачивается: 
- Кто сказал???!!! 
Сузуки вскакивает и оттарабанивает: 
- Генерал МакАртур, остров Гвадалканал, 1942 год. 
При полном онемении класса, возглас с камчатки: 
- Да соси ты! 
Училка идет пятнами: 
- Ктоооо ???!!! 
Сузуки мгновенно вскакивает: 
- Билл Клинтон Монике Левински в Овальном кабинете, Вашингтон, 1997 год. 
Возмущенный вопль: 
- Сузуки – говно!!! 
И ни секунды задержки: 
- Валентино Росси на мотогонках ГранПри-Бразилия в Рио де Жанейро, 2002 год! –выпаливает японец! 
Класс в истерике, училка в обмороке, распахивается дверь и появляется разъяренный директор школы: 
- Ё... вашу мать! Что здесь за бардак???!!! 
Не успевший сесть Сузуки: 
- Президент Ельцин, заседание парламента России, 1993 год!

В мерседес врезается запорожец. Из мерса вылазиют братки, в запоре сидит дедок и говорит: 
- Вы бы меня не трогали, я колдун! 
- Пошел ты колдун, ты нам бампер помял и царапин наставил, с тебя 1000$ 
Старик достает штуку $, кидает им со словами: 
- Нате, обосритесь. 
Братки день срут, второй срут, третий срут, четвертый, пятый и т.д., на седьмой отыскивают старика, дают ему 1000$ и сверху ещё 5000$: 
- Мужик, сделай чтобы не срали. 
Братки день не срут, второй не срут, третий не срут, четвертый, пятый и т.д., на седьмой опять к старику: 
- Что надо, чтоб всё было Ок? говорят братки; 
- Давайте всё, что у вас есть. 
Привозят они ему все деньги, вырученные за квартиры, машины и т.п. Отдают: 
- Точно все будет нормально? 
- Да точно, братки, все будет нормально, не ссыте!

Ночь. Пьяный мужик лежит в луже. Ширинка расстёгнута и туда заползла змея. Мужик просыпается от того, что хочет сцать. Встаёт, руку в ширинку, вместо х..я достаёт змею. Пару секунд и ничего не происходит. Мужик: 
- Ну чё, писать будем или глазки строить?

Едет автобус, набитый битком, за ним бежит мужик, все ржут. Пассажиры 
мужику: "Хорош бежать, мы щааа обоссымся от смеха!!!!". Мужик: Вы щаа 
обосрётесь, я- ВОДИТЕЛЬ!

— Папа я потерял свои таблетки! Голубенькие, ты их не видел? 
— У нас есть проблема и похуже, сынок... 
— Какая? 
— НА КУХНЕ ДРАКОН!!!

Украли американцы у русских чертежи истребителя. Собрали — паровоз. Разобрали, собрали — паровоз! Что делать, выкрали русского специалиста. Спец берёт чертёж, смотрит, смотрит и говорит: «Там же внизу маленьким шрифтом: после сборки обработать напильником».

Штирлиц, проходя по переулку , заметил, как маляр закрашивал матерные слова на заборе. 
- Модератор! - подумал Штирлиц.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

- Сёма, вы еврей?
- А что, что-то случилось?

Старый еврей говорит своей жене:
- Сара, знаешь если кто-нибудь из нас умрет, 
то я, скорее всего, уеду в Израиль...

Древние киргизы не знали о существовании евреев, а потому все
происходившие с ними беды относили на счет темных сил природы...

Еврейский вопрос - это вопрос, который вы получаете вместо ответа на ваш вопрос.

Встречаются двое знакомых, один у другого спрашивает: 
- Не знаешь ли, как закончился процесс, где судились еврей с армянином? 
- Знаю. Прокурору 10 лет дали.

- Скажите, Рабби, а в шабат с парашютом прыгать можно? 
- Прыгать можно, парашют открывать нельзя.

Моисей водил евреев по пустыни 40 лет, но в книгу рекордов Гиннеса так и не попал…

- Как изобрели медную проволоку? 
- Два еврея пятак не поделили.

Мальчик подходит к папе и спрашивает: 
- Папа, а мы русские или евреи? 
- А тебе, зачем это знать? 
- Да у нас во дворе мальчик велосипед классный продает. 
Вот я и думаю, мне поторговаться и купить или спереть и поломать?

- Алло, это КГБ ? 
- Да... 
- У Изи в огороде закопан пулемет ! 
- Алло, это Изя ? 
- Да... 
- С тебя бутылка - сегодня ночью к тебе придут и вскопают огород!

- Вы слышали, Рабиновича расстреляли!!! 
- Как, опять?! 
- Тише, вот он идёт.



1991 год... Война в Персидском заливе... Саддам обстреливает Израиль ракетами. 
Точность попадания +\-50 км... 
Ночью на крыше дома в Тель-Авиве сидят два старых еврея в противогазах и наблюдают за красивыми полетами "скадов"... 
Тут видят, что несколько скадов падают в арабских кварталах. 
Один спрашивает другого: 
- Хаим, скажи, ты знаешь, как будет на идише говорить "Аллах акбар"?


- Абрам, вы, случайно, не шахтер?
- Нет, я не случайно, я принципиально не шахтер!

- Какие основные темы в КВНе? 
- Политика, шоу-бизнес, телевидение... 
- А евреи? 
- Я же сказал - политика, шоу-бизнес, телевидение...

На стройке русский и еврей носят кирпичи. Еврея спрашивают: 
- Почему русский носит по шесть кирпичей, а ты по одному. 
- Так русский ленивый, ему лень лишний раз сходить.

Идет Рабинович по лесу и видит: стоит НЛО, а рядом маленький 
зеленый инопланетянин. 
Рабинович (с характерным акцентом): 
- Зд"гавствуйте, до"гогой п"гедставитель внеземной цивилизации! 
Инопланетянин (про себя, с досадой): 
"Ну вот, и сюда они добрались!"

- Алло, Изя дома? 
- Изя ещё дома, а венки уже вынесли.

- Где вы теперь, Абрамович? 
- На железнодорожном переезде служу. 
- И много там наших? 
- Нет. Я и шлагбаум.

----------


## Carlen

Два приятеля, русский и еврей сидят, травят анекдоты. Русский рассказывает анекдоты только про евреев. Наконец еврею это надоело.
- Скажи, а у тебя есть анекдоты не про евреев?
- Есть. Идут по пустыне два негра. Абрам и Хаим.....

----------


## Carlen

Грузия. Высокогорный аул. Утро. Старый грузин просыпается после веселой попойки.
- Вано, внучек, у нас есть вино?
- Нет, додо, вчера ми все випили.
- Как нет? А кинзмараули?
- Так когда пришел дядя Серго, ми его випили.
- А алазани еще оставалось.
- Нет, додо, алазани випили, когда пришел сосед Гоги.
- Тогда цинвале может осталось.
- Его тоже нет.
- Саперави?
- Випили.
- В зедаше от батоно Георгия ркацители било!?
- Випили, все випили.
- А что там стоит в банке на окне?
- Это, додо, вчера ми насцали.
- Ну, слава царице Тамаре, налей дедушке стакан минасцали....

----------


## vova230

Если дым стелется по земле - вернитесь и выключите утюг, если поднимается столбом - можете уже не возвращаться.

----------


## Carlen

Блондинка несется с бешенной скоростью по дороге, вылетает на встречную полосу. Виляет, чудом пока избегая лобовых столкновений. Ее догоняет ГАИ. С трудом останавливают. Подходит гаишник, спрашивает:
- Вы видимо, красавица, очень спешите?
- Да, я тороплюсь, и очень опаздываю, зачем вы меня остановили.
- И куда мы так спешим?
- Точно не знаю, но все уже обратно едут!

----------


## АВИАТОР

Женский словарь

Да = Hет 

Hет = Да 

Может быть = Hет 

Я виновата = Ты еще пожалеешь 

Hам нyжно = Я хочy 

Решай сам = Веpное pешение тепеpь очевидно 

Делай что хочешь = Позже ты за это поплатишься 

Hам нyжно поговоpить = Мне нyжно пожаловаться

Конечно, пpодолжай = Я не хочy, чтобы ты это делал 

Я не pасстpоена = Конечно я pасстpоена, идиот! 

Ты такой мyжественный = Тебе надо побpиться и ты очень потный 

Конечно, ты очень заботлив = Ты можешь дyмать о чем-нибyдь,сегодня вечеpом кpоме секса? 

Бyдь pомантичнее, потyши свет = У меня дpяблые бедpа 

Эта кyхня такая неyдобная = Я хочy новый дом 

Я хочy новые занавески = и ковpы, и мебель, и обои... 

Повесь каpтинy здесь = HЕТ, я имела в видy вот здесь! 

Я слышала какой-то шyм = Я заметила, что ты почти yснyл 

Ты меня любишь? = Я собиpаюсь попpосить что-то доpогое 

Как сильно ты меня любишь? = Я сегодня сделала что-то, что тебе совсем не понpавится 

Я бyдy готова чеpез минyтy = Снимай ботинки и поищи интеpеснyю игpy по телевизоpy 

У меня толстый зад? = Скажи мне, что я кpасавица 

Тебе надо наyчиться общаться = Пpосто согласись со мной 

Ты меня слyшаешь?! = [Слишком поздно, вы yмеpли] 

Это не малыш? = Почемy бы тебе не встать с кpовати и не покачать его, пока он не yснет? 

Я не кpичy! = Да, я кpичy, потомy что я дyмаю, что это важно!
=============================================



> - Дети, у нас новенький – Шакиро Сузуки из Японии, знакомьтесь.


Шедевр. Спасибо, vova230

----------


## Mouse

Подходит поручик Ржевский к Наташе на балу, и спашивает: Наташа, вы в очко долбитесь?
Та краснеет и тихо отвечает: - Ну да.
- А в преферанс?
- А это куда?

----------


## vova230

-Ну , мама, почему, если я была на днюхе подруги, то сразу пила? 
-Я - папа! 

Экзамен. Литература. Вопрос: 
- Первая женщина-лётчица России. 
Ответ: 
- Баба-яга! 

-Мам, мне уже 15 лет, можно я буду ходить на каблуках, в мини-юбке и краситься? 
- Ну, не знаю, сынок , не знаю... 

Кроха-дочь к отцу пришла, и спросила кроха: "2 полоски-хорошо?". Папе стало плохо... 

Наша Таня громко плачет – 
Уронила в речку мячик. 
Громче, Танечка, заплачь 
Уплывает чертов мяч 
Слезы льют из глаз ручьем 
Впрочем, мяч тут ни при чем 
Утром у Татьяны в школе 
Голова болела что ли 
И они с подружкой Ирой 
Выпили немножко пива 
После пятого бокала 
Директриса их застала 
Таня чё то разозлилась 
И, по скольку, находилась 
В состоянии поддатом 
То ее послала матом. 
Директриса завелась, 
В общем драка началась 
Ну и как-то так по пьяни 
Поломали нос Татьяне 
Суть не в том, что глаз подбит – 
Сердце у нее болит. 
Таню ведь без предупрежденья 
Парень бросил в воскресенье. 
Ну как тут не повесится 
На четвертом месяце? 
Все бы было ничего, 
Если б знала от кого! 
И вдобавок шла домой 
Мяч несла перед собой. 
Мало было неудач – 
Уронила в речку мяч. 
Таня смотрит с берега – 
Таню бьет истерика. 
Тише, Танечка, не плачь 
Не утонет чертов мяч.

----------


## vova230

К мужчине пришли друзья. Хозяин только рукой махнул - жена с тещей сразу стол накрывают, выпивку ставят, гостям кланяются, сигареты подают. 
- Как тебе это удалось? 
- Сижу я как-то, блины ем. Кот залез на стол и стянул один блин. Я ему сделал предупреждение. Он стянул второй. Я ему - второе предупреждение. Он - третий. Я – третье предупреждение. Он - за четвертый, я его за хвост - и в окно. А у нас двенадцатый этаж. 
- Да причем здесь кот? 
- Как причем? У жены - два предупреждения. А у тещи - три.

Мать ругает ребёнка: 
- Ты настоящий поросёнок, посмотри, как ты испачкался! Ты знаешь, кто такой поросёнок? 
- Да, мама, знаю - поросёнок - это сын свиньи...

Случилось недавно на тренировке в бассейне. 
Приходит новая девушка лет двадцати к нам в группу, мы с ней знакомимся, ну там как зовут, сколько лет и т.д. 
Доходим до главного вопроса (в группе одни женщины)есть ли у нее парень? 
А она спокойненько так и с грустью в голосе отвечает: "Нет, нету, у меня папа - мастер спорта по стендовой стрельбе".

- А у меня клаустрофобия... Я боюсь оставаться в маленькой закрытой комнате с пауками и тараканами. 
- Разве же это, батенька, клаустрофобия? Вот мы давеча Акакия Назарыча битый час в гроб укладывали. Вот это у человека клаустрофобия!

Летят два голубых "Дэльтой" из Петербурга в Нью-Йорк. Рейс длинный, народ спит. Один голубой говорит другому: 
- Дорогой, я так тебя хочу прямо сейчас, ну так хочу... 
- Ну что ты, что ты, прлный самолет народа, неудобно... 
- Да они спят все, а я так тебя хочу... 
- Да увидит кто!.. 
- Никому до нас дела нет! Даже стюардессы спят, все спят! Мы с тобой пойдем назад, вон туда... 
- Да нет... 
- Ну что "нет"? Да наплевать всем! Ну хочешь, я встану и на весь самолет попрошу кока-колы - никто даже внимания не обратит! 
- Ну если так... 
Активный встает и громко: 
- Cola, please! 
Ноль внимания. 
- Ну вот видишь... 
- Ладно... 
Они идут на задний ряд и весь рейс предаются самой разнузданной любви. 
Утро. Нью-Йорк. С того же рейса, теряя шляпу и раталкивая народ, бежит старый еврей. Без очереде схватив такси, несется домой, звонит, расталкивает жену, детей, несется на кухню с хриплым криком: "Воды!" 
- Ну что ты, Абрам, ти же летел "Дэльтой", тебя там что, не поили? Этого не может быть!
- Ах, Сарочка, мы все так страшно боялись! Там один попросил "Кока-колы", так ты не поверишь - его потом всю ночь ебли!

Лёгкий удар кнутом эффективнее трёх килограммов пряников.

Страшный сон админа... 
В Японии проходит выставка самых мощных изобретений человечества в стиле Hi-Tech. Небольшой стенд, у которого столпилось ну очень много народу. Под стеклом - процессоры, вроде обычные на вид, но... просто-таки миниатюрные - от 1 квадратного см и ниже... 
По ходу событий выявилось 2 лидера - японцы и американцы. Америконцы хвалятся, мол наш процессор - 9 квадратных миллиметров, тактовая частота - 4 Ghz, и все в таком духе... 
Японцы: наш процессор - 6 Ghz, почти не нагревается, 8 ядер на одном кристалле, 4 квадратных миллиметра. 
Тут в толпе появляется русский. Наш, говорит, процессор, ваши все сделает и по частоте и по размеру. 
Все: да ну?! Он показывает свой процессор - 2х2 мм, тактовая частота зашкаливает за 10 Ghz. Проверка показала то же. Все до ужаса удивлены: как так? Один любопытный японец просит посмотреть на него через микроскоп. Через секунду падает мертвый. Второй японец покрепче - смторит - что такое - тоже глянул. Оттащили и этого. 
Третьим вызвался бык - американец. Довольно ученый, но с очень сильной выдержкой и крепкими нервами... Вы видели, как на человека нападает настоящий страх? Нет, это не просто волосы дыбом во всех местах! Это когда у лысого человека в момент вырастают волосы, становятся дыбом и мгновенно седеют! Именно это и произошло с нашим бедным другом по разуму... Тело начало помимо воли биться в конвульсиях, горло сдавил спазм, и на последнем дыхании, зловещим шепотом со свистом он просипел: 
- Мужики... ОН ЛАМПОВЫЙ...

----------


## vova230

Шмульберг, владелец фирмы по производству гвоздей, зовёт своего сына и говорит: 
- Изя, я хочу на время поручить тебе управление фирмой: я столько лет работал 
без отдыха, что мне наконец надо отдохнуть. Я уезжаю на 3 месяца на Багамы и 
хочу, чтобы ты сам все это время управлял фирмой, решал все проблемы и не беспокоил 
меня... 
Уезжает Шмульберг на Багамы, отдыхает там по полной программе, но вдруг через 
месяц ему звонит сын: 
- Папа, я дал рекламу - и теперь гвозди расходятся так, что производство не справляется 
- а я не знаю, как управлять производством, так что тебе нужно приехать помочь 
мне! 
На следующий день Шмульберг прибывает домой и спрашивает сына: 
- Изя, как тебе удалось так наладить сбыт?!! 
- Всё очень просто: я дал рекламу... Вон,! видишь - рекламный плакат на стене 
висит? 
Шмульберг смотрит на плакат - и видит, что на нём изображён Христос, распятый 
на кресте, а внизу надпись: "Гвозди Шмульберга - благодаря им он держится уже 
2000 лет!". 
Шмульберг: 
- Изя, что ты сделал?!! Сними сейчас же все эти плакаты, и запомни: никогда не 
используй имя и изображение Иисуса Христа в рекламных целях! Ты что - хочешь, 
чтобы опять начались погромы?! 
После этого Шмульберг снова уезжает на Багамы. Ещё через месяц сын снова звонит 
ему: 
- Папа, я сменил рекламу, гвозди по-прежнему расходятся, производство работает 
вовсю - и у меня теперь проблемы со снабжением. Так что тебе нужно снова приехать... 
Шмульберг возвращается в свой город - и сын показывает ему новую рекламу - плакат, 
на котором изображен пустой крест, а внизу надпись: "Надо было использовать гвозди 
Шмульберга!".

Сидит атеист в лодке посреди озера, рыбачит, никого не трогает, тут из-под воды выныривает трехголовое чудище, одним ударом хвоста разбивает лодку, подбрасывает рыбака в воздух и подставляет гигантскую пасть. Падая вверх ногами, атеист начинает молиться: "Боже правый, помоги мне!" Тут всё замирает, и голос с неба спрашивает: "Я ошибаюсь, или ты минуту назад в меня не верил?" Мужик: "Да ладно тебе, минуту назад я и в трехголовых чудовищ не верил!"

Вам будет легче вставать на работу вовремя, если на будильник вы положите мышеловку.

- Как называют женщину, которая занимается сексом за деньги? 
- Проститутка. 
- А которая без денег? 
- Шлюха. 
- А которая за удовольствие? 
- Любовница. 
- А которая без удовольствия? 
- Жена.

- Почему вы за самый обычный дом на Рублевке просите 6 миллионов долларов? У Брэда Питта особняк в два раза дешевле! 
- Ну вы сравнили! Да особняк Брэда Питта аж за 8000 километров от МКАД!

Ресторан. Официант подносит тарелку с супом, а большой палец руки в тарелке: 
Клиент: 
- Эээй! Ты че... палец... это.. в тарелке... 
Официант: 
- Да так, нарыв, врач сказал, что постоянно нужно держать в тепле.... 
Клиент (зло): 
- Так засунь его себе в задницу!!!!! 
Официант: 
- Я так и делаю, когда назад иду.

-Мастер вытирая руки, сдает машину клиенту, и попутно с ним болтает: 
- А вот Вы кем работаете?? 
- Хирург, операции на сердце провожу... 
- и много платят??? 
- 20 000$ за операцию... 
- от блин... ведь по сути одно и то же делаем, ты движки перебираешь и я тоже... а мне всего 300 баксов платят... 
- хочешь так же как я получать??? 
- Конечно!!!! 
Хирург достает из кармана пачку баксов, ЗАВОДИТ ДВИЖOК... 
- Перебирай.....

----------


## Mouse

Последний зачетный! )))

Как-то проголодался, и вспомнил один студенческий:
Встречаются два студента, болтают, и между словом один спрашивает:
- А ты слышал голос голода?
- Не, а что и как?
- Вот, не было у меня денег, так я не ел пару дней. Пройдусь, думаю, по свежему воздуху. Иду по полю, и вспомнил, что давно не ходил в туалет "по-большому". Глянул, никого нету, снял штаны - и присел. Слышу какой-то звук: чмяк, чмяк. Я со страху оборачиваюсь - никого. Опять сижу. Сново чявканье. Я уже испугался, думаю, ну всё, глюки пошли. А потом смотрю вниз - а там попа травку щиплет!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Рабинович в регистратуре поликлиники просит записать его в врачу ухо-глаз. Ему объясняют, что есть окулист, есть отоларинголог, а врачей ухо-глаз не бывает.
– Но мне нужно! – настаивает Рабинович.
– А на что вы, собственно, жалуетесь?
– Я слышу одно, а вижу другое.

Рабинович долго не переписывался со своими родственниками за границей. Его вызывают в НКВД и требуют написать «бодрое» письмо.
«Дорогие, приезжайте к нам, – пишет Рабинович. – Мы строим социализм. Если приедете, скоро увидите дедушку Боруха, бабушку Лею, бабушку Сару. У нас тут рай!»

У Рабиновича спрашивают:
– Доживем ли мы до коммунизма?
– Мы с вами до коммунизма не доживем, а вот детей жалко!

Рабиновичу поручили нести на демонстрации портрет Черненко. Рабинович отказывается:
– На позапрошлой демонстрации я нес портрет Брежнева, и он умер, на прошлой – Андропова, и он тоже умер.
– Товарищ Рабинович, несите, у вас золотые руки!

Лектор выступает с докладом об успехах пятилетки:
– В городе А построена электростанция…
Рабинович:
– Я только что оттуда, там нет электростанции.
Лектор:
– В городе Б построен химический завод…
Рабинович:
– Был я там, никакого завода там нет!
Лектор рассердился:
– А вам, товарищ Рабинович, нужно поменьше шляться и побольше газеты читать!

У Рабиновича спрашивают: «Что такое счастье?»
Рабинович подумал и говорит:
– Счастье – это иметь такую прекрасную Родину, как наша!
– А что же такое несчастье?
– Это иметь такое счастье.

----------


## osennaya-feya

_Экзамен в школе милиции. 
Экзаменатор: 
- Вот перед вами фото подозреваемого в ПРОФИЛЬ, какие особые приметы Вы можете назвать? 
1-й курсант: 
- У подозреваемого одно ухо. 
Экзаменатор: 
- Hеверно, это же профиль, двойка Вам товарищ курсант. 
2-й курсант: 
- У подозреваемого один глаз. 
Экзаменатор: 
- Вам тоже двойка, напоминаю это фотография в ПРОФИЛЬ, неужели нет среди Вас хоть одного здравомыслящего? 
3-й курсант: 
- Подозреваемый носит [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. 
Экзаменатор с удивлением: 
- Hаконец-то, отлично товарищ курсант, только расскажите своим тупым коллегам как Вы пришли к такому выводу. 
3-й курсант: 
- Это элементарно - на одном ухе очки не будут держаться!!!_

----------


## Незарегистрированный

В школе. Учительница: Я твое имя забыла. Ученик: А голову ты дома не забыла?
***
Преподаватель сексологии:
— "По статистике 18% женщин постоянно хотят,23% обожают оральный секс,38% регулярно изменяют мужьям"…
Студент с задней парты:
— "К черту статистику, нам нужны имена, адреса, телефоны!"
***
Пожар в Техасе, в школе:
- Кидай мне детей, я их буду ловить! - крикнул один пожарный другому.
- Ок.
- Ты что негров не ловишь?
- Блеать ... А я думал, накуя ты мне горелых кидаешь?!
***
Всё в ваших интересах: чем быстрее уберёте 
 класс, тем быстрее пойдёте мыть коридор.
***
На экзамене в мединституте профессор спрашивает у студентки: - Какая кровь в мужском члене? Студентка, подумав, отвечает: - Артериальная.
Профессор: - Если бы она была артериальная - я мог бы членом стены долбить. Студентка по инерции смотрит на стену и начинает дико хохотать.
Вся экзаменационная комиссия смотрит на стену и тоже начинает смеяться. Профессор поворачивается к стене - и видит внушительных размеров дырку...
***
- Папа мне нужно тебе что-то сказать! 
- Только коротко и ясно. 
- Сто долларов.

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Фразы, за которые 20 лет назад можно было загреметь в дурдом 

- Я буду в лесу, но ты мне позвони… 

- У меня уже рука замерзла с тобой разговаривать… 

- Я случайно стер “Войну и мир”… 

- Блин, не могу войти в почту… 

- Я тебе письмо десять минут назад послал, ты получил? 

- Скинь мне фото на мыло… 

- Я телефон дома забыл… 

- Я не могу с тобой говорить, ты все время пропадаешь… 

- Положи мне деньги на трубу… 

- Давай подарим ему домашний кинотеатр… 

- Да там всего-то двести гигов… 

- Я вторую мировую за немцев прошел… 

- Да ты на телефоне посчитай… 

- Переименуй папку… 

- Воткни мне зарядку…

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Занятие сексом ведёт к похудению.     
Таблица сжигания калорий при занятии сексом: 
Раздевание:
— с ее согласием — 12 ккал
— без ее согласия — 187 ккал

Снятие нижнего белья:
— обеими руками — 8 ккал
— одной рукой — 12 ккал
— одной рукой плюс пощечина — 37 ккал
— ртом — 85 ккал

Натягивание презерватива:
— при эрекции — 6 ккал
— без оной — 315 ккал

Прелюдия:
— поиск пениса — 3 ккал
— поиск G-точки — 10000 ккал

Поза "69":
— лёжа — 8 ккал
— стоя — 712 ккал

Оргазм:
— настоящий — 112 ккал
— имитированный — 513 ккал

После оргазма:
— остаться в постели — 12 ккал
— убежать — 36 ккал
— выяснить, почему убежала она — 816 ккал

Одевание:
— спокойно — 32 ккал
— торопясь на последний автобус — 98 ккал

 Не найти презерватив на причинном месте--816 ккал+ инфаркт миокарда...

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Платные смайлы в одноклассниках:

Сегодня услышал по радио и думал, что это бредятина, которую можно впаривать только на 1 апреля не совсем трезвым товарищам. Оказывается нет. Сущая правда матка, которая режет слух, заставляет прослезиться и плюнуть в монитор 4,5 раза.

Платные смайлы на одноклассниках.ру! Епта-пирожок! Налетай, пока горячие!

Пи*дец. Они как бэ говорят нам “Народ, а развернитесь-ка градусов на 35, надоело уже в этом положении вас иметь”. Сначала регистрация, потом фотки, потом какая-то бредовая лента, показывающая активность юзера и за отключение которой нужно отправить смс “Я еблан” на номер 782. А теперь еще и смайлики.  То есть те прикольные смайлы, которые похожи на смайлы кипа они стали запрещены. Разблокировка только после отправки смс.  Придется выложить около 150 р за этот дебилизм.

Итак, предлагаю ввести смс оплату и за следующие услуги:

- Использование мата в сообщениях – 50р;

- Использование слов, которые непонятны администрации и вводят её во временный ступор – 15р;

- Банальные “Привет, как дела?” и “Привет, чем занимаешься?” уходят в бан, достать их оттуда – 100р;

- За попытку удалить фотографию, на которой вы бухой, грязный и в непотребной позе пытаетесь залезть на светофор – 25р;

- Возможность оплачивать услуги смс-кой активируется отправлением смс с проверенного и заверенного нотариусом номера, если не имеете такового – 200р за активацию;

- Попытка помастурбировать на фотки в одноклассниках – 62 руб 34 коп;

- Поиск друга, с которым в 87 году в состоянии автопилота с цветами и криками “Да ипать этих ментов, че они нам сделают?!” случайно зарулили в 65-ый участок милиции  – 100р;

- Удаление аккаунта из социалки – 1500р (ибо Элтон Джон обижается);

- Упоминание адреса одноклассников в суе – 65р за одно упоминание (за 10-ти кратное упоминание скидка 15;

И, наконец,

- Использование букв алфавита – 5 коп за букву (буквы Ы, Ъ, Ь и Э – бесплатны);



Вот такие вот способы монетизации можно заюзать. Это далеко не все возможности, которые можно прицепить к социалке с целью обогащения её создателей. Кризис, сцука, заставляет мозги работать молниеносно. Жалко, что у многих эти мозги работают в вакууме, а некоторые экземпляры думают жопой, отчего воздух вокруг них постоянно наэлекризован.

----------


## JAHolper

Препод идёт хмурый. Коллега:
- Что случилось?
- Жена из дома выгнала.
- За что?
- После секса с ней ляпнул «Давай зачётку».

----------


## SDS

Секс -  дело серьёзное, надо им правильно пользоваться.

----------


## JAHolper

Пьяный муж шёл домой и возле дома напоролся на сук. Поранился, разозлился и думает: "Ну, падла сейчас зайду домой, возьму пилу и отпилю гада".
Заходит злой и орёт:
— Женаааа! Где пила?
Жена выходит:
— Нигде я не пила! Сам, блин, нажрался!
— Да ну, что ты! Я спрашиваю - где пила?
— Ну, у соседа пила! И что теперь?
— Как у соседа? А зачем ты ему дала?
— Да не давала я ему.
— Как же ты ему не давала, если ПИЛА у него!
— Ну, дала разок! Откуда ж я знала, что он, падла, тебе всё расскажет.

----------


## JAHolper

— Мужчина! Стойте! Мужчина в капюшоне!
— Да, это я…
— Я вам свистел. Почему вы не обернулись?
— Я что, шлюха – на свист оборачиваться?..
— Вы знаете, что нарушили?
— Что нарушил?..
— ПэДэДэ нарушили.
— Как-как?..
— ПэДэДэ.
— Что?..
— ПэДэДэ!!!
— А ещё раз повторите, пожалуйста. У вас это так замечательно получается…
— Хорош паясничать! Вы совершили переход в неположенном месте.
— Ну, я же не Суворов…
— Почему?
— Как почему? Во-первых, у меня фамилия другая. А во-вторых – Суворов уже давно мертв…
— Нет. Причем здесь Суворов?
— Ну, Суворов совершил переход через Альпы, а я всего лишь в неположенном месте…
— У вас документы есть?
— Есть. Есть уставные документы ООО «Связьпромстрой». Только это нотариально заверенные копии. Вас устроит?
— Мне нужны документы, удостоверяющие вашу личность.
— Да какая я личность? Вот Суворов был личностью…
— Прекратите, говорю. Если нет документов – я вас задержу.
— Произведу задержание…
— Что?
— Правильно говорить: «Произведу задержание». А задерживают только преждевременное семяизвержение…
— Ты клоун что ли?
— А вы клоуна ищете? Я как раз видел одного. По телевизору.
— Наркоман?
— Шерлок Холмс.
— Что «Шерлок Холмс»?
— Шерлок Холмс был наркоманом. Я думал, что мы в ассоциации играем…
— Ты наркоман?
— Клоун-наркоман – это триллер какой-то…
— Ты почему дорогу не по зебре переходишь?
— И кто из нас наркоман?
— Так, давай в машину, сейчас вызову патрульный экипаж.
— А я сейчас упаду лицом об асфальт и потом скажу, что это вы меня били…
— Да что с тобой такое, мужик?
— У вас героиновая ломка когда нибудь была?
— Нет.
— И у меня нет.
— Так, вали отсюда нахрен!
— Ну почему сегодня никто не хочет со мной разговаривать?

----------


## Vanya

Отец-кавказец задумчиво смотрит на своего волосатого сына и кричит жене:
-Слюшай, я не понимаю, ты мнэ его родила или связала????

----------


## Mashulya

Едут в поезде Русский и Австрaлиец.
Тут русский проголодaлся и достaет вaреные куринные яйцa.
Австрaлиец спрaшивaет у него что это тaкое?
А русский и отвечaет.
-Яйцa
Австрaлиец:
- Это развеж яйца? Вот у нас яйца так яйца, страусиные, одним яйцом всю семью накормить можно.
Русский обиделся, достает сочный окорочек.
Астрaлиец:
- А это что тaкое?
Русский:
- Окорочек!
Австрaлиец:
- Этож разве окорочок? Вот у наших страусов, одним окорочком пол деревни накормить можно!
Тут русский из под сиденья выкaтывaет aрбуз.
Австрaлиец:
-А это что тaкое?
Русский:
- Крыжовник Епта!

----------


## Carlen

Едут в купе хохол и негр-студент. Негр проголодался, достал бананы.
Хохол спрашивает: - "Это что такое?"
- Банан
- Дай по-пробовать.
- Пожалуйста, угощайтесь.
Перекусили они вдвоем. Сидят едут. Через некоторое время хохол опять есть захотел, на бананах-то далеко не уедешь. Достал сало, отрезал себе.
- Это что?, - спрашивает негр.
- Сало.
- А можно по-пробовать?
- А чего его пробовать, сало оно и есть сало....

----------


## гость

Призывная комиссия. Председатель, не поднимая головы:
- Фамилия, имя, отчество, молодой человек!
- Пушкин Александр Сергеевич.
- Что-то больно имя знакомое....
Молодой человек:
- Ещё бы! У меня папа на призывном пункте работает.

----------


## olga7158

Пришли к богу слон, жираф и курица, чтобы пожаловаться на свою участь.
Сначала жалуется слон:
- Боже, достал меня уже этот хобот, который ты мне выдал! Под ногами путается, да и выгляжу я с ним как последний дурак!
- Не ной - он полезен для тебя. Им ты и еду собираешь, и можешь напиться, даже не замочив ноги.
Тогда к богу подходит жираф:
- Господи, ну за что ты дал мне эту длиннющую шею?! Я из-за нее вешу черт знает сколько, у меня все время болит позвоночник, и люди надо мной смеются!
- Не жалуйся - эта шея позволяет тебе спокойно есть самые спелые и вкусные фрукты, до которых больше никто не может добраться.
Наконец настала очередь курицы:
- Боже, я не хочу жаловаться, но пусть у меня либо жопа будет шире, либо яйца меньше.
***
Мама встречает дочь с дискотеки:
-Пришла?
-Пришла!
-А че так поздно?
-А ты небось уже все больницы обзвонила?
-Обзвонила!
-Все морги обзвонила?
-Обзвонила!
-А мне че не позвонила?
***
- Люди, которые делают утреннюю зарядку, умирают в сто раз реже остальных.
- Почему?
- Потому что их в сто раз меньше, чем остальных.
***
Два мужика разговаривают о чудесах нетрадиционной медицины:
- Кашпировский сказал больному мальчику: «Брось костыли и иди!». Мальчик бросил и пошел.
- А чем он болел?
- Простудой.
- А костыли зачем?
- Да бабушке нес.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vladliena87

Ради бабы своей все отложу, Чтоб в тоске у окна не сидела. То коня шугану, то избу подожгу — Ей нельзя без любимого дела.

----------


## Torin

Крокодил Гена приходит в зоомагазин.
— Дайте мне "Педигри", "Чаппи", мотыля, корм для черепах, для мышей, ещ заверните улиток, ещ... .
Продавец:
— Сколько же у Вас животных???
Гена:
— Всего одно, но я пытаюсь понять, что ЭТО...

----------


## Torin

СМС от хорошо воспитанного мужа жене:
"Матом тебя прошу — иди домой! "

----------


## Torin

Муж - жене: - Дорогая, сделай мне этот вот... ну как его... ну этот...
- Хорошо, любимый!
Довольный муж, после "ну этого": - Да и черт с ним - с кофе!

----------


## Torin

Больной у уролога-Доктор, я плохо писаю.
- Что значит плохо?
- Плохо.
- Слишком обильно, или наоборот-скудно? Может вас мучает частое мочеиспускание? Или вы испытываете боль, когда мочитесь?
- Нет, нет все не-т о.
- Знаете. что? Вот вам утка, помочитесь при мне, посмотрим в чем проблема.
Фонтан во все стороны. Врач облит с ног до головы.
- И давно это с вами?
- Третий месяц уже.
- Возьмите рецепт.
- Доктор, а еще я плохо какаю.
- Нет, нет! К терапевту, к терапевту!!!

----------


## Torin

СМС от жены любовнице:
"Я купила мужу новые трусы. Будешь с ним - зацени".
СМС от любовницы жене:
"Там, в новых трусах, в кармашке рафаэлло - это тебе".

----------


## Torin

- Сидят два пенсионера:
- Какая нынче молодежь бедная, одну сигарету
на пятерых курят, но молодцы, все равно смеются.

----------


## Torin

- Доктор, умоляю, приезжайте немедленно. У жены приступ аппендицита!
- Не волнуйтесь. Два года назад я сделал вашей жене операцию. У человека не может появиться второй аппендикс!
- Конечно доктор! Но у человека может появиться вторая жена.

----------


## Torin

Мама разговаривает с дочкой:
- Какая же ты все-таки вредная...
- Все претензии к производителям!

----------


## Torin

— Мент ловит наркомана в зоопарке:
— Кололся?
— Нет.
— Проверим...
— Кто там в клетке сидит?
Показывает мент на кенгуру. Наркоман тупо смотрит на животное:
— Заяц. Лет 40-45.

----------


## Ladybird

— Вы действительно сами писали курсовую? 
— А вы действительно тратите наши деньги на ремонт кабинета? 
— 1:1

----------

